# Every member new and old reply to this post



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

Reply not hit,Just type a number any number, no words are needed, but if you want to say something its OK to, I will post the answer when its over.


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 21, 2007)

7 11 21 38  my lucky numbers ...Do I win something? Oh btw if anyone uses my lucky numbers and wins cash, we split!


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you a tree lobeycat?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

The saw has to go a bit deeper in me 47 rings[8D]. Rick


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jul 21, 2007)

61 this time, by next week (Monday) it will be 62.

 Mike


----------



## Mainely Broken (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll say 5 ..interested to know what this is for????


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Early B-day......How did this turn into an age factor? Cuz Im NOT telling! lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

lets see all the numbers come on  there is all ways someone older  hahahaha[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

I can tell them for you dreamer?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

Well you will have to wait until every last member (replys)


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok number 5... 5 children, 5 wives, 5x married, maybe its just your lucky number. Ok I give...


----------



## pabottles (Jul 21, 2007)

Been a lurker but love this forum Hi to all here good digs and pontils to all! 429 is my number . Best wishes .


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 21, 2007)

i guess i fall into the "new and old members" category so im going to say 18

 whats this about?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey pabottles do I know you? I have an email address in my old list, it looks like your name? I will have to check it again. Rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 21, 2007)

Infinity+1 is my lucky number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

hey spence its about people man about people[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

MY new number is 900 weeha! thanks Gunther[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 21, 2007)

you realize that not everyone is going to reply right? about 75-80% of the members came, asked what their clorox was worth, and split

 my new number is1806


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

75%-80%  saw my FGC  Forest Green Clorox and went looking through there boxes and they are still looking hahaha that's why they are  not here.[8D] i say the lurkers will come the lurkers will come.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> the lurkers will come


 
 i agree, BUT the ones who just plain split never to return, WONT which is probably most of the members


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 21, 2007)

one thirty eight...


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll take 38, tree rings that is.


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 21, 2007)

12 here = 1 wife, 3 kids, 6 grand kids, 1 dog & me.[][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey gary just say you lived in a foreign land 

 12=  6 wives 3 sheep 1 grandkid 1 goat and me[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea true.mabey I will call them, and say you post or ill come lQQkin for ya! give you some cement shoes, think that will work  lol.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got some #'s for ya...  

 2 - the # of years I've been lurking, until I joined this month

 24 - the 24th day of this month, my birthday

 28 - how old I'll be

 100 something - the # of junk bottles I dug today

 7 - the # of good bottles

 0 - the # of hours I'm willing to wait until I can dig again, gonna have to tough it out!

 33 - random  # of the top of my head for ya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

All right!!!!! I feel like doing a sermon oh great people of the bottle world!! come forward!!!  I know your out there among us. [8D][][8D][][8D][] Rick


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Rick thats a good one.[][][] Thank god for the good old USA.I can't even imagine puting up with 6 wives.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

I was going to say some thing sexist  but this is a family run forum [][8D][8|]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 22, 2007)

16,583,579,056,734,058,627,034,925,687,245,638,475,834,563,874,687


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

lol  is  that how many bottles you found in your  diggin days  zane [8D]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 22, 2007)

It's just the number of common and broken good ones. The number of whole good ones is closer to 10...I'll be serious now. 16 is the number I choose.


----------



## grime5 (Jul 22, 2007)

i,ll chime in. 45 is my age and number. maybe 46 i cant remember. i was born in 1961 in november. later greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

Zane serious? are  you serious?  [8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 22, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> one thirty eight...


 
 We are one thirty eight! LOL! I love the Misfits.

 My number would have to be 333


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 22, 2007)

My Favorite Lucky # 10.....[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2007)

This coming thursday my lucky number'll be 49 till next July...
                                                                                              Joe


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

Always been partial to 1 google.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 22, 2007)

13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 13 lucky number


----------



## Giftsatgreatdeals (Jul 22, 2007)

umm ok 1


----------



## bearswede (Jul 22, 2007)

0 to the 0th...


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 22, 2007)

(2012) the day the world will end according to the mayan calander


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 22, 2007)

make that the year.....time for bed


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

As of today I don't really care about 2012 I am on vacation for a week! Later. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2007)

Whooo whoooo  ....hanging a horse shoe around tonys  neck,(right side up)[8D] Rick


----------



## Mattkoz (Jul 22, 2007)

58,26,70


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2007)

I couldn't decide if I liked eleventy-seven or sixty-twelve-and-a-half []...Zero to the 50th power also came to mind...But I guess I'll go with 325. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge (Jul 22, 2007)

#9


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 22, 2007)

24 - 5 - 6 thats my number


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 22, 2007)

For a good time call 867-5309 !  LOL
 I like 1862 !


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

> For a good time call 867-5309 !


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO  867-5309/ Jenny!  Im going to be singing this for the rest of the day.....


----------



## cam9457 (Jul 22, 2007)

46548891342754879734121548497675114174946835215179653565653421548


----------



## epgorge (Jul 22, 2007)

Alex Call, and Jim KellerTommy Tutone already beat to it on that one.[] #4 1982


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 22, 2007)

1870

What's it worth, Rick ???!!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 22, 2007)

54...number of hours I'm workin a week...since May and until Dec...[:'(]


----------



## Gordon (Jul 22, 2007)

somebody got a clorox for sale? call me. BR-*549*


----------



## elmoleaf (Jul 22, 2007)

*1967*


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 22, 2007)

Uh..... lemme see, lemee think.....   3.14159


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 22, 2007)

76


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 22, 2007)

12/7/60   been digging for some time now ,and i dont have enough of it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to be a number and it was tweny eight-twenty six- nintey five, so my no. is 282695.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey lobes, I was hungry at the time.....[8|]


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 22, 2007)

Ï€rÂ²[/align]


----------



## tncgal (Jul 22, 2007)

*3* ~ _Third time's a charm, y'all._


----------



## stonemason (Jul 22, 2007)

*48*


----------



## CazDigger (Jul 22, 2007)

How about 4 ?


----------



## tombstone (Jul 22, 2007)

44


----------



## madman (Jul 22, 2007)

68


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 22, 2007)

that was gordon 
 here is mine 
 07-25-81


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2007)

132, the CD# of the nicest insulator ihave ever found


----------



## Tessellations (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been on this site for a while, but not been active in posting anything...1358

 Thanks for all the great posts and pictures of your finds!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 23, 2007)

Military or Penal System?





> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> I used to be a number and it was tweny eight-twenty six- nintey five, so my no. is 282695.


----------



## B_King (Jul 23, 2007)

*33*


----------



## top229th (Jul 23, 2007)

Long time listener, first time caller.  50 rings this week.  Collecting for 40


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2007)

Hahahaha I thought he said mummmm Beeeerrrr!! I am on vacation in up state New york,on lake ontario just signed on to see how the numbers game was going,I wonder how long this can go on with 6000 members lol I know a lot left after thay asked(whats it Worth) keep um comeing you know who you are.Sickrick


----------



## logueb (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok Rick, what gives?  Anybody who kisses a privy mason and holds the digging tool in his teeth, ......well down here we say all his oars don't hit the water at the same time.  Number is 57 , great age to be and best car I ever owned.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2007)

Well the mason was wiped down with the bottom of a shoe I found it lookd ok,and the digging tool was kinda new so that was good,im still alive and kickin[8D] Rick[8D]


----------



## Inkman (Jul 23, 2007)

564


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 23, 2007)

173


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm 31, my lucky numbers are 2 and 6, my house number is 118, and my favorite time of day is 4:20.[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 23, 2007)

*8*  Lucky Lucky Lucky Lucky Lucky Lucky Lucky Lucky  !!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 23, 2007)

> my favorite time of day is 4:20.


 
 STONER![] your hilarious josh! i thought about putting that


----------



## bottlebadger (Jul 23, 2007)

Four has always been my lucky number.


----------



## deep digger (Jul 23, 2007)

My lucky # is 13.I was married on the 13th ,and have dug many good bottles on the 13th.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 23, 2007)

> My lucky # is 13.I was married on the 13th ,and have dug many good bottles on the 13th.


 

 Im not the only one!! I put 13 down 13 times[] Born on the 13th and break a mirror every time my birthday is on friday the 13th!


----------



## chrisp (Jul 23, 2007)

im gonna go with............6350


----------



## madman (Jul 23, 2007)

hey jg whats up! ill agree on the 420 also 138, 38 hmm i think its 420 right now lol  hey miss ya man as well as shag and long neck  hows thangs mike


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't complain.  Workin and diggin everything I can get into.  Some of the places I've been checking are killing me, I've replaced my probe tip twice on one lot and still haven't found the gravy.  Even had a professional come check it out, one of those guys that can read the embossing at 5' with a probe, and nothing.  Very wierd spot.  Did a test hole, and it ended up being a shallow trash pit with only frags of 80s-90s stuff.  You don't happen to have ground penetrating radar that I can borrow for a weekend do you?  I didn't think so.[]  Renots   Anyway, it's like 4:19 here, so I'm gonna git.
 Josh


----------



## dewdog (Jul 24, 2007)

1979


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 24, 2007)

034640696..anyone wanna steal my identity? or run a background check? no joke thats really my ss number


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jul 24, 2007)

I will say 2, 8, 23, 5


----------



## leverc (Jul 24, 2007)

99 lovin it


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 24, 2007)

There are currently *6519* Registered users. If someone said that, sorry. I don't have time to read them all.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Jul 24, 2007)

How about 600~Into the valley of Death, Rode the six hundred


----------



## longneck (Jul 24, 2007)

i think i'll go with  423   i'm always alittle late  and a dollar short               plus it's my brith date [8D][8D]


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 24, 2007)

Better late than never.  kphntic  eere, you're messin up the rotation[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2007)

99! God Bless ya!  today my # is 0 thats how many fish i cought on vacation so I switched gears and statred looking for places to dig haha I might have a huge hotel slash house 1860s you know you have the bottlesickness when you are in a place thats known for its fishing and you are looking for places to dig privys!  Rick


----------



## logueb (Jul 24, 2007)

Ponder these numbers O Great Master of Mystery.

 2,3,5,7,11,13,17,19,23,29,31,37,41,43,47,53,59,61,71,73,79,83,89,97......


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 24, 2007)

I smile at 23 but shhh thats my pass word


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2007)

13? that number to me is like hanging 2 black cats around my neck[8D] Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey!! that was my locker number in school! do i know you?


----------



## digdug (Jul 24, 2007)

*3.14159265...............  mmmmmmmm-love my pi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## bearswede (Jul 24, 2007)

> prime


 
 Primarily prime... Give ya a dime for a rhyme... Sublime!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2007)

Not one 666  among us thats good very good  [8D]


----------



## oldbottles!!! (Jul 24, 2007)

17493263...I don't know way?@#%^


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

since no one else is going to say it....

 69 is my favorite for today[][]


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 25, 2007)

since no one else is going to say it.... 

 69 is my favorite for today[][] 
BOW CHICKA WOW WOW[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

> BOW CHICKA WOW WOW


 
 [][][][][][]porn music?[][][][][][][]

 i dont know how i know that.... because im a good boy, who never watched a dirty movie....[][][] of course i am...[8|]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey spence didnt you recently turn 18?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

> spence didnt you recently turn 18?


 
 on the 7th of this month

 whats your point???


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 25, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: JGUIS
> 
> since no one else is going to say it....
> 
> ...


 
 Like 70s porn music, but have you seen it on the Axe commercials?  The first time I saw it  I was , well, and nearly sprayed tea everywhere.  I had to run out the front door because I couldn't hold it or swallow.  There's a couple of them now, I think they're on U tube or the free tv site.  Frickin' funny.

 Still doesn't explain how you know music from porns made 20 years before you were born.  I guess VHS is pretty old stuff.[X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2007)

Yea i saw that commercial,I tried that stuff it dont work!! [8D]


----------



## cdnbottleguy (Jul 25, 2007)

68,47,39,3004


----------



## jamus (Jul 25, 2007)

17


----------



## Lilacpa (Jul 25, 2007)

8


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 25, 2007)

8675309


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2007)

Jenny, Jenny.....


----------



## corrybottles (Jul 25, 2007)

16407 zip for the local bottles


----------



## sldavis (Jul 25, 2007)

Since 69 is taken I'll say oh    EYE-8-1-2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2007)

I got it got it..............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2007)

I-8-4-2  Burp*


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 25, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  sldavis
> 
> Since 69 is taken I'll say oh    EYE-8-1-2


 funny, friend of mine had a band called: I C U 8 1 2


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 25, 2007)

> I C U 8 1 2


 
 oh yeah, well    I-C-U-P


----------



## Digger George (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Digger George (Jul 26, 2007)

1 dolphin + 1 cow = 2 animals that will soon rule the earth. 
 anybody win the powerball!

 I need to dig a bottle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

When will we find out the purpous of this thread? The suspence is killing me.


----------



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't be a day late or a dollar short!


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 26, 2007)

Rick I'm changing number from 12 to 20. Good old number 20 won me $50,000 in the PA. Lottery last year playing a $5.00 scratch ticket. Love that number 20!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

That aint right! why are you lQQkin?  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahahahah I saw that once but it was in the late 70s and 80s so it dont count,[8D] i have a good pic to send for this topic but im on vacation on my wifes lap top.so i will have to wait R


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!  how many bottles did ya  buy? lol I only win free tickets then i loose  [8D]. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

when its stops moveing,and I have a feeling that wont be for a while,have you ever herd the old saying,Rule number 1   there are no rules, well thats a hint [8D] SickRick


----------



## pitfinder (Jul 26, 2007)

59


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi there pitfinder what types of pit ya diggin out in Texas? Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to dig back into the archieves of numbers to find this,whats it worth?its priceless[8D]


----------



## Digger George (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## dollarbill (Jul 26, 2007)

Likes 77 cause ya get 8 more than 69 !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

How manny licks does it take to get to the tootie roll center?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hahaahaha! your wacked dude.*


----------



## capsoda (Jul 27, 2007)

Three, Three licks to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop.[] I remember.


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

I have always pondered this question over the years, but being I never bought them, I had no idea in terms of numbers. I quit smoking Feb. before last, and replaced the cigarrettes with Tootsie Roll Pops. Well I still have not figured out how many licks it takes as of yet, I am still biting the blasted things off the stick before I can get half way through one ! I will try and make a report on a more accurate count as time goes on in the case I may finally come to terms with kicking my habit and creating a new one......[/align]


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

As I stated, I really can not say Richard. I hope to find out some day,that is if I do not go broke from buying them ! I think I spend as much money on them now as I did on the cigarrettes !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

I quit smokeing   20 years ago drinking 23 years ago and see i am still NoRmAl.[8D]  >Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

1  one !!   brain cell!! 2  two brain cells!!  3  three brain cells!!! *Bhahahahahahahah!!!!!!  now count bottles... 1  one bottle 2 two bottles 3  three bottles!!!  HHAHAHAHAH!!! *








 Buying bottles cant kill you smokeing butts can.


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

The Count ! Him and Super Grover were my favorites !!


----------



## ktbi (Jul 27, 2007)

2 - I've been lurking for awhile and joined recently.  This is my 2nd post.  Keep it up LC - it gets easier..Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

I told you I could bring them out, one step at a time so you dont fall in the pit. easy does it  so you dont brake any good bottles, and the main one....*Keep Coming Back![8D]*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats not to bad Ron ...Joined: 6/7/2007  some havent posted since 2000 and  you know who you are. rick


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 27, 2007)

I just read through all the posts & I'm tired![]  49 & holding, married 22 years, have an 8 year old born on 8-8-98 - perfect kid!  So my favorite number right now is 8.


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 27, 2007)

32....... year i met bill w & dr.bob.......42....still a friend......10 is my lucky number!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL  so you caught that post huh [] Yea I knew  good ole Doctor Bob for 20 nice years, I am 47 now going to be 48 Aug 20th so thats a whole nutter year knowing Bob so my new number is 21,Amazeing huh.[8D] I wonder if he dug bottles  hahahah I know he hit a few!  Rick


----------



## elmoleaf (Jul 27, 2007)

lollipops....don't you hate it when the stick gets all soggy, starts peeling, and bends? 
 But even worse is the plastic stick I got on a lollipop the other day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

lol I just ate one today at the bank, the stick never gets soggy for meI bite it  in 5 licks  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2007)

Im 47  married  18 and holding......my hair that I pulled out [8D]


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Jul 27, 2007)

6279


----------



## capsoda (Jul 27, 2007)

52 married almost 15 years this time and she wants to keep me. Got 3 chillins all grown, 2 went to college the one that didn't is going to marry a Lawyer in Sept. Got 1 dog, 4 cats, 1 old horse, 10 geese, 1 duck, 3 chickens, 3 guineas, 30 fish, 4 Model As, 1 Tbird, 1 Vette, 1 Ford Lariat and one foot. Man am I tired and having a bad hair day to boot... I am still partial to the # 1 google.


----------



## tek (Jul 28, 2007)

the new guy picks 11... for the number of days i've called in sick to go digging this year.


----------



## 808 50th State (Jul 28, 2007)

*888*


----------



## LC (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the plug Ron, I still can not believe how I still get those hard cravings at times after all this time I have been away from them. My  biggest problem now is eating, if I can get a handle back on that, I think I will see where quitting was worth the while. I believe the weight I have put on since I quit is killing me more than the smokes! I have talked to different people who have quit, some say it was a breeze for them, others said they have never stopped wanting them. I guess it depends on the person. I started smoking when I was fourteen, good old plain end Camels for twenty five years. They were my breakfast when I got up in the morning, a constant chaser when I drank alcohol, and of course, dessert after every meal, I smoked a good two packs a day , sometimes more. I tried to quite around twenty years ago and failed, went back to smoking Camel filters up to the time I quit Feb. before last. I believe I have whipped them this time.


----------



## crozet86 (Jul 28, 2007)

826


----------



## Mike O (Jul 28, 2007)

#24 Go Jeff Gordon!


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 28, 2007)

1876 (great year for bitters)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2007)

Its slowing down............


----------



## logueb (Jul 29, 2007)

"Alex, I'll take {?) for  $500"

 "And the answer is 3718711"


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Mike, I thought you were alright until I saw who your driver is! Ack Ack Ack


----------



## alabasterbottle (Jul 30, 2007)

1133 Miles Driving down and back home to see my folks in New Smyrna Beach, FL
 0 bottles found at my old digging spot by the old hotel on the beach (posted ntp)
 ~ Tom Y.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2007)

I just drove 600 miles went  up state NY, we drove that FL trip (once) Sarasota FL  my mother in-law lives there never again[8D]


----------



## logueb (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Rick, Did you catch any fish?  I was on vacation part of last week also. Found a great campground about 45 miles from home.  Private run plantation RV park, had the place to myself.  Well stocked pond, caught a lot of bluegills, cooked a lot, ate a lot, and even brought some home for the feezer. I did the driving thing last year.  Out to the Grand Canyon and back.  I think that it was about 4600 miles round trip.  Great time, but a lot of driving.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey buster.. I caught a lot of perch  I tossed them back, I tried for smallmouth no good, cat fish no good, last year we killed the crappie! the size of dinner plates, northern pike big ones, and small mouth killers, but this year it just wasn't ment to be, I was under this bridge fishin at around 7:30 am the place where I caught all the crappie last year, I just get settled and i hear ...GET OFF OF MY PROPERTY!!! ....pause......PUT THAT GUN AWAY!!! there was a house right near the bridge, I hear that and IM like WTF  I thought I was going to hear a BOOM! and then they would see me and well you know.. so I got my rod and hauled azz over the bridge and up the road I left my camera there and my fishing bag, as i drove down the road i saw 2 cop cars coming so I went back lol and saw two dudes in hand cuffs and a gun on the hood, i went back to fishing. this is UP STATE NY  not the city them country boys are rough lol so that was my adventure for the day, I stoped fishing after that and started looking for places to dig lol and I  got one, all I have to do is wait for the answer, and make another road trip, here is the place 1840s hotel they are knocking it down, I probed a pit already. check the pix Rick






 [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2007)

White arrow is where probe is burried


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2007)

It brought a few lurkers  out of the outhouse closet
  [/align]And you are in an outhouse slash dump forum so it means Chit! haha thats the meaning of the numbers game it was fun wasnt it? [8D] [/align] [/align]over 2000 hits and 175 replys thats not to good[] rick[/align]


----------



## teendigger16 (Aug 2, 2007)

word


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2007)

Wordup


----------



## logueb (Aug 3, 2007)

I figured early on that the attempt was to see how many hits versus replies is what you were aiming for.  So will we continue, or simply let this thread slide into that deep pit of threads that are really a lot like privies , once used and as times goes by get buried deeper and deeper until someone digs them out to see the light of day once again?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Kaw hows it going thats for comeing in[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2007)

Yea buster you got it, its cool to see new people, or people that dont post all of the sudden just pop in,its like a love in from the 60s! hahahah  I mean what does it take to say hey Whats up!!! [8D]


----------



## diggerdarrin (Aug 4, 2007)

hemingray rules


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

*Right on man![8D]*


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 6, 2007)

7,549,957 wat do i win?


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't flush, Rick has a privy.[][][][][] Full of great bottles too!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea lobe privys dont flush!!  bhahahahah!!  Lets keep this baby rollin! come newbees come wanabees come one come all!!  and lets hit 10.000 bhahahah!!! lets do it for out house hole![8D]


----------



## Mihai (Aug 7, 2007)

For me, the record is 7 times a day, established when I was 19, but now I'm getting rusty and 5 times seems like a prety high target. 4 times is a rarety, 3 is very good, twice is fine, once is acceptable if is long enough. That's washing my teeth. 

 What were you thinking? [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hey yea!  now that's an idea! a buck a piece 6 thousands members 6 grand, that  should keep us up and running a while[8D] I am going to start a new thread NUTTIN BUT NONSENSE hahaha.  see it brought them out of the closet. Rick*


----------



## Mihai (Aug 8, 2007)

Even if I understand that to keep running a forum site like this requires funding I don't understand why there are always people who will spoil the fun by thinking that they have more rights to read or post something. The whole point of internet is to give opportunity to the ones less fortunate to have access to information, to express something or even having a bit of fun.

 I used to post more often on this forum a while ago. At that time people used to be more relaxed. I guess I'll have to abstain myself from writing...


----------



## ncbred77 (Aug 8, 2007)

756, the number of needle marks Barry bonds has in his rear end.


----------



## Mihai (Aug 8, 2007)

I've just received a private message of support asking me to not quit posting and you know what? I'll continue writing on this forum until Roger will kick me out.

 Thank you Lobeycat for your generosity but you missed my point.

 And because we're talking about numbers let me give you one: there are too many people  on this forum posting just to get a higher NUMBER but they have nothing to say. I mean, how can you have 1000 posts in one month and a half? 

 Better get a shovel, dig for an hour and post a picture of a sexy torpedo.


----------



## JohnRoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Georgia represented by at least 1 member, maybe more...
 -John


----------



## JohnRoy (Aug 8, 2007)

11191970


----------



## Mihai (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey lobeycat, than what means "in reply to Mihai" from the end of your message?


----------



## Mihai (Aug 8, 2007)

Lobeycat, I think we took this as far as possible without crossing the line so let's just calm down and let people post their lottery numbers, OK?


----------



## Mihai (Aug 8, 2007)

No lobeycat I didn't admit I was wrong. I still think that you are argumentative, condescendent and arrogant but I just thought that it's time to break this vicious circle and leave others to enjoy the forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2007)

*What the Hell  O! I turn on my PC get ready to relax and read some posts and  Boom I am watching Jerry Springer hahahahaha[8D]  let people post there lottery numbers [8D] I love it!, I knew this thread would get exciting.*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 8, 2007)

my oh my


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2007)

Paranoid ..people think im insane because _I_ am frowning all the time can you help me?  Ozzy Ozborn


----------



## chrisp (Aug 8, 2007)

Somebody needs a hug........


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 8, 2007)

FIGHT!...FIGHT!...FIGHT!...FIGHT!...

 Mihai, rick is all of the above, he knows it, i know it, you know it, and everyone else knows it, let it go, he's not himself if he's not, it is to be expected from him[]

 POST YOUR LOTTO NUMBERS FELLA'S!

 i dont have lotto numbers...its illegal here...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2007)

Hahahaha!  I knew this thread had a purpose.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2007)

Some one needs a bat [8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 8, 2007)

HIT IM' WITH THE CHAIR![]


----------



## chrisp (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHA   Cant we all get along???


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 8, 2007)

lets bust some heads man! im ready to kick ass and take names!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2007)

did I hear right? this lottery is for a puce doyttville flask?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm with Tigue.[8D]

*Raffle it! Even better*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2007)

Forget it tigue  I will give it to you for 15[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2007)

Lets just flip for it zane,  lol ready flip at your desk I will call it Headstales!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

I dont know, 15 bucks might be a little steep,  I saw a purple washington flask with a flared lip at the antique store for 10 bucks.  I think I'll put my money there[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 10, 2007)

"Heads, I win. Tails, you lose?"  BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 10, 2007)

854 my number

 why I just don't know []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2007)

*Why......I ask that question every day.[8D]*


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 9, 2008)

Hey, we would should start this post again. See how long it gets.


----------



## beendiggin (May 9, 2008)

Hey Rick ....how about................ 3.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2008)

Praloms we dont have no stinkin praloms [] ya know mang?


----------



## jane8851 (May 9, 2008)

I'll say 88.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 9, 2008)

I like 5


----------



## Lordbud (May 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Reply not hit,Just type a number any number, no words are needed, but if you want to say something its OK to, I will post the answer when its over.


 
 Okay, my number is 1.
 Wm. A. Clark


----------



## muddyfingers (May 9, 2008)

Well I guess since this thread has been going for nearly a year, and it took me that long to find it. 7/21/07 is my number.
 420 was the first one to come to mind, but due to the length of time it took to find this I thought maybe I should find a new number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2008)

I guess any number any letter anything will do, since I for got what this post was about hahahaha![] But keep it rolling it could be endless. It could be like Seinfeld's show about nothing.[8D]


----------



## jesster64 (May 9, 2008)

22 for you geminis out there


----------



## Pettydigger (May 9, 2008)

42 , 39 , 56.
 "You could say shes got it all"


----------



## Stardust (May 9, 2008)

[align=center]*Does anyone else think what I'm thinking? []*
*sometimes you feel like a nut...*[/align][align=center]*Duh?...... Rickaroo*[/align][align=center]*I just don't get you.*[/align][align=center]*Zero*[/align][align=center]*lobes put those numbers back up for me now will ya sweets?*[/align][align=center]*~stardust~*

  [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2008)

I thought it as soon as I read your merry go round story's.

 Nuckk nuckk nuckk


----------



## VirginiaDigger (May 9, 2008)

8 I Like Bottles


----------



## Stardust (May 9, 2008)

rickazoo
Peace man
~ Lets move on~ 


 YouTube - 8675309[/align]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQnoCqr1vnk&feature=related


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 9, 2008)

How about we keep it going by posting some pics of our bottles. I'll get it started. Here is a hop bitters. I havent figured out if the label is fake or not, but its a cool bottle.


----------



## amesbury (May 9, 2008)

10 its just a good number


----------



## Stardust (May 10, 2008)

Ricky don't change your #59


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

Stararoo ...
 This post was from last year dear,someone brought it back to life.(Not me) 1000 hits? theres 6000 but who the hell..0 cares.Your starting to give me some bad vibes (shoe size?) .If you don't like the post don't post on it.Or post a bottle like Ryan said.I  really don't care how people take what I say,I am here to have fun and talk bottles and be my self,until some one starts with me then I just green button them.The End


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

What does it say under Hop Bitters? I cant read im gettin old [8D]


----------



## Digswithstick (May 10, 2008)

8675309


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

Mr Digswitstix is getting close [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

You need to go on Jerry Springer babe.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> What does it say under Hop Bitters? I cant read im gettin old [8D]


 
 It says HuddersField.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

Oh, nevermind. It says Non-Alcoholic Refreshing on the label below Hop Bitters.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

It says HuddersField right under the label.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

I'll post another one. Here is a washington taylor flask with a blob top. Its pretty cool.


----------



## adshepard (May 10, 2008)

*6*


----------



## jagee44 (May 10, 2008)

*4*


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 10, 2008)

23-That movie freaked me out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

Set up some bottles my friend will do a drive by ...

 Thats funny I dont care who you are []


----------



## Digswithstick (May 10, 2008)

Q.what goes clip clop clip clop bang bang clipclopclipclopclipclop ? A. buggy drive by  . how close was i ? how about 5982 -6/29/2007 is that closer or farther away ?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2008)

My number is 1 more, (thats how many bottle I always have to find so I will stop looking for the day!!!)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

oh chit digs your not close that was someone else carry on[8D]


----------



## Digswithstick (May 10, 2008)

that was new guess ,old guess was 8675309 you said very close ,how about 264-6365


----------



## Stardust (May 10, 2008)

[align=center]165/98  120 [/align][align=center]rickaroo[/align][align=center]funny[/align][align=center]#[/align][align=center]Game[/align][align=center]now[/align][align=center]I[/align][align=center]get[/align][align=center]It[/align][align=center][][/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

Hey! thats my phone number! but not the number lol


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 10, 2008)

768!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

So close yet so far [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

How bout 1,000,000!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

I neeeeed old bottlesssss  I neeeeed old bottles.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

I'll give you some bottles if you give me that puce flask! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 10, 2008)

What puce flask? that was all a dream.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> What puce flask? that was all a dream.


 
 Fine. I guess I will just have to steal your dreams![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

To do that you first have to meet Mr Moss berg ,Mr smith and his buddy Mr Wesson.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

Thats egg zackly what it is  
   But lets not stir up a hornets nest. lol


----------



## grime5 (May 11, 2008)

i,ll say 111761 did i win something? later greg


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2008)

Still looking for Wilmington, NC bottles!  Someone has to have some!!


----------



## deer4x4 (May 11, 2008)

how about like the beach boys said (she's real fine my 409) oldie but goody 
 my guess crazy thread 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

Crazy is good no? Its better then Hoooo Hummm []
  Hey 409!    I just used that stuff to clean my truck[]


----------



## phil44 (May 11, 2008)

76 51 9 46 are some of my faves


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a football huddle [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 11, 2008)

What is this thing?  589035


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

AHHHH yeah I have to laugh[].I can read your mind lobe.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

What thing?


----------



## RedGinger (May 11, 2008)

Is that supposed to be Eddie?


----------



## RedGinger (May 11, 2008)

I meant the heads in Rick's post. Rick knows what I mean.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

Huh hell pay attention lol  
 I guess it was all in my mind, 69 & 68 where good numbers back in the good ole daze.I reckon your mind is cleaner then I thought [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2008)

whatayamean?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

Not if your a German they like there beer warm, was it the Germans? some one likes that bath water beer.


----------



## deepbluedigger (May 12, 2008)

92.

 ... and counting.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 12, 2008)

I like bottles!


----------



## Btl_Dvr (May 12, 2008)

Great site! Keep up the good work.
 Jay


----------



## jesster64 (May 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Not if your a German they like there beer warm, was it the Germans? some one likes that bath water beer.


 

 I was in germany 2 months ago, I'm telling you that beer went down smooth. Not warm, but not ice cold. The brits like it warm. As my mother would say, it all goes into one stomach, warm, cold, with a lime.......


----------



## top229th (May 12, 2008)

51


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

Did you say 51!!!!!!!!!!!!


Na thats not it [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

How about the French? what do they like? lol


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 12, 2008)

I always heard the french like dessert before the meal.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

Hahaha. 
 I know the women don't like razors for sure.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 12, 2008)

I hope the men dont like razors either![]


----------



## lov2dig (May 12, 2008)

714


----------



## cracked bottle (May 12, 2008)

Positive numbers are better than negative ones.

 How about 7461( members using this forum)



 Marc


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

Thats good but....the number just changed []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2008)

humm 714 I remember that number back it the daze  lol


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 13, 2008)

I think 715 sounds better.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## TommyD (May 13, 2008)

6    Tom


----------



## RedGinger (May 13, 2008)

What's the prize again, Rick?  I would like my flask insured with the shipping.  Thank you.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 13, 2008)

Then his wife second!


----------



## RedGinger (May 13, 2008)

No comment[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Tommy D your only about 15.000 off [8D]
 No its not 15.006 hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Lobe I only have one kid shes 26 she can have her,she is smart she will escape []


----------



## Stardust (May 13, 2008)

[align=center]Howdy Rick how are you?[/align][align=center]this number is from the[/align][align=center]National Shrine of St Jude[/align][align=center]Chicago, Illinois 60606[/align][align=center][][8D][8|][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Take my wife.....Please!  haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Lucky for them zeros star lol that defiantly would not be the # [] Hey jude dont make it bad take a sad song and.............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Oh come on Laur you always had a comment before [8D]


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 13, 2008)

i like turtles


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Hey Red did you hear a pesky bug flying around this post? I could of swore I herd a painindaazz fly.Thank god I have a green dot fly swatter,squashes um dead every time.[8D]


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 13, 2008)

good 1. you win da prize.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Take my wife.....Please!  haha


 
 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (May 13, 2008)

green


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 where are we taking her?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 13, 2008)

To you or Ricks next privy![]


----------



## Stardust (May 13, 2008)

Hey rickaroo maybe they could dance to this song.​​YouTube - Hey Jude​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXG83p2nkHw​​​Just 1 time before he takes her off your hands.​


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Na I cant dance,only when I find a good bottle []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2008)

Green is the word...Dont see a  dang thang [8D]  well only what I want to see.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 13, 2008)

Hey rick, what is the second best bottle you have dug?


----------



## bombboy (May 13, 2008)

I'll bite,  46470, figure that one out.

 Bombboy


----------



## baltbottles (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to go with MCMLXXX

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

It dosen't have any thing to do with bombs does it? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

A local dark amber hutch.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 14, 2008)

cool.


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2008)

33and 1/3 a george harrison album.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 14, 2008)

33...Had it come up two times in a row on the roulette wheel at the Seneca Casino...also it was Larry Bird's #.


----------



## vabottles69 (May 14, 2008)

[][:'(][][:-][&o][][][8D][&:][][>:][X(][8|][]  5.

 Looking to dig......


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2008)

Hi Penn Digger.  Are you from that area?  Not many members from there on here.  77


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 14, 2008)

I like bottles[][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

Well what did you win on the wheel? oh yeah welcome to the forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

Me to  I'm getting the shakes []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

What are you into digging VA69? dump/privy's?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 14, 2008)

what excites everyone the most

 a. digging any type of bottle
 b. finding a bottle along a railroad track
 c. Buying a bottle
 d. getting a free bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2008)

None of thee above..
  Digging in a 1850s pit.[]

 you said the most.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 14, 2008)

[:-][>:][][8D][:-][:-][:-]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 15, 2008)

RedGinger,

 It's me Tom.  I finally quit just reading daily and joined.  Get back up North, so we can do some digging this summer.  Looking forward to the wedding with Joe the Crow.  Then, I'll have two digging partners.

 TR


----------



## Penn Digger (May 15, 2008)

Rick,

 Relax, I won $28.00, wish it was more, but I'll put my gamble on the bottles in the next hole.


----------



## RedGinger (May 15, 2008)

Tom!  I'm on my way.  Joe and I are looking forward to it!  Everyone welcome Tom.  He's one of my digging buds and good friend.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 15, 2008)

God save the queen! All hail our local bottle addict and _mayor! []_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2008)

Hey 28 bucks is almost 30 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2008)

Welcome Tom ...

   Hey L I have a ton of old 1850s and 60s shards I can crush up.people can throw it in place of rice [8D] Also clean out a a good old 60s wine bottle to replace them nasty new champaign bottles.[] So when are the little crows coming lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2008)

The Mayor of who? the bottle mayor?[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 15, 2008)

Welcome Tom and Redginger and Joethecrow are getting married?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> what excites everyone the most
> 
> ...


 
 E. For rick, digging an 1850's pit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2008)

Yeah? your getting married? that was fast[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 15, 2008)

So they are really getting married?


----------



## RedGinger (May 15, 2008)

Yes, we are getting married.  Don't crush the glass, Rick.  I'll use it for a shadowbox.  Where else could two bottle diggers fall in love?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!![][]


----------



## Stardust (May 15, 2008)

[align=center]May the Love you share today Last forever and ever![/align][align=center]You two look so adorable in your last post.[/align][align=center]YouTube - The Dixie Cups - Chapel of Love[/align][align=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neqT_qbQycE[/align][align=center]~Stardust~[/align][align=center]You seem like the outdoor type of wedding people[/align][align=center]but here is a song for you to dance to[/align][align=center]right now.[/align][align=center][] [][/align][align=center]I'm Very Happy For The Both Of You![/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2008)

You know me I'm always joking.
 Maybe I'll say sometime serious.....Good luck to you both.[]

 Hey laur who was the guy who told you you should join ABN? [8D] save me a piece of cake.Make sure its shaped like a bottle lol


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Laur and Joe []. ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (May 16, 2008)

I am honored to be the one who will be performing the ceremony.  I think we should invite everyone from the forum and have a bottle show in Bradford, Penn the same weekend.  Thoughts????


----------



## Penn Digger (May 16, 2008)

All wedding gifts must be in bottles.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 16, 2008)

Congrats Joe & Laur diggers united , prenups on bottles lol ? , welcome Tom when is the show never been to one ,Digsws


----------



## mabel (May 16, 2008)

4 = NUMBER OF DOGS WE OWN.
 TELL ME AGAIN WHY WE ARE DOING THIS?


----------



## diginit (May 16, 2008)

The only numbers I have need to be rolled. I'll have to say 13 or 420.

 Can anyone tell me what I am doing?


----------



## Bottleman (May 16, 2008)

> I will post the answer when its over.


 
 3800

 When will this game end? It's been going on for 10 months. lol.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 16, 2008)

It will never end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![8D][8D][]


----------



## RedGinger (May 16, 2008)

What does 13 have to do with 420?  The bottle show in Bradford is an excellent idea.  Tom, could you please make them build a Marshall's or Nordstrom too?


----------



## davenwil (May 17, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Digswithstick (May 17, 2008)

Four score and twenty ,hey Rick no offense meant but here is a dumb question why isn't this thread posted on chat ,or is this brain digging and finding isn't posting in wrong section taboo, i'm confused ,i am still newb what are newer newbs thinking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Digsws ,after thought maybe my question is the answer how many hits till someone asks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (8029)


----------



## Penn Digger (May 17, 2008)

As soon as we get a KFC and Taco Bell.  Diggin School Street site this Sunday...???  Go North, now!~!!! I have over 100 bottles for you to ebay NOW.

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2008)

No, don't worry about getting those!  I'm excited about that site.  I'll be in touch.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Four score and twenty ,hey Rick no offense meant but here is a dumb question why isn't this thread posted on chat ,or is this brain digging and finding isn't posting in wrong section taboo, i'm confused ,i am still newb what are newer newbs thinking
> 
> ...


 
 Its defintely brain digging


----------



## Regman (May 18, 2008)

[]


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2008)

another song song number ,FUNK 49 JAMES GANG! I feel I am in the rabbit hole and need to ask ALICE WHEN SHE IS 10 FOOT TALL! REMEMBER WHAT THE DOORMAN SAID:"FEED YOUR HEAD"!


----------



## bottle34nut (May 18, 2008)

i lurk most of time,  but often read the posts


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

7 (because it's Sunday)


----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (May 18, 2008)

What are we replying to? New here

 Tim


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 18, 2008)

Idk[8|][8|]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 18, 2008)

Its just fun
 []


----------



## vabottles69 (May 18, 2008)

555


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

Where's Rick?  I want my flask[8|][]


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

He would be!  I wonder how he located that.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Ricky's in new york digging an old hotel.


 
 Seriously!?!?!  Man that is awesome!!!!!  He better show us what he got!


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

No thank you!!


----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (May 19, 2008)

13 good or Bad?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 19, 2008)

Its only bad on a friday! []


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 20, 2008)

So is Rick back?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm back,and for show and tell I have...Doo Doo [] It turns out there was a new addition put on the back of this hotel and thats where the pits are.We probed are butts off and couldn't locate any pits,the lady who is part owner said there was a lot of sinking where the building was put up.So we are pretty sure the pits are under there.They are knocking down the hotel soon but not the new  add on.But we did locate a dumping area in the woods,but not the old one...Yet.

  Pix of the joint.and the new add on.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Here is the creepy hall way, civil war generals stayed in this place. where are there bottles? lol
 To your question digswitstix.. I don't remember why I posted this here it was a year ago when I did it.Just take it as it flows,this post is like the show Seinfeld A POST ABOUT NOTHING [8D] so it doesn't matter if it is in digging or collecting or in kinting and pot holder makeing lol I hope that splanes it Lucy []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 20, 2008)

Looks pretty cool! Hey 400 posts


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 20, 2008)

401 now! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Heres the basement, we found a few coins metal detecting.It had a dirt floor.In the summer i will hit the woods and look for older dumps.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Oh yeah we found this in one of the basment rooms.[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

How are you going to get the flask if you didn't win? pick a number from 1 to 80 trillion & one []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Cool bottle man thats what its all about bringing the lurkers out of the glass closet [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Tim we are just a bunch of bottle junkies here..
  My names Rick and I have a glass problem.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Hey Lobe my probe is only 5 foot long,any more is over kill.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Mines tipped with hardened steel.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2008)

Joe's making a probe.


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2008)

Rick, how far did you have to go to find the abandoned building and coins?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Round trip 600 miles, I have a summer home on lake Ontario thats 5 min from that hotel so we where livein large.[] I just got permission to dig on a collage property in my home town that has two 1800s houses on it, maybe this one will turn out good.Hey you cant dig good pits or get good spots every time, if you did, you would be the bottle GOD lol Take the good and then the bad.


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Take the good and then the bad.


 
 You take 'em both and there you have the facts of life, the facts of life.  Sing along.  I'm feeling corny.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

It goes like this...
 You take the good you take the bad you take them both and there you have the facts of life the facts of life theres a time you got a go and show your growin now you know about the facts of life the facts of life when the world never sees you been living up to your dreams but suddenly your finding out the facts of life are all about you all about you all about you it takes a lot to get it right your learning the facts of life the facts of lifeeeeeeeeeeee!   don't ask me how I knew that. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2008)

Moe larry the cheese


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2008)

I knew that, I just chose not to sing the whole song[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Oh yeah we found this in one of the basment rooms.[:-]


 
 Is that like gold or somethin?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

I cant get that sick song out of my head now.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

Yeah its gold,but if I really found it, I wouldn't post it on here to many lurkers [8D]


----------



## 335crr (May 21, 2008)

Hey hey hey, well well well, dig dig dig


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2008)

Hey hey my my digging pits will never die [8D]


----------



## caiteet (May 22, 2008)

1105


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2008)

That # is...........[]


----------



## rando (May 22, 2008)

8675-309 ask for Jenny !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2008)

I dialed that # once it wasn't Jenny it  was Benny hahaha!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2008)

He said he was looking for you Lobe! WEEEhaa! [8D] lol  ba ba ba benny and the jets.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 24, 2008)

Whos jenny?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

Hahahahah! 
 8675309  maybe that was the proof lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

Witch truck is better on gas? lol
 The big ones my buddys the go cart is mine.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

Here is one of the houses we checked out this weekend.Log frame.Its another place we will probe our arms off,looking for the pits.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

I go almost 2 weeks or more on a tank,my work is 5 miles away if that.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hahahahah!
> 8675309Â  maybe that was the proof lol


     did u dig that?


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (May 24, 2008)

I'm thinkin I might be one of the few who havent replied to this...even if it is old. So...here I am, replying to this without a clue as to why I am.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

So I guess its working [8D][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2008)

Yeah NC thats one of many we put back together,if we get most of the peices.

 A few more.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2008)

What flask is that second to the right?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2008)

And on the top shelf.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2008)

Coffin & Hay


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 25, 2008)

Are those rare? I havent seen many of them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2008)

NC those flasks are scarce I never dug a whole one,there where 2 broken ones in that pit.
 Its from the Coffin & Hay Glass works in 
 Hammonton NJ 1836 to 47


----------



## Tryntje (May 25, 2008)

632


----------



## madman (May 26, 2008)

454 396 383 302 426  327 350 429 460 428 427 307 318 ...............


----------



## madman (May 26, 2008)

woops 455


----------



## stonebottle (May 26, 2008)

OK Rick how about 1965.  I figured it was about time I quit holding out and put in a number.  I was also a big Black Sabbath fan back in the daze.  By the way keep posting those great finds of yours.  Do you find any stoneware bottles mixed in with those iron pontil soda's?  stonebottle


----------



## scbottles* (May 26, 2008)

11


----------



## Dabeel (May 26, 2008)

67


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

The only stone wear bottles I have are master inks.
  I still like Black Sabbath on occasion,I cant listen to it every day like I used to [8D] It makes you a little off if you know what I mean hahahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

Believe it or not lobe there is a number in my head lol and that ain't it .Your # used to be the # back in the day,but not any more.[] When some one says it I will tell them,but as of now.NOPE not it lol Think about it you should be able to get it.Maybe someone said it a year ago but thats to many posts to go over lol We have to live in today.Also its a good post to get the lurkers to step up.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

Madman..no no no no no no no no no no no no no[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

That one is kinda close............................yet so far[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 26, 2008)

How bout 341,985


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

Well you got a few numbers in there [8D]


----------



## stonebottle (May 26, 2008)

Rick,

 Last try 1984 by George Orwell.  Also: Paranoid, Fairies wear boots, Sweet leaf, The Wizard, all those songs can never get old but I also don't appreciate them as much as I used to.  Guess I don't think quite the same way anymore but that is probably a good thing.  HaHa.  stonebottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2008)

Hell yeah if I thought the same as I did back then,there would be problems [] 
 You got one number in there[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 27, 2008)

Thats a funny picture!!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2008)

Quite appropriate, Rick.  Two thumbs up!![]


----------



## madman (May 27, 2008)

138, 666, 413, 13 17,6, 8, 38,7, 45, 68, 59, 12345678910+


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 27, 2008)

my number is the number of times your buddy got elected.

2

 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 27, 2008)

why wouldnt i vote? and what does it or this whole post and its contents have to do with bottles? beats the hell outta me.

matt out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

Guess what madman you did pick the number! but its a combination of all of them hahaha.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

Do I see the color green? why yes I do! GREEN BUTTON! GREEN BUTTON! YEA BOIE!

 (((POOF))) OUTAHERE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

lOOK AT THIS BOTTLE...[]


----------



## stonebottle (May 28, 2008)

Rick,

 How about 1850, a great age for bottles and stoneware.  stonebottle


----------



## miker31567 (May 28, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm Mike, I am new to the forum. I have gotten a couple bits of info on here already that were very helpful. Now, about this number thing. I have a thing about the number 3. I do things in threes, most things in our lives are by threes, my favorite number is 3. Now here's the kool part. When I went on my very first bottle hunt, the first thing that I found other than a bottle was a brass number 3 ! Looked to be a number for an address on a house. Aint that sut'm....


----------



## 808 50th State (May 28, 2008)

808808808808808


----------



## logueb (May 28, 2008)

Infinity+1. Right Ricky-roo. It's a game with no end.  It's about the hits and responses.  I'm in to the end.  Ante up and play another round.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

Well  no one got the number yet for real,Mike just got one of the numbers,and that # is 3, if you are going to put up 20 different numbers at once,you might as well say infinity [] I do have a number in mind and 3 is one of them.Its not about the hits, who the hell cares.I'm just having fun thats what life is all about right?If someone guesses it I will send them a bottle.maybe a hutch maybe a blob maybe a med.soooo  lets play guess Sickricks # [8D] Oh I forgot this post is about bottles Bhahah! yeah Boie.

 My cat likes bottles to!


----------



## deer4x4 (May 28, 2008)

hey rick 
 how did you ever pry it out of that monsters hand you got it and he dont 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

Ask lobey he created that bottle monster lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

lol  nice.......................................................  I have to go my dog just took a crap on the floor.


----------



## woody (May 28, 2008)

I see your article is out in the latest Antique Bottle & Glass Collector magazine, Rick.
 The Privy/Well on page 30.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

How did you like it woody? what they didn't do is put a pic of the 600 or so bim slicks and embossed meds.Oh well the story is set up nice. 

 Here is a pic of the load of glass. lol
 I think I know why Jim didn't put it in,look at my finger [8D] opps


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 28, 2008)

What did u do with all those bottles? I will take some if u have any extra![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

I still got buckets full in the basement.Like I said a lot where bim slicks mostly aqua.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 28, 2008)

Cool! How much per bucket?!!!!!![][][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2008)

Do you want some? you pay the shipping I will send you a box full.


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 28, 2008)

Did u get my address?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 29, 2008)

Look there is 10000 hits!


----------



## woody (May 29, 2008)

It is a very good story, Rick.
 Alot of work over a months period but in the end it paid off for you.


----------



## towhead (May 29, 2008)

Changing mine too....for now, it's *9*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

Hint.. its more then one number []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

Thanks wood.I wish I could do it all over again.[8D]


----------



## NYCFlasks (May 29, 2008)

13 is my lucky number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2008)

You did get one number and that is a 3[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 29, 2008)

Alright, 333,333


----------



## lego110 (May 29, 2008)

1982


----------



## Digger George (May 30, 2008)

HERE IS AN OCEAN SUNFISH


----------



## baltbottles (May 30, 2008)

Since this thread has nothing to do with bottles here's a piece by my favorite artist.
 Hope you enjoy.

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2008)

Hey Ray whats up?hows my space treating ya?[] 
 Someone once said this thread wasn't about bottles?  If you guess my number you get a bottle. sooooo it is about bottles right?derrrrr.Yeah Boie! [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 30, 2008)

That was a pretty cool painting. Look 500 replys!


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 30, 2008)

382007 The day you joined the bottle forum?   Am I reaching here?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2008)

Heck I gave a total stranger  on AG&BC a Hostettter's because he couldn't dig any more due to a illness.He wanted a amber Hostetters and he got one.I may not seem like the giving type,but don't let let that fool ya.
 What you give you get back 10 fold,be it now or be it later.[] And Lobe you do your share,you give your knowledge and that is priceless.You got any bottle for me? bhahahah!!!!! again it all about bottles.

 Hats off to ya..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2008)

The number you put up,has the numbers that add up to my number.
 Thats the biggest hint there every was.But its not the date I joined.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2008)

I caught one of these once...[8D]


----------



## lego110 (May 30, 2008)

hi, its ok i have it so i can see pics of my family. i didnt know what this was about. i'm sticking with 1982. its a year i will never forget ( even if i was 2).


----------



## steveinlanc (May 31, 2008)

2930


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 31, 2008)

How many digits are there?


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

Lobey, out of your 3000+ posts, how many of them are of you digging? Thats my new number...
0
 and how come you praise Rick all the time? and your always on here. hop off his bird. and dont reply or else youll be on my bird even more than you already are. later manggg, your beat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2008)

Its about time someone asked that question [8D]  3
   Hey N.C is there a green pest flying around here? cuz I'm starting to get itchy Bhahah! yeah Boie.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

dang boi oldheads getting hype dawg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2008)

Gas?  this dude spent 50 bucks for this can and look where it got him [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 31, 2008)

Is it 389 or 398 or 839 or 893 or 983 or 938?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2008)

No []      You cant rattle off 20 numbers at once,it just wouldn't be fair hahaha!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, ill start with 983.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

You have one number lol


----------



## Brian M (Jun 1, 2008)

20


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey rick, people should read the posts before they put a number. You have said there is a three in it like 6 times and people still arent putting threes in there numbers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Well that means they can't win then. []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 1, 2008)

Better for the people who can read![]


----------



## ms. hooser jars (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi RickJJ59W, I'm new and think I've got the understanding that people are trying to guess a # so I'm looking at a hand painted miniture DELFTS BLUE PLATE 221 I think as It's hard to read the #. LOL [] I go take a break. Have fun with your game or is it over? I wasn't sure.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

No its not over.That is not the number, but there is 3 numbers.This turned in to a long game [] I said if some one guesses the number I am thinking I will mail them a decent bottle,well I didn't say it in the beginning but that was my thought.In one year no one guessed it.NY brought the post back to life so I figured I would  play along.I am a man of my word,if some one says the number the game is over,and they get a bottle.Its all in fun.[8D]By the way welcome to the forum.Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> I figured early on that the attempt was to see how many hits versus replies is what you were aiming for.  So will we continue, or simply let this thread slide into that deep pit of threads that are really a lot like privies , once used and as times goes by get buried deeper and deeper until someone digs them out to see the light of day once again?


 

 Thats a good analogy.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Mihai
> 
> Even if I understand that to keep running a forum site like this requires funding I don't understand why there are always people who will spoil the fun by thinking that they have more rights to read or post something. The whole point of Internet is to give opportunity to the ones less fortunate to have access to information, to express something or even having a bit of fun.
> 
> I used to post more often on this forum a while ago. At that time people used to be more relaxed. I guess I'll have to abstain myself from writing...


 
 As I was looking back to make sure no one guessed my number.15 pages back I came across this post. Wow he/she probably shot her computer by now! lighten up gezzzz hahahah! We have one day at a time and thats it, relax and joke a bit take it easy.I just went to a friends funeral Sat he was 40, you just never know from day to day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> This post started some problems I think. It was stupid then and the idea hasn't improved much in the last year[]


 
 pralom? there ain't no stinking pralom you said about 15 post back it was fun?  make up your mind lobe lol  No post has a problem its the (Problem makers) who have the problem the posts are fine.


 For those about to post we salute you.


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 1, 2008)

387


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2008)

333


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Believe it or not lobe there is a number in my head lol and that ain't it .Your # used to be the # back in the day,but not any more.[] When some one says it I will tell them,but as of now.NOPE not it lol Think about it you should be able to get it.Maybe someone said it a year ago but thats to many posts to go over lol We have to live in today.Also its a good post to get the lurkers to step up.[8D]


 

 I just went over alllll the posts and I can honestly say no one said the number in my head. Carry on []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't you think it's time you said the number?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Nope...I cant give hints out now,some people where so so close. Like off by one number lol but to find that out I had to look over all the posts because it has been a year.What if this goes on for 10 years wouldn't that be sickening? hahahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Why would I do that when no one guessed it? Its  a game,that means some one has to win  for it to end lol derrrrrr.You don't have to guess, thats what makes the world go round (choice).

 It keeps going and going and going hahaha!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2008)

these are brass balls, dump dug,soaked in vinegar,what were they used for ?New number guess 389


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice balls! but not the number hahahah
  that one was wide open! Not a clue.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 2, 2008)

893


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok I guess every number from -10000000000000000 up to 10000000000000000000 []

 Digs to the ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2008)

YOU WIN!!!!!  not  lol      I said it was 3 magic  numbers.[8D]


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 2, 2008)

[&o]


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2008)

365


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2008)

No sir re bob[]


----------



## logueb (Jun 3, 2008)

OK.  Perhaps the number is a number whose value constantly changes but represents a real value in space or time. Such  as the number of active users of the forum, which today is 408. If all 408 respond to this post they are contributors and not simply viewers. I'm still in to the end.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know about all that but you got one number out of the three


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 3, 2008)

Which number is it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2008)

look back over the posts I said it many times lol


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2008)

436


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2008)

748


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2008)

Run away pit........


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 4, 2008)

863


----------



## ncbred77 (Jun 4, 2008)

178


----------



## hossom1 (Jun 4, 2008)

i promised myself i would not get involved with this but...      888


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2008)

Well hossom1 you got one number [] Now think about what that number is so you can rule that out.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 4, 2008)

I found a green seitz on ebay and what is the other number besides 3 and 8?[]


----------



## herphandler (Jun 4, 2008)

398


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 4, 2008)

380


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2008)

Who said the other number was a 3 [] 
 I'm not saying a word anymore :-x unil someone gets it.[8D]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 5, 2008)

how about a 338 magnum bear rifle 
 bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey rick 
 2 pages back you say that there are 3 digits in your number and on page 24 you say there is a digit that is number 3 and now we have a digit of 8 so we know it has a #3 and a#8 in your 3 digit number so now we need to work from there 
 are we haveing fun yet 

 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2008)

Your on the ball B[8D]b.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 5, 2008)

we could try 838 

 bob


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 5, 2008)

What about 383?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2008)

:- x


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 5, 2008)

RICKJJ59W
  		   		  titleAndStar(2417,0,0,false,"","")Super Member


  		  [align=center][/align]
  		  Posts:  2417
  		  Joined:  3/8/2007

 Any of these numbers?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2008)

No mad pa there are only 3 numbers I cant believe no ones zeroing in on it.         
                                         Think


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2008)

[align=center]*Never run from your problems.*[/align][align=center]* Walk slowly,*[/align][align=center]* because problems can sense fear.*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*911*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*~Stardust~*[/align]


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 5, 2008)

Ummm if your problem is a rhino, gang of thugs w/weapons, or speeding car...might rethink the don't run part[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

maybe going wrong but try anyway 
 3 8 9 cant hurt or maybe it can 
 bob


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 6, 2008)

387?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2008)

la la la la []


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 6, 2008)

ugh.....382


----------



## logueb (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm.  Maybe 3/8/2007  The day you joined this Forum. The 2007 being a number {set}.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

hey logueb i went the other way 3 8 9 adding the 2 and 7 but yours seams even better or is to me better cause of some of the clues 1 that rick said back a few that those numbers added up to his number 
 have fun 
 bob 
 try 983


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2008)

I wish I could tell you more [] so close so close.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 7, 2008)

lets see how i can confuse myself try this number 
 839 and if not i will try again tomorrow 
 bob


----------



## lego110 (Jun 7, 2008)

385


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2008)

Not to many people are guessing, I guess they think im full of nightsoil hahahah! you have to play to win.Hey!I herd that somewhere before[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry lobe, but you do have one number [8D] put your thinking cap on.[]


----------



## Amber (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey all, new member here...
 783


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Amber...
   Thats not the # but a dam good shot at it []


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 8, 2008)

okay i will today try 

 938
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2008)

When some one guesses the # the ones who guessed will smack them selves when they find out what it is [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2008)

837?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 8, 2008)

[:-]          wow


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 8, 2008)

?[8|]


----------



## lego110 (Jun 8, 2008)

173


----------



## Amber (Jun 8, 2008)

738: 7+3=10+8 = 18


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Rick, Even though I know it's wrong (no 3s), I'm feeling lucky. 777. ~Jim


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 9, 2008)

have to finish my guess set 
 you said 3/8/2007 adds up to your number and that (3) and (8) are correct numbers in your 3 digit number i have been adding 2007 to get (9) this is the last of those sets of numbers 3 and 8 and 9 

 so i have to try the final sequence of     *938*
 if not i have to start a diffrent theary 

 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Jim that is a nice looking number but........ no lol


----------



## logueb (Jun 9, 2008)

OK.  Considering that the 3 and the 8 are two of the correct numbers, and no one is "0" (zeroing in).  Then it must be the caliber of Rickey's favorite handgun.
 .380


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 9, 2008)

783
 983
 738
 938
 380
 830

 Ha this is making me goofy, I just wanna know the darn number![8D]


----------



## logueb (Jun 9, 2008)

Been reading all the previous posts. 

 Try 357 .  That should be a nice shot at the number.


----------



## Amber (Jun 9, 2008)

The number is....

 358!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Pam you can only do one number at a time lol you did say the number, but Amber got it 5 posts back[8D] I didn't look at it this morning.And that number isssssssssssss 738 Here is how I came up with that number....the 7th letter of the alphabet is G add 38 you have 738  G38 is the Mk # of my Puce Eagle, well it really is G11-38 but I didnt want to make it to hard[] Amber got it on her second post lol crazy, she only has 3 posts she should play the lottery tonight haha.Now if she gives me her address she gets a bottle.If she doesn't the game goes on.Or does it? [] 

 Ps I checked over all the posts no one got that number.Until now[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well congrats. After 30 pages someone should have it by now. I just wish it was me.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2008)

Well we can play again []


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 9, 2008)

darn shpould have known it had something to do with the puce monster i read thru that mckearin book all the time and never thought to look to the flask number h weel congrats to amber 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2008)

Some people had the number but mixed up, or one or two numbers off. 
 I was thinking of doing a guess the number game where for every wrong guess the person guessing has to put a quarter in the pot,then at the end each person send it in to the forum donation.plus the winner gets bottle. Hows that for a game [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 9, 2008)

That sounds like a pretty good game.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey rick
 you i say you figure the number and how that will be done and i will donate this bottle GI-41 washington / taylor half pint only thing wrong with it is the open bubble on washingtons neck ,maybe this bottle plus your humor could get a good amount for the forum think about it and let me know 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2008)

The tires are spinning Bob,today is going to be 99, real feel 105 degrees. I have a feeling they will be flat by the end of the day.[]


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 10, 2008)

51 in acouple weeks 52!!!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jun 10, 2008)

Shucks! Glad to finally know the # now, although how I came about my guess was your join date backwards.  Congrats Amber!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2008)

*New Game guess my number and win Bobs Flask*

Yeah sounds good Bob,Nice bottle [8D] I was thinking about the donation thing,the only way I can see it working is the honor system way.Do you remember the days when you went driving down a country rd and saw a vegetable stand with a box next to it for money? pick out what you want and pay a donation? Well thats how I think this game should go.Even  if you don't win,at the end of the game donate what you can.5 bucks 10 bucks 2 bucks what ever.If it was mandatory to give no one would play thats just my opinion.Just say the game went on for a year wouldn't that be crazy.[] Ok then its set, Bob wants me to pick a number.The number will be 1 to 1000 thats not to hard is it? [8D] The game starts today June 10 2008.         I got the number


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 10, 2008)

*RE: New Game guess my number and win Bobs Flask*

hey everyone it is on now rick has the number and here is the bottle have fun everyone and lets all see what happens rick is the only 0ne that knows the number and as this goes along i may add a bottle or 2 from the ones in the garage 
 see ya
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2008)

*RE: New Game guess my number and win Bobs Flask*

dont every one guess at once now  [] I see ya lobe take a stab! lol


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 11, 2008)

*RE: New Game guess my number and win Bobs Flask*

i quess everyone is shallow pocket its a nice flask doesnt anyone want to play 

come on now have some fun 
bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2008)

I know the number just give it to me Bob. Bhahahah!
 Come on, what number is rolling around in my head?It took a year for some one to get it before.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 11, 2008)

We kind of need some clues before we start. Its hard to guess the number by just guessing 1 to 1,000!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2008)

ok scratch the 1 to 1000 we will go with  3 digits again [8D].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2008)

Its hard to believe no one wants a Washington Taylor for free? Just when you thought you saw every thing [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in ...my number is 639


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 11, 2008)

541


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll take a stab...859. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 11, 2008)

i;m in--960--thanks,rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

It would be the same as the last 12.000 hits,except this time when the game is over and the bottle is won,you can donate if you (want).If  people give a few bucks it would be better then nothing right? so its the same,there really are no rules,just guess and win the nice flask.If you feel generous at the end great, if not thats cool to.I  will put in 10$ just to make you  feel better.[8D] Let the games begin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

wow you where only 77 away...[]


----------



## ncbred77 (Jun 12, 2008)

883


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

There is only 3 digit's digger87,we don't know you, do we?


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
 Sorry to be the new girl on the block to ruin the game for you all and guess the correct number. I had a lot of fun reading all of your messages.  Seems like a lot of nice people out there - and funny.   I'm new to collecting and have been reading all of your threads to learn more about collecting, digging, bottle types, names/brands, etc..  the game intrigued me so I guessed!  Didn't think I had a chance in hell.  Guess I should play the lottery, huh?
 Well, hello to everyone out there!!  Excited to start posting my collection to share with everyone.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 12, 2008)

im gona have to guess 420


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 12, 2008)

464  bill


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 12, 2008)

and 423


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 12, 2008)

well i say my donation is the bottle and i am paying the shipping so good luck to all and just let it roll

 hey lobe did you get the pm isent 

 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah whats 10 bucks? A lousy 2 + gallons of gas is what it is![8D] 


 Thats nice lobe but it ain't the # [8D] there is only one thing wrong with this game,I cant play.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

yes in deed, that was the plan. Hey lobe,did you ever get your wires fixed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

when you win you will know it, your computer will start to flash!like a slot machine []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know how you do it,I flinch when I see a electrician sticking a screw driver in an outlet thats live.Touching the wires with no fear.NOOOOway


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, so the fee to guess is $10?  I don't mean to sound cheap, I just wanted to make sure.  Thanks Rick and Bob.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2008)

No Laur,at the end of the game you can just donate what you feel like,If you don't want to you don't have to.Its a (whatever) kind of game.It would be nice if every one did give 10 bucks a guess but my guess is that the game would die out quick.like my dad always used to say....do what you want.Why do you think I grew up like I did haha!!!


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 12, 2008)

boy if i put a couple of little pieces of this in they would be fighting to win it 
 i dont just collect bottles i have me a nice metal detector and when i can do any walking i check out some areas i have found a few back when i was in the service in new mexico and california and arizona i also buy some here and there or get panning concentrates to have fun in the yard 
 bob[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Keep on guessing,Bob wants to give away that bottle ![] All you new members who or watching,take a guess you can't win if you don't play.All you old member's don't let a new bee win again!  hahaha Do you feel lucky? well do ya punk.

 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Bob can I have a little piece of that? my filling fell out.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

13.000 hits on Friday the 13th! I'm staying in bed.[8D]


----------



## Amber (Jun 13, 2008)

Not that there is anything wrong with us new bee's.....
 638


----------



## asdfgh (Jun 13, 2008)

420


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Let me guess who this is. Please dont ruin this post phillydigger88 or should I say philabottles.


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 13, 2008)

8888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## asdfgh (Jun 13, 2008)

> Let me guess who this is. Please dont ruin this post phillydigger88 or should I say philabottles.


 
 phillydigger isnt philabottles. 

 phillydigger...philabottles was another dude who got banned on this site, Rick thinks your philabottles with a new name. some drama happened, Rick and Lobey were on the rag, and now many diggers who contributed to this site will no longer provide dig pictures and stories. good luck on future digs!

 ps. talked to matt the other day, they dug a GI-119 in deep amber, I went to his house to see it, its mint! karma has its ways I guess.


----------



## Alek77 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm here!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2008)

10


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Ryan we all know what a trouble maker ole Philly boy was right? Here is my way of just letting life flow on by.Meet Mr green Button! it worked before and it will work again.Thats why he got the boot because he is a young punk trouble maker.So if I even see the name (Philly) its a turn off and I will block that name with a quickness.If the person acts like a jerk,I will block them.I suggest you all do the same.Why would you want to look at that trash talk any way? If you do not believe in my honesty ask Amber aka Lisa.
  ITS GREEN BUTTON TIME! after this I will not see his crap.But my Man Woody will []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats not the number Lisa,but it a good guess []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Laur there are 3 digits [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Whoop der it is....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome Alek..
   Give us a number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2008)

Who said there was something wrong with new people?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey Ryan we all know what a trouble maker ole Philly boy was right? Here is my way of just letting life flow on by.Meet Mr green Button! it worked before and it will work again.Thats why he got the boot because he is a young punk trouble maker.So if I even see the name (Philly) its a turn off and I will block that name with a quickness.If the person acts like a jerk,I will block them.I suggest you all do the same.Why would you want to look at that trash talk any way? If you do not believe in my honesty ask Amber aka Lisa.
> ITS GREEN BUTTON TIME! after this I will not see his crap.But my Man Woody will []


 
 Sounds Good!


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey rick that stuff is fur my retirement like the green button thats why i wok with and not against keep em guessin
 see ya bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2008)

Bob you can only work with certain people for so long.Then its pink slip time.[] 

 3 little numbers and no body can guess them? 
 come on! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2008)

Numbers numbers we need numbers,Bob wants to give that thing away.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2008)

I am going to have to start giving a few hints out gezz [8D]...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 14, 2008)

The hint lobe the hint [] thats the only one I'm giving.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 15, 2008)

380


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2008)

357


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

lol me to im beat....[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2008)

9,000,000


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Hint # 2, I said (a) few hints not the whole number [] so that makes the first hint (part) of the whole number.Are you with me? Hahahahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2008)

I never said I was a mathematician[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

You dont have to be [8D] its like bingo  - - - ? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey laur how come Joe isn't trying to win that Washington Taylor for ya? it would make a great engagement gift [8D]


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like a nine...So I'll guess 958. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Very good Jim bo..........next


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2008)

905 

 999

 can I guess twice?  I hope so....!  Pretty cool y'all!


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

922?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Na just once T  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

I cant say close, or way off or omg! good guess though []


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2008)

so what do i do now?  wheres my flask?

 921?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

229?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol its not yours yet T.Its still Bobs [] 
 Its crazy, some people get real close then they go backwords [] you have to be like monk.
 Im going to give another hint. But I have to think about it first.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Jane wants that flask I can tell []


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

923?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Hint for one of the numbers...this is all I'm giving for a while I can't make it to easy come on now! [8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2008)

922


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 15, 2008)

911, rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Nosireebobby[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 15, 2008)

925


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

912


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 15, 2008)

966


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 15, 2008)

SNAKE...SATIN???  OK 666


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

920


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 15, 2008)

960


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Hahah I would never pick 666 thats my all time bad luck number []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Just when it gets so colse it takes off like a jet. []


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

902


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is a hint               Crazy???


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 15, 2008)

988


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2008)

Remember now, at the end of this game, try and donate something to the forum.I sent mine in already.Where else could you have this much fun? so cheep yip E![]


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 16, 2008)

i know...914


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2008)

985


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 16, 2008)

928


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 16, 2008)

952


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 16, 2008)

Im guessin we know we dont know it when all the while we knew we knew it!


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 16, 2008)

919?


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 16, 2008)

999


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

I came home sat down at the PC ...........................and nobody got it yet.[8D] Come on lurkers pick a number,Amber won a bottle on her second and only post.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

:-x


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey I just thought of something,just say every one of those 14,125 hits donated a dollar [8D] we would be set for a few years.[]


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 16, 2008)

988


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe 420...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

Keep on guessing people, you where so close, now your all over the board.Thats good though.The game will last longer [].You need to use process of elimination.[]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 16, 2008)

looks like we have people having fun keep em guessing rick i was in the garage today and found these 2 parker hair balsam just sitting on a shelf they were lonely so i added them to go with george so now we have george and his freinds to help his hair 
 you all continue to have fun and dont forget donate what ya can at the end 
 thanks for playing 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Bob I want to play now hahahah!
  Guess the number get 3 cool bottles.I can't give any more hints.lol


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

292


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

299? Are we getting warmer?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Jane....
   you guys were warmer a few pages back, now you 
     need a jacket. hahah!Hey where do you live in up state NY? we have a summer home in Henderson Harbor NY.on the lake.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 17, 2008)

925


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 17, 2008)

ha ha, wheres me bittles?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

924

 Hey Rick, I live about 20 miles south of Albany NY. Where is Henderson Harbor?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Jane your about 2 hours from me.Henderson is 20 miles from Watertown NY.I know you herd of that []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Did some one say something? I could have swore I heard a green bug buzz by me,a jealous green bug.I think the bug has some screwed up thoughts in his little bug brain.Because the bottles  that are up right now are BOBS(Deer4x4). I mailed my bottle out to amber, the last winner three days ago. when this game is over I will put another bottle up,or if someone else wants to thats cool also.Do not listen to little green pests.All they want to do is ruin your day.[]


----------



## woody (Jun 17, 2008)

Hopefully, we won't have to worry about him for awhile.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Your doin good .. Life is good


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Wood [] I was holding back because I knew you had the noose ready!  Now thats what I call  Justice.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob has a Historical flask and 2 amber embossed balsam bottles for (FREE) and no one wants to win them??? I got one word for that...........Why?


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 17, 2008)

933 ???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

On the right track..........[8D]


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

333?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

How about 944?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

I gonna give you a quick hint...when Michale Jackson does the moon walk where does he go?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

449?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Jane jane Jane not that far back on the stage. lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Caffine


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

943? Eh, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Im glad no one can reach me  hahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 17, 2008)

938


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats why I said I'm glad no one can reach me [] 
 I know the number and Bob knows it.When someone gets I will be glad to lol.
 I wish more people would guess, but oh well.It seems people are afraid to type out a number? oh my goD! some one will see my type! its called take a chance and rollllll [] I want some one else to put something up so I can play.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 17, 2008)

393


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you do when you get ether.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

985. Rickman, your PM box is full. I just tried to send you one. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

ok Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

There were people that were so so close and then.....they go the other way.At least it wasn't to easy[]


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah, scratch that 985. It was already guessed and somehow I missed it. How about 959 instead?  ~Jim


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

942


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

936!!


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 18, 2008)

915?


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 18, 2008)

900 how bout it bud?  where does Mikey go when he moon walks?


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 18, 2008)

one more, 919...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

That was a hint T []  let me say this...................
Come on people![8D]
oh so close.


----------



## Amber (Jun 18, 2008)

404


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

938


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 18, 2008)

I have lurked for far too long.I can't help but reply to this thread.I'll take a stab, 987.


----------



## towhead (Jun 18, 2008)

913


----------



## Amber (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't win if you don't play....
 911


----------



## Amber (Jun 18, 2008)

Rick just sent me the most beautiful teal-colored Seitz & Bros squat soda for my prize []  !!  YEAH!  
 I'm so excited to add this to my collection!!  Love the color!  I will try to post a pic this evening...pretty new at this.
 He also included a little bottle which looks like a mini crock to me..very nice.
 Thanks Rick!


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 18, 2008)

912


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

901


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey N.T.T.B.W welcome, good guess but no cigar...
  People are close,its like my number is washed from your minds! Hahahah! :-x


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

I will give you a old hint...
  Remember the gun.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Good engine to [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Your Welcome Amber..It was fun and it still is!!  []


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

904


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't help myself......   903


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 18, 2008)

454


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

909


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Some one has to get it today...[:-]


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 18, 2008)

986


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 18, 2008)

yep i believe it can happen they are getting close and your pulling your hair out rick great way to get people together thanks everyone and dont forget to donate any amount you can spare 
 thanks bob


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 18, 2008)

989


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

910


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 18, 2008)

995


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

929


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 18, 2008)

984


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Ding*!  Ding*!
   We have a winner [8D] 
 The number 910 ...the day that every thing was OK. Then came 911


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Well 2 women have won so far [8D] Shall we play again?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah! I knew I'd guess right eventually since I guessed almost every number between 1 and 999. Rick, your hints, well, they sure made it interesting. That was a lot of fun. Thanks Rick and Bob!

 I'm off to PayPal to make a donation to the forum. I also have an auction ending Thurs 6/19 for support of the forum, take a peek if you all want to bid for a good cause.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 18, 2008)

right on jane8851 if you would please send me a pm. i will ship out your 3 bottles to you priority mail i am glad to see you become the new home for these bottles and as i stated i am paying for the shipping just need name and address thanks rick for putting this on for all of us on the forum and to all the people in the forum may god bless all of you and happy days of bottle hunting thanks 

 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Rut ro im bored now.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 18, 2008)

dont worry rick give it a day i will have another for your game just have to go look wich one is next see ya 
 bob

 there will be more in the game check again tomorrow or later tonight 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

I put mine in a few 100 numbers back [8D] 
 Ok for those of you who didn't get the hints.The gun was a 9mm better known as a 9 [] and the snake..well one of his eyes was showing ...snake eye on a die is 1   =  91 then comes the zero I didn't give any hints for that so ...... ZERO it is hahaha!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Your the man Bob.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, Bob is a pretty cool dude!  Can I think of the next number for people to guess?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Amber and Jane.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah sure, cuz I want to play [] But first see what bob wants to do.Maybe he wants to put up a number.I will put another bottle up if no one else does.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 18, 2008)

If it's OK with Bob I'd like to contribute the two hair bottles back to the game. I'd like to see someone who collects hairs get them. George is going to come live with me though! Thanks to all who made this so much fun.

 Jane


----------



## Amber (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice job Jane!!  Congrats


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 19, 2008)

Right back at ya' Amber. This is fun, isn't it? Gotta' love bottle people!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, Jane, if you want to donate the bottles, I've got a number.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

The number is between 1 and 800


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion Lauren, Bob is holding on to the hair bottles and Rick and he will probably start a new game.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah sure, cuz I want to play [] But first see what bob wants to do.Maybe he wants to put up a number.


 

 Rick wants to play.  Maybe Bob would like to pick the number this time.  Up to you Bob.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 19, 2008)

alrighty then the hair bottles are in and i will put another in tomorrow night laur you have the number rick wants to play so i say the ball is in your court laur you run it 
 everyone injoy and check in to see what the new bottle will be that goes with the hair bottles i think i have a duplicate open pontil med just check back around this time tomorrow for the picture thank you all and may god bless and dig safe 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok here we go...
 Laur you have to tell someone who is not playing, the number.I guess Bobs the man.[8D]

 My number is...777 my lucky number []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay, Bob knows.  Everyone please take a guess.  I'm excited.  I'll be making my contribution asap.  Have fun.  Rick, try again.


----------



## towhead (Jun 19, 2008)

How about a clue?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a number between 1 and 800.  Here's a clue:  I'm getting old!  (That might not help if you don't know me lol).  I'll think of another clue later.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats going to be a little tough,the last two games were 3 digits.1 to 800 is a little much don't ya think. ok my first guess is 1  [] then 2 and  so on.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

second guess .......34


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 19, 2008)

congrats Jane!  I almost guessed 910 but I had just laid a number down so I figured I'd wait to guess again, then I forgot!  Funny  

 great game guys, it was fun.  I didnt care about the bottle after the first few guesses, I was just after the number...

 so where does Mike go when he moon walks?

 oh yeah, I'm a guessin 32!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Tigue, you have one number (3) correct.  Let me narrow it down.  It's between 100 and 800.  More clues later.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Where does mike go when he does the moon walk? he goes backwords!! hahahah I was telling you you were to high you needed to go back! go back man! [] I'm the clue master come on.[8D] 
 I am heading down to try and get some permissions today,right now as a matter of fact.later


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't give to many clues now, let the people stir,and pull their hair out.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

I said 34 before T said his number and you didn't tell me I had a right # 3 ? this game is going to tear you apart! bhahah! come on now stay up on it. scan the board.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

My mistake Rick.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

wrong


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Jun 19, 2008)

333 Is that some kind of half evil insinuation?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry bunches, that's incorrect.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 19, 2008)

364


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep trying Ry and Rich.  I can't wait to see the bottles the always generous Bob has picked out for the prize.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey,..can I play?...I guess ...................309[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure you can, but that number isn't right.  Think big guys.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 19, 2008)

Is it 703?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope.  Again, there is a three in there.  Can't give anymore clues for a little while.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Joe you can't play you know the number lady this round hahaha!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

357...bang*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright,...fair enough,..next round then[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes he can.  Wouldn't it be a little suspicious if he just guessed the number right now?  I could tell him, but then I'd have to make him disappear jk.  Everyone can play except for Bob and myself.  BTW, your number is wrong.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 19, 2008)

333 bam!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

333 seems to be a popular number.  No.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 19, 2008)

736


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll try 377.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

No guys.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

000


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 19, 2008)

guess I wasn't paying attention...  how about 3,575,544,772,332,334,335,336,337,123,098,555,001.01?

 or 123?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

That's okay, Tigue, I did it too.  You're not there yet guys.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 19, 2008)

637


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, lego.  Good guesses guys.  Let me know when you need another clue.  I have one for later.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

321 blast off! I just got permission to dig a 1830s house tonight.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Letgomyleg[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 19, 2008)

alright! get er dug...  Dump for me this weekend, goes back into the 1870's so it aint bad, I've pulled some killer bottles out, but I just want to get into a privy!  

 183


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

It may be dug or it may be dipped but we is diggin! Its a renter to []


----------



## lego110 (Jun 19, 2008)

583


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Watch Bob be putting up a slick hahaha!

 I just thought of something, it sure is peaceful round here lately.

 Think big she say hummm 793. My last guess of the night zzzzzzzzzz seeya


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, someone is wicked close.  Good luck on the digs guys.


----------



## lexdigger (Jun 19, 2008)

311... Beautifull Disaster


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure what that means Chris, but try again.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

683


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope.  You guys are supposed to be guessing, not me.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 20, 2008)

How about 799?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I'm addicted to this game.  Incorrect, Paul.  Good try.  I hope you find that poison someday.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Check this out guys.  This is Mr. Winkle and he is a real dog.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

What am I doing wrong when trying to attach a picture??


----------



## glass man (Jun 20, 2008)

NUMBER 9,NUMBER 9,NUMBER 9


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

Remember I have the patent # [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

The only thing I see that your doing wrong is posting a little dog in a pink tu-tu []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

lol I knew there would be some thing good on here this morning.                          799


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 20, 2008)

173!  that poor dog...


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 20, 2008)

If I were Mr. Winkle I'd kill myself.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just kidding about Mr. Winkle. He does look embarrassed though.

 538


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2008)

> What am I doing wrong when trying to attach a picture??


 
 If it was supposed to show a bottle then i think you clicked on the wrong file name..[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.mrwinkle.com/

 Here's his website.  I was trying to attach a picture from photobucket and it wouldn't work.  No one has it yet, but two have been close.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 20, 2008)

hello looks like you all are havin fun cute dog well sorry i got back late last night but here is the pontil bottle that goes with the hair bottles it is a nice little ome
 (balsam of honey) with a flare lip has a little edge of the lip missing but it is still a great little pontil bottle hope you all like thanks laur for doing this and i like seeing rick on the otherside but he sure adds enjoyment to the game 
 thanks bob


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

638


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

536


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

I hate to say it but this little guy makes Ole Wee Willie Winkie look like the Terminator []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool bottle Bob...[8D]
 Shall we play a game? name that movie.
   737


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Lego and Bill are onto something.  I'm off to scratch around at the dump.  Keep playing.


----------



## lexdigger (Jun 20, 2008)

It's just one of my favorite "Three Eleven" songs... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTs7ioZUXiU


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

435


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2008)

537?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2008)

sounds like a pretty good guess to me.....(365) that is....


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

437


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry boys, some of you were in the area.  Should I give you another clue?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Someone is sooo close.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Just went out for a quick dig.  This is an old camera.  It's always good to get out even if you don't find anything.  I always get so frustrated!  I forgot, there was part of a bottle that said Baltimore and Lager and had a hand shaking another hand or holding a bottle.  Anyone know what that was, specifically?


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

438


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a clue for the "game"


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

523


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

this is a lot of fun


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't say anything.  Good try Lobes, but someone is closer.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

532


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Corny, but hey I like cats.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

<a href="http://www.tweakyourpage.com/Images/Family_Guy/"><img src="https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j288/miller2348/myspace/images/Family_Guy/images/22.gif" alt="Family Guy MySpace Images"></a><br /><center><a style="padding:3px;background:#000;color:#00ADEF;font-family:tahoma;font-size:11px;font-weight:bold;text-decoration:none;border:1px solid #00ADEF" href="http://www.tweakyourpage.com" target="_blank">MySpace Text | MySpace Tweaks</a>


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on everyone give it a try before these bottles are gone.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

533


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Lego, dude.  Double entendre.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

YES!  CONGRATULATIONS LEGO110!!!  I was on the edge of my seat.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

stop joking


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

http://programmation-python.org/pycommunity/pycon/PyCon07/media/winner.png


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not joking.  You guessed the correct number.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

i never win


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

this is a first for me


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Geez Lego.  How anticlimactic!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Join the club.  I'm happy for you.  I hope you enjoy Bob's nice bottles[]


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

i will but i dont want it to stop. its to fun


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, if anyone wants to start another game, that would be great.  You can work out the details for this one with Bob.  Again, congratulations.  I had a lot of fun and I hope everyone else did too.
 Laur


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

i did


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lego110
> 
> this is a first for me


 
 How can you make me want to cry over the internet? Well, today is your day. Peace out.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

thank you


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

who is bob?


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats to lego110! Fun, isn't it?

 Jane


----------



## lego110 (Jun 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahaha whos Bob ??Lego are playing this game in your sleep?[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Lego. Now, What were we talking about??? [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Now its someone Else's turn to put some bottles up...
   lets Rock&Roll[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

What he is talking about cap is Rick's Wild World of Numbers  hahaha I'm gonna have to patten this game before someone steals my royalties []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Its like the Ice Age in here,what happened.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 21, 2008)

someone won the game thats right it was ME!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

I know you won, good going.I am waiting for the next round to begin.We have to have bottles to play.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2008)

Lego, Bob is deer4x4.  He donated the bottles to this game to support the forum.  Rick, you had me laughing.  If anyone is interested, I would donate a shadowbox made by me for another game as my contribution.  They're pretty and I use old pieces of bottles, glass, pottery, etc.  Just an idea.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Laur do you have any pix of your shadow boxes in action?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually, let me retract that.  I might have a bottle.  I'll have to get back to you on that.  I don't want to hold up the next game.  Did Bob put up a pic of the hair bottles?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2008)

I do not.  I'm using a crappy old camera right now.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually, Joe has one.  I'll ask him to post a picture of it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

How old is it? from the dump pic you took,it looks it was used in cave drawings []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL, it's my Mom's.  Who knows?  When did they first come out?


----------



## lego110 (Jun 21, 2008)

how does this work? what if someone want to start a new game?


----------



## glass man (Jun 21, 2008)

instead of numbers why not let it be a certain bottle? IE.4 log drake bitters.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

What do you mean glass man? are you saying think of a certain bottle,and people have to guess it? Just say I thought of Hick's Chpudine for Headaches [] who would get that?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Na I would get that with one hint [] 
 Everyone would need a bottle book of some sort in front of them,and the hints would have to be off the hook. So on that note I have a number in my head.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is my bottle to guess on.Its common but its a cool bottle, its also FREE! [] Guess away,I will not give to many hints this time.Also you can't guess 1000 times a day.No not 999 either [8D]

 PS donate a few bucks to the forum at the end or when ever you want,or this is just a sense less game.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry laur I missed that post,you can do the next one.


----------



## kanudigit? (Jun 21, 2008)

It is very cool of you to do this. Is there a particular range for the number, like 0-1 million or something?

 Casey


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

[] Yeah 1 to a million is fine.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

We will go 1 to 999 to make it interesting.I will give a hint when some one is in range.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 21, 2008)

*



			Or a nice "Packer's Cutaneous Charm" ? That might take a few guesses before yu pin that down....
		
Click to expand...

* 
*Seems to me I remember that one before. when you were being funny and i didn't get it ... you own that one lobey?*

*this does seem like a fun game now......[]*


----------



## Stardust (Jun 21, 2008)

[align=center]*833*[/align][align=center][][/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is my first hint []


----------



## kanudigit? (Jun 21, 2008)

*777*


----------



## Stardust (Jun 21, 2008)

*Thatâ€™s One Big Bunny!*
*At 166 feet tall, (the height of a six-story building and 15-feet taller than the Statue of Liberty), the Energizer BunnyÂ® Hot Hare Balloon is the worldâ€™s biggest hot air balloon. Did we say big? The Energizer BunnyÂ® Hot Hare Balloonâ€™s feet are a gigantic 98 EEEE size, which always makes for interesting landings.*


*166*
*98*
*15*

any of those #'s as they have to do with the bunny?


----------



## Stardust (Jun 21, 2008)

*Too nice to play have a nice day all! []*
* How's the number 30?*


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 21, 2008)

well well 
 sorry i am late but i took the last 2 days away from the house and spent the time with my wife at her favorite place to relax and talk we were at the beach still enjoying our time together even after 25 years well i see that lego110 has won the pontil balsum and the 2 hair bottles if they would send me a p.m. with address i will get your bottles in the mail on monday thank you laur and rick for the great times and i will see as other people might continue this and then i will play so dont forget lego110 send me address and i get the 3 bottles out to you 
 thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey rick its like the game he keeps going and going and going but no gone 
 i try 368
 thanks everyone for having fun and donateing 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Only one guess at a time my dear.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah its to nice to be on this thing all day,I went out to ride my bike n the parkway.


----------



## asdfgh (Jun 21, 2008)

vroom vroom

 why not digging Rick?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

These  Are the kind of posts  I Like!
  The FUN ONES!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 21, 2008)

the number for today is 1
    bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

One is the loneliest number that you ever knew, two can be as bad as one,the lonelist number, the number one.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 21, 2008)

915


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey ya rick 
 oh and everybody else in the wild world of this forum lets see if we can split it down (550) 
 and for everybody if you dont know me here is a pic of me and my wife 

 you all have a good day
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2008)

I saw your picwith the deer, but never with your deer wife [] Hey you look a little like Jack Nicholson in that pic. Herererereres Bobby!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

Come on now....Free bottle,there the best kind [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Havent played in a week because of vacation. Ill try 789


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey,...I used to dig those cherry bitters once in awhile...haven't seen one in awhile now....I'll say .....820


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

keep on guessing  people []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2008)

761


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe I shound give a hit, hummm let me think *ouch
  thats not the hint I was thinking []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

Hint..Dive dive dive!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2008)

367


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 22, 2008)

396


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 22, 2008)

or 386....


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2008)

370


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 22, 2008)

.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 22, 2008)

175


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2008)

371


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2008)

One more try tonight.  368.  My name is Lauren and I am addicted to this game![]


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 22, 2008)

351


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2008)

222


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2008)

221


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 23, 2008)

211


----------



## ncbred (Jun 23, 2008)

187


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 23, 2008)

Hows about 501


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Well this game is  officially over  !  Julie has guessed the number [8D] I picked the number off of a house I (thought )I had permissionto dig. 221 limestone. I didn't get the dig,but you got the bottle[] Did you get my certs hint? the old commercial 2  2 mints in 1. Send me a Pm with your adress and I will mail it on out..............Now who is next? we need a bottle donate-tor [] Dont be shy now no one can bite you [8D]


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Bob, received the flask today (from the game) and thank you, thank you, thank you! It's a beauty and I love it. You're a great guy for being so generous. Bottle folks are the best.

 Jane


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 23, 2008)

And Rick, thanks for running the game. I'm thinking it must take up a lot of time and wanted you to know we appreciate it.

 Jane
 (also a friend of Bill W. & Dr. Bob, for 14+ years)


----------



## Amber (Jun 23, 2008)

Let's see if I posted this pic correctly..

 My prize from Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey! thats my bottle! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

It does take that much time,put a bottle up and let the fun begin. The mailing is a pain in the azz but... j/k [] 


 Oh a friend of Bill W & the doc for 25 years yeah boie[]


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 23, 2008)

OK,HERES ONE. MINT WITH MOST OF LABELS IN TACK,RICK PICKS THE NUMBER AND I'LL POST IT IN 48 STATES WITH TRACKING. GOOD LUCK


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 23, 2008)

LABEL THIS IS DESIGNATED KS-2


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes Rick....could not decide if it was 2, 2, 2 mints in 1 or 221....great clues!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, how bout 384 to start


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

NC your like a thoroughbred out of the gate! [] I didn't even pick a number yet. I have to think.gimme a few.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

I knew that clue might have did it.[8D] 
 I just thought of something, no men won this game yet.Whats up men? hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool Rick, we got it rolling again [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

OK got one...1 to 899  I am not going to be hint crazy this time [:-]  I will tell Rick the number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats how it really went..two two        two mints in 1 but the # was 221 so you where smarter then a privy digger,hey! that could be a new show [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 23, 2008)

lego won.  He's a guy I'm pretty sure.  I didn't get the certs hint. I was trying to figure that out!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

OH chit thats right! sorry about that Lego Ole boy [] 
  I knew a girl named Lego once,ahhh forget it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't forget now drop a few bucks in the donation box if you can,with out this site we wouldn't be having this much excitement [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ill go 8. 1000 - 992 =8


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 23, 2008)

421


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Check out the first word []
 sorry third word


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah I remember it, im old remember.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 23, 2008)

Over a thousand posts. Can you believe it? Ill go 634.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 24, 2008)

okay i will go 555
 bob


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2008)

313. ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 24, 2008)

Will this never end?????  Is it a record for most replies?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG! loby got the number!!! ..................SIKE 
   I told you I was old, whens the last time you herd SIKE! hahahah! j/k carry on.

 Yeah Valentine [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

It will end when the game ends.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is a clue,an off the hook clue but a clue none the less.It has something to do with the number.


----------



## towhead (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, guess I'm old too....I remember Rm 222 or actually I remember that name, but not the show....


----------



## towhead (Jun 24, 2008)

....and my guess is ....321


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 24, 2008)

333


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm well my first guess was 321, but Julie already guessed that. So, I will say 320


----------



## ncbred (Jun 24, 2008)

50 for 50th anniversary of NASA.


----------



## towhead (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry Lisa....I was (as Im sure you were too) thinking 3-2-1-Blast Off!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

* IS IT  11
 AS IN YAO MING
 FROM THE 
 HOUSTON ROCKETS
 WHO DOES ALL THE 
 WONDERFUL FUND RAISING
 FOR CHINA? [8|] *​


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

*or how about number* 12 *that's Yao's birthdate Sept. 12th. What a nice young man.... kind and generous. []*


----------



## glass man (Jun 24, 2008)

99and 1/2 just won't DO!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

And your guess is wrong Juile []


----------



## towhead (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, that mighta' been too easy....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah we can't have that []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey that would have been a great number 1/2 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2008)

How bout a  hint?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is that the hint?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 24, 2008)

808


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

915 []​


----------



## ncbred (Jun 24, 2008)

111


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 25, 2008)

332


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Why are you starring at it ? lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Julie I need your address so I can send you the Harters bitters.I sent you a Pm when you guessed the #.Rick


----------



## ncbred (Jun 25, 2008)

88


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 25, 2008)

70


----------



## towhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Rick.  I sent you a PM.  Let me know if you don't get it.  Thanks Again!


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 25, 2008)

*RE: isn't this madness over yet?*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Reply not hit,Just type a number any number, no words are needed, but if you want to say something its OK to, I will post the answer when its over.


 
 So what is the point of this thread again?
 Just to refresh my memory...a one-of-a-kind Centreville, Calif. citrate bottle I sold on ebay last year -- gotta keep this thread interesting somehow!


----------



## towhead (Jun 25, 2008)

*RE: isn't this madness over yet?*

This is about the 4th Round of "Name that Number".  And if you are able to do that, you win a free bottle....Flask, bitters, poison, etc!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 25, 2008)

It is just a post for fun and for people to try to win bottles.  Its all fun.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

*RE: isn't this madness over yet?*



> So what is the point of this thread again?
> Just to refresh my memory...a one-of-a-kind Centreville, Calif. citrate bottle I sold on ebay last year -- gotta keep this thread interesting somehow!


 

 Got to keep it interesting? there is over 17.000 hits and over 1000 replys.If thats not interesting I don't know what is LordB[]

  Besides there is a game in progress, Rick has a nice poison up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

No Julie I didn't get the Pm it looks like you don't have your pms set up? Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a hint.its a crazy hint but its a hint.[8D]


----------



## towhead (Jun 25, 2008)

ok Rick, I sent ya another EMail (through your profile)....and, I'm thinking, that maybe-cause I feed the chickadees too- this might be an interesting clue....but Im gonna wait....see if anyone else guesses what I'm thinking....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Why don't you have pms on here? its a lot easier. 
 yeah the chickadee clue may be easy and it may not be lol


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 25, 2008)

707


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2008)

126


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2008)

hey rick, those birds eating out of yer hands is crazy, are you a alien sent here to have us guess numbers? lol  great thread!  man but hey ya need to get out and dig some killer privy stuff to show us mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah we got the birds tamed at the shop [8D] 
    Mike we are trying to get permissions,its just a bad time, a lot of people are saying no lately.We have a few more to ask this week end.Thats the way it goes some time you get on a roll then you come to a stop.Its the laws of getting permissions.If it was yes every time, or if you dug killer pits every time something would be wrong [8D] Don't ya think?I have faith.A crazy pit is waiting for us.We might dig that dump this weekend before they send in the machines.But like I said ...its just a matter of time for a good pit to appear.It happened before when we were down and out []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

yo Mike wheres your number? []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you refresh us on the closest number so far?


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2008)

376


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

very clean...but no []
  Hey lobe you just gave me a brain storm every guess has to be in the form of a picture [8D]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2008)

A BIRD IN THE HAND 
IS WORTH 2 IN THE BUSH


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

No ones really close.
 I could just tell you the number [8D]  hahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2008)

Good saying but .....no 
 The bird pic has to do with one of the numbers.


----------



## nickel plate (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool[]


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 26, 2008)

815 uh


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 26, 2008)

here is a pic (bot #1 greeleys bourbon whiskey bitters) (bot #2 greeleys bourbon bitters) (bot #3 bourbon whiskey bitters) will get pic outside tomorrow in sunshine but thats the pic this is the my number (303)
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Not the number Bob but what do ya say we play for those baby's! hahaha [] j/k Nice bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Take a stab at the number nickel,Amber got it on her second post.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

In the bird clue there is a number in the picked number.In this clue, there is another number.But you have to think about it,don't hurt your self [8D]


----------



## bottlepoor (Jun 26, 2008)

12345
  what?


----------



## Stardust (Jun 26, 2008)

that bird looks to be 12 cm. or 6 inches in size


----------



## towhead (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Julie I still didn't get your address send it here slamiezzzz@aol.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice Jct Lobe []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

54321[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Star your far, follow the clues []


----------



## lego110 (Jun 26, 2008)

I got my bottles today. i like them they will be nice with all my other bottles


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Laughing [] 
  You where  possum hair away.on what number I can't say. HEY that a rhyme![]


----------



## ncbred (Jun 26, 2008)

620


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool Lego! you got a poison to win now son.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2008)

573


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 26, 2008)

346  what a busy week!  Havent had a second to spare....


----------



## Stardust (Jun 26, 2008)

923


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 26, 2008)

365


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats right you guys have been digging that azz crAzy dump.What else did ya pull out?
 We are going out sat to try and get some privy permissions and dig that dump a little.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Peoplearegettingclose.[8D] what people you ask? can't tell ya that []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Ding! [8D] We have a winner! MR Lobeycat..
I hope you guessed the numbers from my hints.Well 2 of them any way.
 Hint # 1 the bird in the hand-there are 5 fingers on my hand.
  Hint # 2 the devil  = 666 but since it was only 3 numbers only one 6 was needed.
 the last number you got on your own.








 Now I feel lost lets get another one going [] who got a bottle?[]


----------



## towhead (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Rick!  Catch ya shortly!


----------



## towhead (Jun 26, 2008)

.... JUST A REMINDER TO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH THIS GAME, KEEP IN MIND, PREDATORS AND HACKERS. 

  IF SOMETHING SEEMS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT MIGHT BE!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 26, 2008)

This post is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FUNNY it hurts! []


----------



## lego110 (Jun 26, 2008)

good job lobeycat. at first i thought you were just posting pic then i seen the numbers. funny


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> .... JUST A REMINDER TO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH THIS GAME, KEEP IN MIND, PREDATORS AND HACKERS.
> 
> IF SOMETHING SEEMS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT MIGHT BE!


 
 What do you mean?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> This post is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FUNNY it hurts! []


  And what does she mean?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah what does that mean? I'm not a hacker  is any one else here a hacker? I hacked on some food to night at dinner thats about it.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

I know what funny means,everybody funny now you funny to.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 26, 2008)

I'M OK WITH THAT, I'VE GOT IT BOXED AND READY TO GO......RICK CAN SEND ME A NEW NUMBER AND WERE OFF. THANKS LOBEY. RICK D


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Lobey <~~~~~~~~~ throwing confetti ~~~hahaha 
   I thought my clues where a bit off but I knew some 
    one had the gray matter [8D]

  How about this bottle 1 to 5000.000 Na []


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 26, 2008)

I'LL VERIFY THAT, RICKS GOT A NEW NUMBER AND WILL BE FIRING THIS UP AGAIN SHORTLY....GOOD LUCK.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG your a number savant hahaha! 


OK the number is in the noggin let the games begin!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2008)

849


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2008)

What's the range here?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

The range is 1 to 3


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Jonny Diver says 2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats how it always is lobe,it all evens out, more hits then replies. 18.000 hits is a staggering number for a post that started out as a post about nothing.[8D]
  I wonder if i will win anything lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok the range is 1 to a 3 digit number []


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 26, 2008)

1


----------



## lego110 (Jun 26, 2008)

157


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 26, 2008)

OK,RICK WANTED TO HAVE A 4 DIGIT GAME THIS TIME AROUND, SO IF HE WANTS TOO.....HE CAN ADD A NUMBER TO THE 3 DIGIT HE HAS, WHICH I DO NOT WANT TO KNOW. BUT......TO MAKE THAT WORTH THE EXTRA THOUGHT  I'LL ADD THIS MINT POISON INTO THE GAME,THATS A BUBBLE IN THE LIP AND NOT DAMAGE. RICK CAN DECIDE IF HE WANTS IT TO STAY 3 NUMBERS OR GO TO 4. I'M SUPPLING THE BOTTLE!!GOOD LUCK.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2008)

That really narrows it down Rick. [sm=rolleyes.gif] 103


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2008)

505 or 4861


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

Cap what if you got it on that 103 guess? how would that make you feel? Not like lobey I hope hahah


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

OK its going to be 1000 to 9999  I will give more hints as it goes on. Don't be scared now [:-] they are only numbers lol


----------



## ncbred (Jun 27, 2008)

1011


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a hint for the first number.Its a easy one.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2008)

8978







 Oops, not working.


----------



## Oklabottles (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm 20


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

Its 4 digits Okla take another stab,I gave a hint for the first number.[8D]


----------



## ncbred (Jun 27, 2008)

9276


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

I see you got the hint [8D] or did ya?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2008)

9675


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

redginger,
 it meant i was laughing so hard it hurt. i really think this has turned into a fun game. i really liked when you did it , you had really cute pics. i think i was just brezzing through that day. [] 
 i like whoever is doing it, but enjoyed your try at it..that's all....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

A hint for another #


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

[align=center]1124[/align]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

31


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

4 numbers star ..........


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 27, 2008)

okay its a crazy thought but what about (9999)
 bob


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

[align=center]1899 [/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

[align=center]1598 [/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 27, 2008)

973


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

sorry rick, i was having so much fun i missed that clue.
2008 bottles of beer in the wall​2008 bottles of beer in the wall​you take 5 down and pass them around....​


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 27, 2008)

D'oh, I guess I missed the post that said it was 1000-9999. My guess is 1973.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

1963


----------



## ncbred (Jun 27, 2008)

9007


----------



## Stardust (Jun 27, 2008)

Give us another clue rickaroo dude .....Good job! [8D]
 Good Game Rick...and those who make this all possible []
 Thanks it's really very nice of you!


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2008)

2112


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

here's looking at you rick and the year you were born 1958


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2008)

9763


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 28, 2008)

well let me try 6969 also hey rick when this one ends i have another to put out i will pm about what i want to try 
 thanks bob

 it took me awhile to find a hat that fit around the ears


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Jane 4 numbers [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool Bob...
   Hey... how about putting that bear up id like to win him hahahah


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

I hated that song so much when I was a kid that I wanted to pass around the dead body's of the people who sung it [8D] I have my reasons[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Some people got the hits I used some are far far away.
  got to put um in order man got to put um in order.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

[align=center]9651[][/align]


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 28, 2008)

9753


----------



## corrybottles (Jun 28, 2008)

9657


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

[align=center]9698[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9618


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

[align=center]9659[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

Bob that's a cute pic of you and the bear. Is that your store or do you just frequent the place?
 Looks neat, maybe you could show us some more pics if it's your place or dress the bear each
 day with a different look.[] you look like you are having fun with this. ~stardust~ []


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9619


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Star have you drank a mess of coffee today? Because I can tell by your typing that your not really relaxed.[] 
 just a observation.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

The clues the clues, this is a game for people who read the clues. A few people got the first 2 numbers.Why ?because they got the clues.[]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9695


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't get all huffy now,that was just a little insight.[]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9651


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9689


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9657


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9647


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9631


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9677


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

9699


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Star you can't guess 10 times in a row, its not fair to those who can't guess as often as they like. Come on now.Lighten up.your off the hook again. 

 Play right or get MR green button your getting on my nerves.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2008)

6793


----------



## Stardust (Jun 28, 2008)

it's a long weekend most people are away on vacation.

 I didn't know I was doing anything wrong.

  Relax ......

 If anyone else wanted to play they would be playing.

 where are the rules....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

This is suppose to be a fun game, it has lasted a very long time.People know whats right and wrong, greedy from not greedy.Hows that for rules.
 If you need to start a argument don't do it here. I just stated that its not fair when you guess 10 times in a row I'm sure others will agree.The End


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2008)

9079


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 28, 2008)

9709


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 28, 2008)

9266


----------



## Amber (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!  Beautiful day here...hope yours is too.

 9273


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 28, 2008)

hi amber welcome to the forum,good luck guessing,nice bottles. hey Rick i'm thinking they need another clue.....not too easy but a clue. nice ink you dug there too by the way..Rick D.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Rick Amber won the first round,the ones I put up.Shes a Ole numbers pro [8D] hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok... Rick D says we need another clue let me get my polish brain ticking ..................[8D]


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 28, 2008)

WELL AS THE SAYING GOES...THAT DON'T MAKE HER A BAD GIRL, SINCE YOU ARE WORKING ON ANOTHER CLUE....I'LL UP THE PRIZE ANOTHER TIME. I WOULD APPRECIATE THE WINNER MAKING A NICE DONATION TO THE FORUM AS THIS POST IS PROBABLLY BURNING SOME  BAND FOR SURE. HERE YA GO YOU GUESS IT AND GET( MAILED TO YOUR HOUSE) THE MINT AMBER KS-2, THE MINT TRILOIDS POISON AND ALOS THIS SWEET SHARPE AND DOHME....ALSO MINT. THANKS AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. RICKD.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 28, 2008)

THATS ALL THREE ...ALL MINT AND ALL MAILED TO YOU AT NO COST (IN 48 STATES) GOOD LUCK. RICKD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Rick ya know what stinks about this  round? I can't win those lovely poisons hahahah!  ok here we go,here is a hint for another number.I am not going to say in what order,but its one of the numbers.I gave hints for 3 numbers to get them in order go back and look.If it were me I would......oh forget it its not me I cant play Bhahah! <~~~~insane laugh[8D]

 This guy has some thing to do with the #
  well one of his songs anyway. (mabey that gave it away)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2008)

As I look over the numbers, some people have at least 3 numbers, some have 2, but they are mixed up.My hints are hard but what do you want for nothing [8|][8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 28, 2008)

9736


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 28, 2008)

9798


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

You have two numbers newto. But they are not in order.keep on plugin[]


----------



## cookie (Jun 29, 2008)

7989


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 29, 2008)

9734


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

7980


----------



## Stardust (Jun 29, 2008)

7931


----------



## ncbred (Jun 29, 2008)

9876


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

Remember this hint from the other game? its in this one to. 
 This hint is the second #, the first hint was the 1st #.Billy Preston was the third hint 3rd #. I haven't given number 4 hint yet.
 Look at the bright side the poisons are getting older as the game gets longer hahahaha


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2008)

NOTHING FROM NOTHING LEAVES=9807


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Or 9607


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Are we using the hint with the snakes? Are we using that devil hint?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 29, 2008)

9634


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ryan, I think he means the devil but I could be wrong. Since I've already won a bottle I'm just guessing for the fun of it. If by dumb luck I won again I'd kick the bottles back to the game for someone else to win.

 But if Rick/Bob put up a pontilled Townsend, I'd turn into a greedy pig. Oink!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

The devil, the same number as the last game.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't have a pontiled Townsend,we never dug a whole one.A few halves here and there [8D] 
 If I had one I bought, I wouldn't put it up for the game unless I won the lottery []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

Your all not going to believe this but....Dumb luck hit lol
 Ole Jane got it again! the number was 9607  960 for Rick Ds Birthday and the 7 I tossed in for luck,lucky 7 hahahah Well we know who's paying attention to the clues [] You missed it by 2 Glassman. way to go Jane! hey play the lottery for me i will give you a few bucks! hahahah!             Shall we paly a game?[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im the one who brought this game back and I still cant win![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

I was never really a game to start out with,Now its a game! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

The clue with Billy Preston ...
   Nothing form nothing leaves nothing = 0
   One of his hit songs. glassman got it to.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

HA! I just like solving the clues. I'm giving the poisons back to the game. Rick, if you want to play I'll pick a number with poison Rick and add a bottle of my own to his three for the prize.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Or Rick can continue to host the game since he does it so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

 Here's my bottle to add to the three excellent poisons, a Doct Marshall's Catarrh Snuff sealed with original contents. Snuff, I'm guessing. 

 Either way, the bottle is in play and I promise not to win.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah sounds good Jane talk to rick D since they where his bottles.Make sure you slap some good clues up there []
  If I all of the sudden I disappear.my computer went on the blink.I am having problems.I am trying to fix it my self,if not it goes to the doctor.Just letting you know. If <<<<poof>>> I'm gone [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

You want me to do it? I will


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Okey dokey.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Up to you Rick. If you want to play I'll take a turn hosting the game, otherwise let's not mess with what works (you're sooooo good at this). I'm agreeable to whatever.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2008)

I will do it again,I like getting the other half of my brain working [8D] I sent Rick a pm I will wait to see what he says.Maybe he will say I'm keeping the dam bottles people keep putting them back in hahah naaaaaa I'm sure he is loaded with poisons.[]


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Rick, I was hoping you'd say that. I'm better at playing than giving clues anyway.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm good with it, Just need final shipping address in the end. Bottles are boxed waiting a tag name.Good luck. Rick D


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, so it's the 3 poisons and the snuff. Instant collection for the right guess. Good luck folks!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

OK I got one....
   1 to 2000  start guessing so it can be narrowed down. Don't think to hard now,I'm not insured []


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

WISH YOU WOULD GIVE ALL 60s-EARLY 70s MUSIC CLUES I WOULD DO GOOD!777


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 30, 2008)

1051


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 30, 2008)

hows about 413


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 30, 2008)

i will go and say 1011 and after someone wins this time i have a bottle i want to put in 
 or let me know if i should just add it in now 
 let me know rick 
 i pm you what  the bottle was 
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

lol Glassman


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

First hint for the first number.Its a easy one.

 Come & Knock on our door.


----------



## towhead (Jun 30, 2008)

To all playing the game, or actually to all....Sorry it took so long for me to get back on ....Was changing my EMail.

 In reference to the Post about Hackers and Predators, I wasnt referring to any of  you !!!!  But, there is an odd one out there....got some weird EMails....Just wanted to remind everyone to be "watchful"....

 NOW, BACK TO THE GAME....


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 30, 2008)

Say hello to Jack, Janet, and Chrissy.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 30, 2008)

357


----------



## towhead (Jun 30, 2008)

3....


----------



## woody (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, that is from "three's company".


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah I defiantly know weird [8D] 
  Who ever said 3, that is the first number.
 Woody knows his sitcoms [] Hey woody why don't you get in the game? we wont tell the Boss[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

What about Mr ferley?[8|] [:-] haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Julie I had a problem with my AOL mail, A lot got deleted I need your address again.I will ship the bottle out tomorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

There are four numbers the first one is 3....
   Hows that for a hint []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a number that makes us happy when we look for privy's.But by looking at it, you still wont be able to tell what it is, only I will.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

This is an  important clue for the whole over all number.


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

333 COME AND KNOCK ON OUR DOOR.WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 30, 2008)

life is so green and bubbly


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 30, 2008)

maybe 3030 as in winchester side saddle great brush and tight quaters rifle quick to the shoulder for snap shot 
 bob


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 30, 2008)

3214


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

303 COME AND KNOCK ON OUR DOOR ......I NEED TO WIN ,BABY NEEDS NEW SHOES ,COME ON LUCKY 7'S.... OOPS WRONG GAME!


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

4312


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats nice! NoerC but where is your number [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 30, 2008)

3421


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2008)

The second number is in one of these clips.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 1, 2008)

3142


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 1, 2008)

3214


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe 3412 i dont know 
 but i gota try 
 bob


----------



## ncbred (Jul 1, 2008)

3020


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

NO one knows Bob [8D]
  The hint for that second number is easyyyyyyyy come on now.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 1, 2008)

3334


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 1, 2008)

4321


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2008)

3132


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Lobey has been doing his clue homework []
  Thats a clue for the rest of yall []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the clue for the 3rd number.Rrrrrrrrrr[8D]
  come on now that is easy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Got ya Trixie hahaha


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 1, 2008)

3584


----------



## annie44 (Jul 1, 2008)

3003


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

tell me(pm) lets see how good you R[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2008)

3582


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Craziness! [8D]

 This is the last clue for the last number....Go back to the 1st & second clue.  

 I'm making it to easy or am I? hahaha


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2008)

3710


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh hell one more clue for the last number, and thats all I got.[8D]


----------



## ncbred (Jul 1, 2008)

3510


----------



## ncbred (Jul 1, 2008)

3581


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a winner!!![] its about time.
 3581 is 1853 back words.
A choice age house for a privy 
Hint #2 the moon walking dude. The number is back words.
Hint #3 Speed racer & the powerful Mach 5
Hint #4 Neo you are the 1

My wife said I gave to easy clues,I dont think so,do you?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

NC & Glassman where close as Shait! [8D]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 1, 2008)

okay rick seeing as we got that winner he is a picture of the little bottle i am putting in you pick the number this little bottle is a opium vial it is 1 1/2 inch tall that i found in california but what is nice is i added some of california to it sealed inside is 1 gram of gold that i panned in the american river someone should like to win this one do ya think well here is the picture and dont forget to donate to this forum 
 thanks bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a number 500 to 2000 to narrow it down a bit lol


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 1, 2008)

1960


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh I forgot...


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats to Dustin! PM me your mailing address and I'll get the snuff bottle right out to ya'. 

 Jane


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just cant win.  1816


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

HA,HA ,HA SO CLOSE AND YET SO FAR AWAY! I WILL WAIT FOR A CLUE. NO I WON'T 1895


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

come on Jane you  know you want a few pieces of gold,you can make a earing[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

NC you where close, so close.

 Keep on guessing.
 Its weird how during the game a lot of different people guess,then when the game is near the end, its the same die hards hahahah.The true gambling junkies []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

Its clue time!


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 2, 2008)

Three or four numbers this time? How about 1608.


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

1849 THE YEAR OF THE GOLD RUSH!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

No 200 numbers this time ok 4 numbers...[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2008)

Im in!  1492, the first bottle arrives in America!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Rick, you should play next time. See if you could win.


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

1812[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

This may be easy,but then again 
  One word clue...........German[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

1941


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

No more hints its getting to close and easy, keep guessing.If it goes to long I will give a clue.


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

1917 I WIN! doggoneit[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2008)

1939


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2008)

1938


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2008)

1944  I'm back with a vengance!  GOLD!  Sweet sweet gold!


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

1932  INEED A GOLD TOOTH!!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

Man tigue, your on a guessing frenzy! 1989


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

1942


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

RIGHT!!! THARS GOLD IN THAT THAR BOTTLE!! FEELS LIKE I AM IN A VERSION OF "CITY SLICKERS!!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

Look at my gold!


----------



## glass man (Jul 2, 2008)

DANG AT ALL THE GOLD YOU GOT! WOULD YOU LIKE A 54 YEAR OLD SON?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont think i need a son right now. Really. [] 

 Theres more gold where that came from!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah Boie!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dat be what im saying!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

someones on the right track


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you look closely, both of the guys have small mustaches that look really stupid.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

they look sick,is what they look like []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

And they both could use a better grill. Like this one.


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 2, 2008)

1936 German Olympics


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2008)

Someone doesn't know how close they where tonight.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 2, 2008)

So I will try 1939.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey ncdigger5 here is a picture of my collection 
 its from california ,alaska , georgia,and arizona i bought some and panned alot and found some with me good old detector i like the color i got started when i lived in new mexico lots of old gold mines to check around 
 have fun bidding guys and girls 
 bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 3, 2008)

someone was very close but they must find the reason why 
 bob


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice gold! The only real gold i have is a couple of those little jars. There pretty neat.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 3, 2008)

1943


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 3, 2008)

1941


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2008)

1915 lusitania was sunk


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2008)

1945 yalta?[][&o][8|][&:][][]


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 3, 2008)

1957


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 3, 2008)

1912


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a far out clue....A card game's  name, is part of the clue.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 3, 2008)

1944


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 3, 2008)

1935 WWII German Aces?


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 3, 2008)

1948!


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2008)

1937 when chaberlin met with Hitler and they played go fishing[card game clue]


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2008)

the card game and german is driving me nuts!GERMAN,BLACK JACK.OLD MAID GERMAN STYLE,7 CARD STUD GERMAN STYLE,ROOK ,CANASTA,BRIGE ,UNO,52 card pIck up,all german style.HELP MY MIND IS EXPLODING! THINKING MORE OF CARD GAMES AS NUMBERS! SOLOTAIR! AHHHH! THERE ARE COMING TO TAKE ME AWAY HA,HA.COULD YOU PLEASE GIVE A MUSICAL CLUE?1914


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2008)

Glassman Hit the gold Jackpot! [] The number was 1937 the year the Golden Gate bridge was finished.
  The card clue was (bridge)[]


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 3, 2008)

Way to go glass man! Congrats!

 Jane


----------



## towhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Rick-You totally Rock!  Got the bottle today, and it is too cool!  'cause nothing like this even remotely exists around here!  THANKS AGAIN!!

 ....my bottle!   -that last picture was much too large!


----------



## glass man (Jul 3, 2008)

WHAT FUN I HAD! I have been wantin to help the forum,and have bottles to donate ,but can't a picture of them and don't even have the money to ship them. I am not sure what i WON,but if more than one ,could a good one be auctioned for the forum and the money go to the forum and shiped to the winner,instead of me?and if there is another one could it be kept to keep the game going? IBeing disabled and not able to do much this game gives me a lot of JOY! THANKS SO MUCH! I WAS FIXING TO PULL MY HAIR OUT TRYING TO GET THE ANSWER AND I HAVE A LOT OF HAIR!!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2008)

Man, i am always so close on every single one. I was 2 away! Congrats Glass man. I knew one of us had to win sooner or later. Maybe my turn will be next.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

You won Gold! [] and a opium bottle glassman.When Bob shows up he will tell you, that was his stuff.
   don't worry about putting bottles in if you don't have the money.I am sure someone else will take a turn.Just relax and enjoy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

No those glasses rock![8D][]


----------



## towhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh for "crying out the window"....looks like 1977!  eeewww


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah Ryan, very close.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

I am eating a piece of Carmel chocolate cheese cake, I got it when we went out to dinner tonight....Its  SICK! and I mean that in a good way.[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds good! What resturant?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

The Spring town Inn, its in a town we dug before.It dates to the 1770s.Once a month we take turns picking places to eat.My digging buddy and his wife and me and my wife go.When my buddy and I pick, we always pick the old inns and taverns,I wonder why[8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2008)

Then you both say you need to go to the bathroom, and you take a peek out back![]


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey alright glass man send me a p.m. with name and address and i will send you the little opium bottle with 1 gram of real gold from the american river sealed inside of it 
 congrats again and everyone have a blast 
 bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry bout that here is a picture of what you won
 bob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep thats what we did


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Whos going to put up a 4th of July bottle [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think your flask, or one of your 8 sided sodas sounds about good right now.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Sure sure []


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yee Haw! Did I hear flask???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob, Rick & I put up stuff now its some one else's turn. Spin that wheel!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Mabey a strap side thats about it[8D]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey here is a couple for the game ,a  small cobalt perfume and a pipe , will ship them when someone wins ,this game just about needs its own section,thanks Rick you pick number or have someone else do it if you need a break,going digging ,congrats to all the winners and  thanks to bottle donaters,Dws
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have a happy fourth and be safe !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool Pipe...and off we go.  1 to 900 start guessing to see how many digit's.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Come on come on shoot me a number.[8|]


----------



## glass man (Jul 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: deer4x4
> 
> hey alright glass man send me a p.m. with name and address and i will send you the little opium bottle with 1 gram of real gold from the american river sealed inside of it
> congrats again and everyone have a blast
> bob


    I  don't know how to get to you.[computer idiot that I am. CAN YOU SEND ME A EMAIL SO I CAN REPLY WITH MY ADDRESS> THANKS TO ALL FOR THE RAY OF SUNLIGHT YALL HAVE GIVEN ME! GOD BLESS ALL IN OUR LITTLE COMMUNITY! JAMIE LINDSAY  BOB,DID I GET MY EMAIL TO YOU? 322 ,CLYDE DRIVE ,CEDARTOWN ,GEORGIA ,30125


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2008)

327


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2008)

Like superman says....up up and away!


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 4, 2008)

okay just 1 number 
 9_ _  fill in the blanks 

    9
       9
 or written right (999)
 bob


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 5, 2008)

hows 509


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 5, 2008)

631


----------



## glass man (Jul 5, 2008)

888


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is a little hint..








 If you were rainman you would get the number.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

The first number. 







 plus 1


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 5, 2008)

793


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

[:-] 6+1 does = 7


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2008)

776. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

Tick * Tick * tick


----------



## glass man (Jul 5, 2008)

947


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 5, 2008)

744


----------



## glass man (Jul 5, 2008)

457


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2008)

2nd # hint


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2008)

748


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 6, 2008)

704 uh


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 6, 2008)

714


----------



## deer4x4 (Jul 6, 2008)

1st guess way out there okay try this 747 
 bob


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 6, 2008)

748


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

748 ....... July 4  08  that is the number. Mike said it first.Sorry Rick a little to late [] 
 You go Mike!


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 6, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT THAT I WAS SO PROUD THAT I THOUGHT I HAD FIGURED IT OUT I NEVER THOUGHT TO SEE IF IT HAD BEEN RECENTLY POSTED...CONGRATS MIKE,GOOD JOB.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats mike. What are the clue answers for 4 and 8?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

The dude golfing........44444444[]
 I didnt give one for 8 I dont think.I'll have to look.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh the fire works should have givin it away,The game started on 7/4/08 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

Mike...send Digginwitstix a pm to,he has your other goodies.Its like xmas in July! hahahah


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

Bob was close to []


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2008)

hey thanks rick and lobey  and rick lol! hey rick i chose the number after i got yer pm lol mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank diginwitstix to, he put in the bottles first.[]


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2008)

hey rick his name is rick also thank you all mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 6, 2008)

Allright Mike,will ship them out monday


----------



## Stardust (Jul 6, 2008)

"madman congratulations"​NICE WIN​NICE GUY!​[]​NICE NUMBER​FOR THE​HOLIDAY WEEKEND​HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE ONE!​TAKE CARE EVERYONE....[]​bye​


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I know Mike,but since we have so many Rick's,I am going to call him DStyx thats a cooler name any way [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

OK Ok it's a little to quite in here....
  Hint hint


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright, its my turn to lead this game. I know its not much but here are three bottles up for play. A Dr. pierces golden medical discovery. A Mrs. winslows. And a green Siegert and sons bottle. I will pay shipping and it would be nice if the winner donates a few bucks to the forum. Hey Rick, pm me if you want to help run it or if you want to play.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok I will be doing this one. Lets GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll say 777 [] do you feel lucky? well do ya ...


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 6, 2008)

8


----------



## BP49 (Jul 6, 2008)

1437


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope. Clues will start tommorow.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 6, 2008)

1382


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 6, 2008)

1776


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2008)

1357


----------



## lowcountry_lookin (Jul 7, 2008)

1900


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 7, 2008)

haha so i dont want to read through all of this to figure out how this game actually works...can someone sum up the rules for me?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

Its as easy as the lottery Tony,guess the number and win what ever bottles are up at the time.The only hitch is you are asked to (Donate) a few bucks to the forum when its over.What ever you can aford.Like I said its like the honor system,put some money in the box or not.The game started out to be just about numbers,now its about winning bottles & donations to the forum. Rick 

 689


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey thanks rick Im going to have to jump in on this[]. 

 1876


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 7, 2008)

The number is a four digit number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

1776 that was a fine year[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 1776 that was a fine year[]


 
 It was, but that is not the number.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 7, 2008)

hows about 1958


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't care if it is wrong,I just like guessing [8D]  
  your didn't give us a starting point,you said its a 4 digit number.from where to what.9999[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

Lobey, Mike won (madman) we salute you [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

Ryan start tossing out some clues.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello hello hello is there any body out there? just  nod if you can hear me is there any one home.


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 7, 2008)

A PINK FLOYD FAN HUH RICK, I SAW THEM LIVE IN LONDON A WHILE AGO........WE'LL SAY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'LL GUESS 1960


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok. Its a four digit number from 1000 to 9999.

 Here is a clue for the first number.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 7, 2008)

was 1-2000


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea, i decided to change it up a bit for the people who didnt see the 1 to 2000. Make the game harder.


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

4824


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2008)

george orwells 1984


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2008)

$500,000.000,000 [] 

 Real guess ...4


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 8, 2008)

mmm 23


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 8, 2008)

1970


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 8, 2008)

4812


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the clue for the second digit.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 9, 2008)

1067?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2008)

1234  [8D]   wow 22 thousand hits that crazy,I haven't looked for a while. 
 NC I have no clue who that little kid even is  []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tony is getting there.


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

1000


----------



## towhead (Jul 9, 2008)

9099


----------



## towhead (Jul 9, 2008)

No....wait....changed my mind....8092


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what the kid stands for?


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jul 9, 2008)

The kids nickname in the Disney movie Holes was zero.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 9, 2008)

1011


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 9, 2008)

getting there huh?

 1056


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: newtothebottleworld
> 
> The kids nickname in the Disney movie Holes was zero.


 
 Smart.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is the clue for the third digit. Its a little bit hard.

 'Stimulate your senses"


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 9, 2008)

4089


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 9, 2008)

1053?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 9, 2008)

You should play this game more often tony. Your getting there.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 10, 2008)

1065


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 10, 2008)

1055


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2008)

1075


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2008)

Horses going past my house.I get bored seeing just numbers [8D]


----------



## huffysback (Jul 10, 2008)

1069


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

1057


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 10, 2008)

You guys are close, keep guessing!


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

1056


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 10, 2008)

1053


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you already said 1053 Tony14 []


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 10, 2008)

woopssss ill go with 1051 then

 but check out post 1423...I said 1056 too []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 10, 2008)

DING DING DING! We have a winner. Congrats tony. I will ship out your bottles when you give me a pm with your address. The number was 1051.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 10, 2008)

Yellow all


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sending a PM

 Ill take the next one. Bottle pictures tommarrow. Numbers between 1 and 5000.

 good luck everyone =D


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

See Now arent ya glad i told ya that [] look what you went and done lol
 nice job []
 im horrible at these things ill making total uneducated guesses hehe


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2008)

haha thats pretty much the point!

 Ill have a list and pics up of the bottles im throwin up tommarrow. 1-5000 people lets hear some random guesses!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2008)

Sickrick says 4999 [8D]  rember now people....If you can, donate a few bucks to the forum and the end of each game.You don't have to bust your piggy bank but every little bit helps.


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

2005


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Jul 11, 2008)

4998-eventually we'll hit it.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2008)

well it is a four digit number [] Here are the two ive got. Might throw a third in later on. A very nice mint super crude 3-piece mold ale with an applied top. And a tooled top paper label cobalt pharmacy from Buffington Pharmacy in worcester mass.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2008)

That pic makes the cobalt look a little purple and im not sure why. Its a middle shade of cobalt. Good luck!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2008)

We just dug a pit with zero in it,it was only 3 foot deep! I hate when that happens[8D] but we may have permission on 2 big azz tenament buildings.We shall see. 
 4712


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2008)

ouch good luck on the next one!!

 keep guessing[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 11, 2008)

2347


----------



## glass man (Jul 11, 2008)

GOT MY BLOB TOP "JACKSON'S NAPA SODA" AND MY OWN LITTLE BOTTLE OF GOLD! IT MEANT SO MUCH TO ME AS IT GOT ME OUT OF MY DEPRESSION! THANK YOU RICK FOR STARTING THIS AND I WANT TO TELL ALL OF YOU I LOVE YOU MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW! I WILL CONTRIBUTE A BOTTLE OR BOTTLES WHEN I GET THE MONEY TO BE ABLE TO SHIP THEM. I HAVE SOME PRETTY FAIR STUFF ONLY I WILL HAVE TO DESCIBE THEM NO CAMERA ,BUT YOU WANT BE DISAPOINTED SINCE THEY ARE FREE! AGAIN THANKS FOR MAKING MY DAY! GOD BLESS ALL! JAMIE LINDSEY


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2008)

There is no ouches in privy digging,you just have to remember those holes that were good to you and another one will pop up.[] Its called paying the dues.You have to keep on knocking.

 9021 oh! hahah come on now shoot some clues up there I put a lot of clues up when I on.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool Glassman,now your a gold miner []


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 12, 2008)

1835


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2008)

first clue is that its a prime number []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2008)

3451


----------



## glass man (Jul 12, 2008)

1776 yearI was born. Came out red,white and blue and pontiled.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 12, 2008)

nope, its above 2000


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

2008 [8|]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey thats not a prime number []

 trying to think of a clever clue for ya then ill give you one []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 13, 2008)

6971


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey ryan, first clue was between one and 5000 [].


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 13, 2008)

4919


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah I know its not,Are you saying every one of the 4 digit's has to be a prime number? This is getting to much like school []
  I have a weird bottle to put up next round.I am sure nobody has one .I call it the rock pile bottle.


----------



## steamfitter38 (Jul 13, 2008)

38!   plumbers and steamfitters local 38 out of san fran. is my number !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats a good number Steamfitter [] I would pick Local 397 thats my union # but Tony says its a (prime #) and there are 4 digit's.
  So here is my number 2357


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

I was doing some work in the basement,dug out a lot of stuff I didn't know I had.Most of it not even washed up.98% of it is from privy's.
 I will put up a few cool bottles next round.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2008)

nope not each digit has to be prime. Just the number as a whole.. Im lookin for a good way to give a hint at the first number right now[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

Well good because I am getting a "Prime" headache with all this thinking. hahahaha! picture hints,picture hints [8D] Lets make it fun not math class I hated math []


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2008)

heres the clue for the first number


----------



## SNDMN59 (Jul 13, 2008)

Get  down and dirty


----------



## arthur (Jul 13, 2008)

7117


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Final Odyssey*

The number:

 3001.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2008)

*RE: The Final Odyssey*

I don't think this is the final hop Bathy, its going to go on and on and on and on. 

 1352


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2008)

*RE: The Final Odyssey*

1918


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 14, 2008)

*RE: The Final Odyssey*

clue for the second number


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2008)

2267


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 14, 2008)

4421


----------



## jane8851 (Jul 14, 2008)

1969


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 14, 2008)

4801


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 14, 2008)

1607


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 14, 2008)

clue for the 3rd number


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 14, 2008)

So, how many guesses per day  are allowed?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2008)

Use your judgment, One person was guessing 15 times in a row! how is that for off the hook? [8D] wow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2008)

1762 *


----------



## payton (Jul 14, 2008)

43219


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2008)

Payton you are one number to many its a 4 digit number. 
 Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 14, 2008)

1661


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 14, 2008)

well rick you have the third number but your second and first are off.


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 14, 2008)

3863


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 14, 2008)

1861
 1867


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 15, 2008)

1721


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2008)

> 3863


 
 thats the closest so farrr. Look at the second clue again though. The first and third numbers are right


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 15, 2008)

3361


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 15, 2008)

3169


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 15, 2008)

3461   3463   3467   3469


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2008)

3161 ?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 15, 2008)

3761


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 15, 2008)

3061 
 3067 
 3163 
 3167 
 3767 
 3769 
 3961


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 15, 2008)

You are only suppose to do one at a time and you are not suppose to guess that many times in one day.


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jul 15, 2008)

OOPS.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't worry about it you didn't know.


----------



## digdug (Jul 15, 2008)

3261


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 15, 2008)

3265


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2008)

kanudigit got it![]

 Send me a PM with your info and ill get the bottles sent out to you


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 15, 2008)

SWEET! I put one number, then looked at the trophy again, and figured that number just might be 1 since it was a 1st place trophy. I'm shocked, I haven't won anything in years, the last thing I won was a guitar off a radio contest. I LOVE THIS WEBSITE!! []


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldnt mind winning a guitar [].. 

 3 wings on a triplane, 1st place trophy and a 6 speed transmission. 

 congrats casey!


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, bro! I sold the guitar, but I have pics somewhere....


----------



## E (Jul 17, 2008)

Since I cannot contribute via credit card donation (don't ask) I would like to help out by donating a bottle to the contest.  This bottle could be combined with other bottles to provide a sweeter pot.  Hoping Rick will be willing to run the numbers game on this one.

 My donation:  a Farmville Dispensary slug-plate flask, condition should be decent (there will be some stream wear/lite staining):


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 17, 2008)

5150


----------



## E (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude, I don't even have a number in mind yet, wuz waiting to see if anyone wanted to add other bottles - and wuz hoping that someone would lead the numbers game since I can't visit this site every day.

 Mighty quiet out there, is there still any interest in this fund-raising effort/game?  Is the slug plate flask a worthy prize?  Lemme know, E


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol, I know. It's police code for crazy person, and I was feeling it yesterday. You still want to dig with me and vabottles one day?


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2008)

I can run it....I got a number....

 3 DIGIT NUMBER BETWEEN 100-999

 Clues will soon follow

 On Your Mark....Get Set....Go....


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2008)

OK Here's a clue for the first number....


----------



## E (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanx Julie.

 Kanudiggit/Vabottles:  Would love to dig witchu guys, but I'm having trouble finding time to make a Suffolk run.  Next week I'll be heading up to Maine for couple weeks so not looking likely for awhile.  

 I have found two new dumps that you guys are welcome help me dig during last week: one 1890ish in Prince Edward Co., the other 1910ish in Chesterfield Co.  Not as old as I would like - but both are virgin dumps.  The "newer" dump actually is loaded with some surprisingly good bottles:  White House/other embossed vinegar cruets, art decos, masons, milks.  The other day while poking around at this dump I found the first mustard jar that I have ever kept: a little deep aqua ground top jar embossed "New England Maple Syrup Co., Boston, TreeTop Brand Mustard."  After finding/pitching 8,376 French's jars it was cool finding an actual keeper mustard.  Probably a common jar up north but I have never seen before in Dixie.

 Lets try to find some older stuff in Suffolk next month: say mid-August?  I will be digging the local dump on sunday - but think you guys are tried of TOC dumps by now, if not drop me an e-mail.

 Now win that flask!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 18, 2008)

196


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2008)

And, a clue for one of the remaining two numbers:


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 18, 2008)

110


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2008)

You've got the first number right Ryan!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 18, 2008)

110


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 18, 2008)

123


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2008)

110, 123,  Nope and nope....try again!


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 19, 2008)

143


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope, not 143 Bill.

 Another clue for the second number:  It deals specifically with the Bull Rider at the Rodeo....


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 19, 2008)

150


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 19, 2008)

198 ?


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2008)

Beendiggin has two of the numbers....but only the 1 is in the right spot....

 A clue for the third number....The HYATT REGENCY, or the MANSION AT THE MGM GRAND....and there are other hotels that would work for the third number....

 Good Luck!


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2008)

185


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow Woody!  You got it! 

  Here's what I was thinking:  George-for the $1 bill; Lookin' for 8 when they pull that gate-8 seconds on the bull; and 5 star hotel! 

 Send E your info for your bottle!


----------



## Johnny Bottles (Jul 19, 2008)

159


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2008)

I knew it was either 9 or 8 for the middle number, Julie.

 You were too kind with your hints, LOL.........


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 19, 2008)

134


----------



## towhead (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for your guesses Johnnybottles and dollarbill, maybe you were submiiting your guesses at the same time I was telling Woody he won.  But, Thank you for your guesses!

 ....and Thanks for playing everyone!  See you next time around!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tony, have you recieved your bottles yet?


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 21, 2008)

yup ryan, go tthem in yesterday just didnt quite find the time today to let you guys know. 

 I love them!! ill probably have pics up tommarrow []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good!


----------



## jwgrantham (Jul 21, 2008)

123


----------



## E (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratz to Woody.  I boxed the flask up last night and it will go out in the afternoon mail.

 Time for someone else to put up a bottle I think...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, who is going to put the next bottle up? Where is rick?


----------



## kanudigit? (Jul 23, 2008)

I would, but my nicest bottles might actually be the 3 I just won  : )


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 27, 2008)

.


----------



## rillcindi (Jul 27, 2008)

129


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 27, 2008)

where is rick at?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats what im wondering


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2008)

He did say his computer was acting up....?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

Rick is having some computer difficulties. I talked to him a few days ago, he had to send his computer away to get fixed. Hopefully, he'll be back with us soon. I plan to provide some bottles for the next round, but I'll wait for Rick so he doesn't miss the fun []. ~Jim


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Digger George (Jul 29, 2008)

Rick might be down there


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang! What is that?


----------



## diggincajun (Jul 30, 2008)

51


----------



## stgauden (Jul 30, 2008)

12


----------



## towhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like Phillydigger2008 needs to be banned!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2008)

I would welcome that hole Georgy boy....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2008)

Woody won a bottle?    you go Woody!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a bottle to put up after Jim does his thing,The bottle is from a 70s brick liner.I call it the "Rock Pile Bottle" its a tall panel aqua med with what looks like a pile of rocks embossed on the front with flowers and grass on each end of the pile.To this day no one knows what was in it.I say it was medicine for piles, but thats my sick mind lol. Any way its a cool mystery bottle.We found 8 in this pit but never found another.Maybe after I put one up people will say they encountered one somewhere.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2008)

Well  lobe I had a "Virus" But its all better now.Like I said a few caps and its all good  []
 I see we have a   thread disease of own own starting to fester?


----------



## ALBOTTLEDIGGER (Aug 1, 2008)

better late than never to post. long absent from forum. promise it wont happen again.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hows it hangin rick?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

hahaha []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah but W works  well [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

Where did you go Anthony? you been gone so long I for get who you are []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well just push the green button and everything will be better. Kind of like the staples commercials.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

Hahahaha yea the easy button


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well rick, see if you can help me. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Privy-help/m-173987/tm.htm


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

SickRick! It's about time you got back. Give me a buzz so we can figure out a number, and I will round up something cool to put up for the next game. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2008)

Alrighty thennnnn..........I got some crazy stuff to tell you to []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

Well lobe here goes,I'm getting a sex change operation...................................Bhahahaha!!!! 
  Now that would be sick crazy lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Lobe check this out,I did a clean job on the eagle again.........it looks like it was tumbled huh?[8D] When I go on a dig and don't find anything, I clean it again.Its been getting rubbed a lot lately hahaha


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2008)

16


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2008)

JUST PRATICING.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

Glassman (If) I won the lottery I might put it up [8D] the range would be 1500.000.4567 to 9456.000.3458.0927 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

That bottle has a different look in every type and angle of light.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

Jim or I should be putting up a bottle soon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

[8D] 

 Cast a way is on.....I'll be right back.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I'll get the free bottles flowing again. This will be a six-digit number. Three clues will be given. Each clue will give you two of the numbers. Example: If the first clue gives you the number 56, then 5 and 6 are the first two numbers (in that order). The first person to get the COMPLETE number will be the winner. Pics of the bottles and the first clue are coming soon. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

y8t79s


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

You feeling OK, Rick []. Here is the booty for this round. Shipping will be on me. Clue #1 is coming up....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2008)

I feel .............................................................................


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

Clue #1- First, you need to figure out what I am. My name consists of two words. The total number of letters in my name will give you the first two numbers. Hint: I was introduced to New York in 1940, and now reside all over the east coast.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

Jim check this out  we dug it  today  ?


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool. I have seen a few of those, but never dug one yet. ~Jim


----------



## Ravenclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Is that a house finch. if so first number is 55


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

Correct on the house finch...but try a different method of getting the number.


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, it could be either a house finch or a purple finch .... and that would be 10 or 11


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

They are very similar, but only one of them was introduced to NY in 1940.

 Congratulations, Julie. You got the first two numbers. Now, I'll have to cook up a clue for the next two [].


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2008)

ok.... House Finch.... 10


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Dang it....I gotta turn this computer off....those little insects that fit thru the window screens are starting to dance on the computer screen!    ....they're attracted to the light and it's too hot to shut the window.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is the next clue. I'm not a really big guy for an NFL player, but I had 52 tackles and 14 assists in 2007. I also have a Super Bowl ring, but not from '07. The next two numbers are on my jersey.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

Those little bugs are annoying. I'm always swatting them at night around my computer. The bigger ones are kind of messy when you swat them on the screen [:'(].


----------



## Ravenclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Deshea Townsend CB steelers #26


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

What did I tell you Jim,didn't I say there was going to be a bird watcher who is going to get that one fast...[]


----------



## towhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Football?????[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

I told Jim some people wont know football to well (like me) hahah That makes the game more interesting.So I guess its time to brake out the sports illustrated Julie []


----------



## Ravenclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey im no bird watcher rick . I was a boy scout [].I have all the badges to prove it still [] only birds i watch are pheasants and partridge as they fly by my sights.
 don't worry they usually keep flying lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with bird watching I love watching the birds at my feeder.
 My dad can rattle off the names of birds sight un seen.he is retired though so hes got a lot of free time on his hands[] 
 I used to hunt pheasant back in the day,I have a German short hair pointer now, but she only thinks shes hunting, [8D] sparrows,rabbits,ground hogs you name it she points it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

Check this out ...
   Now there are two Bawlz of color, a amber and a blue.
    Notice the knobs on the bottles.I think these bottles will be worth
    something in a few hundred years.If they had applied tops they 
    would be a head turner now


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

Good guess, but it's not Townsend. 

 Rick, Those almost resemble the KC-1 diamond & lattice poison bottles. They come in cobalt and amber, too. I think diggers in 100 years will be happy to find anything that is glass. "Check it out, a Heinz pickle jar!"...."I have you beat. Here's an embossed Sam Adams beer!" []. I know guys who dug back in the 70s who threw out every embossed milk bottle, because nobody wanted them. Now they wish they would have kept them. ~Jim


----------



## Ravenclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Just curious where did you get the stats for this guy? i checked every single team and player on nfl.com and only one player had 52 tackles 14 assists in 2007 and he was a 2nd year player and had not won a superbowl.
 i am baffled at this point


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

If your baffled knowing that much about football 98% of use have no clue what so ever lol


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea ravenclaw, i checked the site too. I couldnt find anyone to his description.


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2008)

I checked out the stats at nfl.com. I see that they don't put the regular season and the postseason stats together. So, I'll have to give another hint...The player you're looking for is a Steeler. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2008)

Come on people there is a thing called Google ya know []


----------



## towhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Sports Illustrated???? Yikes!!!! []  How 'bout "Outdoor Life", "Reader's Digest" or "Woman's World Weekly"?   & "Archaeology" is OK sometimes, but usually incredibly deep...."Archie" Comics work!  hee hee


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2008)

Woman's world has a few good pix once in a while[8D]

 pick a number any number


----------



## towhead (Aug 5, 2008)

HOW ABOUT #23 ?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 5, 2008)

6618
 Kate


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2008)

You got it, Julie! One more number to go. Rick will be along with the hint. The first member to give the full, six-digit number will win the bottles. ~Jim


----------



## towhead (Aug 5, 2008)

I amaze myself sometimes.  Hee Hee.  

 Are you wondering how I came up with #23?  Well, took Ricks advice and did some internet searching, and he was one of about 4 guys on the Steelers team who was 5' 9", and the only one with a number of tackles.    My 1st guess turned out to not even be from Pittsburgh, but I got it deleted before too many people saw![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

You are good Julie we are going to have to start calling you Miss-Numbers  hahahah 
 Ok I am  thinking up a clue .....got it.....[8D]
 This clue will give you the remaining 2 digit number,but it is olny half of the full number in the clue.I hope you understand that.If not to bad haha








 Rember who ever gets this last number has to say the whole 6 digit number to win.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Kate Jim picked a 6 digit number, four digits were guessed already,there are 2 digits left, I gave the first clue for the last 2 digits.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 5, 2008)

How is 552373?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow ! I do believe you won Ryan. I know the last number was 73 if the rest of the numbers are correct you won a bunch of bottles from Jim.[8D] How did you come up with 73?
  Don't for get to toss a little to the forum.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 5, 2008)

Man i finally won! I looked up walt disney robin hood on google, and it said the movie was made in 1973, so i used 73.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang, he's sweating like mad! That must hurt!


----------



## woody (Aug 5, 2008)

That's Dustin Hoffman from the movie "Marathon Man".


----------



## woody (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like he needs some of this.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I thought that was going to be a tough clue but I guess not.[]I had a few more movies lined up if that didn't do it.
 I am going to put a bottle up and the clues are going to be killer.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Wood I could use some of that on certain days [8D]


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2008)

I still have yet to see the full, correct number. Ryan, you were close, but something is not quite right. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought he had it Jim? he got the last 2 digits? I assumed he went back and looked at the first guessed numbers.If the first set of number was guessed then all he had to do was look back right? Oh well I did my clue.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 5, 2008)

102373


----------



## Alek77 (Aug 5, 2008)

im here[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Woody After hes done he might need this.[]


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Ryan. You got it! 102373. Thanks to everyone who guessed. ~Jim

 P.S.- Your PM is full, so send me an e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is the bottle I am putting up,I don't know what it was used for but I am pretty sure its a Med.Like I said before, my guess was it was a medicine for piles.Because it has what looks like, a pile of rocks with flowers and grass on each end of the pile embossed on the front of the bottle. There is no other embossing except the word trade Mark above the rocks.I have a few of these so I can part with one.I have to think of a number.I will let you know.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

.


----------



## towhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, OK, "Miss Numbers" it is....After All, I _*WAS*_ in the top 7/8's of my class....[] 

 Actually could be...."missed the numbers"[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Well you didn't win so miss missed numbers hahaha say that 3 times fast.
  Ok I got a number I am going with Jim the 6 digit way.here is the first clue for the first 2 digits


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow thats blurry. 12


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok here is another


----------



## runvs56 (Aug 6, 2008)

44


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2008)

69


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

[] since those hint's were a little hard,here is another.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2008)

33


----------



## woody (Aug 6, 2008)

13


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

wow! some one was so so close.If 5 more people guess and don't get it I will toss in another clue.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 6, 2008)

14


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2008)

How about 11?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2008)

Your on a roll Ryan,you got the first 2 numbers.The pix where from  NASA Expedition 14. This was going to be my next clue for 14. 







 4 teen  s [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok here is clue #2 for those who care lol, It may be easy but then again....  






 x 2


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 8, 2008)

Any clues for the next part?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2008)

That is the next clue,I might as well give it to ya,no one wants to play [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 8, 2008)

22?


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 8, 2008)

14


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2008)

Digs 14 was the first number, this clue has to do with a part or parts of the car.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 9, 2008)

11


----------



## towhead (Aug 9, 2008)

Jaguar....8 cylinder x 2 = 16 ?


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 9, 2008)

14           how about 24


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 10, 2008)

28 must have been half sleeping my last guess


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Rick knows his Jags [] 12 cylnders x 2=24
 The next 2 digits I am going to do one at a time.Clues later


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Well.... some have 8....right?[&:] heh heh


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 10, 2008)

1424..................34??


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Makes perfect sense Rick and Rick....

 ....and if that's not it, and if maybe, there is a "reason" I'm gonna guess....44


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

1424........48


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah some have 8, but not the one I put a picture up of. that's a 12 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

I will put the next clue up soon,right now I need a shower.I just got home from diggin a dump.I stink.[X(]
 I know to much info but hey thats me.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a  hint for (one) of the remaining two numbers.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

4


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2008)

0 or zero.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 10, 2008)

142408


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Woody s the man [8D] Zero gravity ! that was to easy huh? lol 
 Ok one number to go,no wait I think I will add a number since you guys are hit em like crazy.I have to think about the next two.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Bill 8 is not the next number,you got the zero but woody beat ya to it.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

142404


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 10, 2008)

o-u-8-1-2[][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2008)

Na I never ate one[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2008)

The number is in there.


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2008)

142400  ?


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 11, 2008)

142405


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 11, 2008)

142402


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 11, 2008)

14240........4??


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey poisons....4 was already guessed....go for another....


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 11, 2008)

14240.....9??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey J how come your not guessing? Dont you like my bottle ?


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 11, 2008)

14240.........6


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 11, 2008)

142407


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 11, 2008)

14240.................3??


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2008)

Oooooh Yeah.... I like the bottle....I even tried to help you identify it (in a prev. post)by asking some of the "guys" at work.

 So OK, lets see, what's left....142401 ....gotta be 1 !
 Yeah, I know, that's the only number left....


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2008)

Sooooo.... is it Poisons, NC or me who got the last number-since yer last post....and with no clue....and dint (nice English) you say you were gonna add another number?  Let's see a clue!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2008)

Allllrighty then...
    It was a picture of the wizzard of OZ, the guess goes to Rick.  it was the number 3!  if you want to go home sickrick click your heels how many times??? and repete after me theres no place like home theres no place like ABN [8|][] Ok now I have one last number left but I have to think about the clue.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 11, 2008)

1424037


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is the last clue for a two digit number.[]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 11, 2008)

142403.......32
 Humans have 32 teeth and that skull has an impresive set of teeth.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes they do, but not all human skulls [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 12, 2008)

14240322


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2008)

142403....29-bones in a human skull....?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2008)

Dig dong! we have a winner (again) [] that was the number, 29 bones in a human skull,and 29 thousand hits [8D] J  I am going to need your address again.Put it up here because I am having a problem with aol & msn I can't get on so I can't get mail.Don't ask me why, I want t shoot this thing sometime.Any wayyyy your are the proud owner of .................."THE ROCK PILE"


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2008)

Yippity Skippity!  Now I will have to find out just what the bottle was really for!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck J [8D] I checked a few trade mark books and never found any thing that looked like that.I asked a lot of people also.I dug that in 05.I gave up looking because other old and exciting bottles came along.[] If you find out anything make sure you spill the beans or the rocks hahaha! Send me your Mailing address again slamiezzzz@aol.com I lost all my contacts with the last PC crash.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2008)

I got the bottle boxed up ready to go, need the address again Julie.Don't forget now toss a few quid to the forum [8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Rick!  Sent you an EMail, and will send Rog some $$$$.

 And, I don't have any super duper, mega massive, older than old stuff, but I do have this pistol....Would anyone wanna play for this?  Amber glass with fake metal trim.... Maybe gonna be sweet 10-20 years from now....and, oh yeah, still full of Deep Woods Aftershave!  Maybe from the 70's?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought that was real  hahaha  I was gonna say []! I would play but like I said I have to bring in the PC again.problems problems.


----------



## towhead (Aug 14, 2008)

It is real.  Real amber glass.  hee hee.  Oh and by the way....lost your contacts with the last PC crash??  I lost my contacts last time I crashed while water-skiing!


----------



## towhead (Aug 14, 2008)

And, if ya wanna play Rick, and anyone else does, we will wait til you get your ? fixed!  Gotta go, 5AM comes too early....will check back tomorrow....


----------



## woody (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to have that pistol, back in the 70's.
 I think Avon cologne was in it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2008)

Hahaha did you find um?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2008)

Just give some real hard clues so it is still going on when I get it back.Let the games begin.[8D]


----------



## wedigforyou (Aug 14, 2008)

31


----------



## towhead (Aug 15, 2008)

No, I didnt find em....next time I'll know to shut me eyes before I hit the water!


----------



## towhead (Aug 15, 2008)

OK....the Gun it is....Let me think of a number and some clues and I'll be back


----------



## towhead (Aug 15, 2008)

OK....A 6 DIGIT NUMBER....

 A clue for the first two digits:


----------



## towhead (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, nobody seems interested in the pistol....how about we play for this cute little Milk Bottle....from Anderson-Erickson, Des Moines Iowa.  Orange Pyro.  If you win, you can choose one or both....


----------



## towhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Reverse side....


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 16, 2008)

22


----------



## towhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope, not 22....and, those are rows of corn


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 17, 2008)

14


----------



## towhead (Aug 17, 2008)

No, not 14....Here is another clue for the first two numbers, I guess the first one was too hard....


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2008)

Bo Derek....


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2008)

Being a farm boy I'm gonna say those corn rows are probably 36" apart.  And Bo ,I think , was supposed to be a perfect 10 if I remember correctly, so she would be a 36 also. She also is wearing cornrows.   So I'll say 36.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry i am late but here it is


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2008)

Rows of Corn = Corn Rows = Bo Derek in "10" 

 You got the right number in there Buster!  

*10 is the right answer-for the first two numbers*.... 

  OK, be back shortly with a clue for the next two numbers.


----------



## edisonf (Aug 19, 2008)

= 1.6180339887 (Golden Ratio)

Very close to the number of replies to my post yesterday...LOL

*or*

1 googolplex

I wish my post would get this many replies...


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2008)

OK, Here's a clue for the next two numbers:


----------



## quaidmon (Aug 19, 2008)

O.K.  Its my first day here . My second post and I picked up 8 bottles today . I think I'll say 44.


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2008)

No, not 44....

 Think of a big name in REAL ESTATE for those 2nd two numbers....


----------



## towhead (Aug 21, 2008)

No more guesses? []


----------



## FloridaDigger (Aug 21, 2008)

20 is the number, ...20 inches of rain in expected to dump on my house today, ....glad I have a new roof, ..thanks tropical storm fay for filling my bottle holes with water( I am not totally against snorkeling in a good bottle hole), .. and am I the only one who bails the digging holes with 5 gallon buckets just to get one more bottle( when I could just wait a week for it to dry-up)...


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 21, 2008)

21


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 21, 2008)

1021


----------



## towhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, digswithstick....it is *21*

 yes, corrybottles....*1021* (first 4 numbers)

 Two numbers to go....and I will give a clue for each one....
 Be back shortly....


----------



## towhead (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, so far we have 1021....and the clue for the 2nd to last number....an easy one .... and feel free to go for the whole thing....


----------



## quaidmon (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it 0?


----------



## towhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes quaidmon it is zero.   One number remains.... 10210_?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 22, 2008)

102104


----------



## towhead (Aug 23, 2008)

Not 4, you're just a couple numbers away!   Try Again!

 Final Clue:  Roger (Admin)


----------



## quaidmon (Aug 23, 2008)

could the last number be 8?


----------



## woody (Aug 23, 2008)

It's 10/21/02.

 The date Roger started Antique Bottles.Net.

 Good one, Julie. LOL!!!![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow no one won the gun yet? 
 I am back on board.well kinda I'm never on board but I'm here.[8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 23, 2008)

WOODY WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yes, Rogers starting date....

 Woody, send me an EMail, if you want either or all....or even if you want none....


----------



## towhead (Aug 23, 2008)

And thanks for playing everyone else!! EDISONF, QUAIDMON, FLORIDADIGGER, NCDIGGER5, KANUDIGIT, DIGSWITHSTICK,WOODY, WEDIGFORYOU,  CORRYBOTTLES & LOGUEB !

 AND, WELCOME BACK RICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks []  
  as HAL say's on War Games Shall ........we.........play....a........game?


----------



## diginem (Aug 23, 2008)

62  total of my childrens ages


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2008)

Digin hold that thought no one put a bottle up yet.The last one is over.


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 24, 2008)

I,ll add one,don,t start yet though because Rick W is gonna add one too.This one has nice original label,embossed with same druggist on back and bim.Donate!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are 2  embossed Meds, L.M Green. Pro Woodbury NJ & Levi Oberholtzer MD. Pectoral.I dug these out of my bottle buckets in the basement.Numbers clues to come.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Got the number...6 digits, here is the first clue for the first number.I am going to do 1 number at a time.This clue has the first number in it some where.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Take a guess the bottles are getting older [8D]  Its a hard clue but some one has to know it.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 25, 2008)

#1 (as in 1001 nights?)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Your the man Wilke, number 1 it is ................1001 nights []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Clue for second number....dont every one guess at once []


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2008)

I got an idear....but i gotta be sure....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah you wouldn't want to make a wrong guess now [] if you get it my clues are to easy,or are you to good lol ole Wilike got the 1001 nights  that was a tough one for me any way.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey J I guess people don't like free bottles? I think they think they have to donate every time.Here and there would be nice thats all. free bottles hello![8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2008)

I like old bottles any way I can get them!!  Everyone must be out digging....


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 26, 2008)

another 1?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

I might as give them to Wilkie.number two is another number 1 [8D] 
   One strange night the movie 1957 was the clue.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

Here ya go clue 3 for the third #...I guess these are to tough for the average bottle digger hahaha


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I might as give them to Wilkie.number two is another number 1 [8D]
> One strange night the movie 1957 was the clue.


 Would you like my address now?  []


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here ya go clue 3 for the third #...I guess these are to tough for the average bottle digger hahaha


 This one has me stumped, any clues to go along with the clue?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahahaha well your the only one guessing [] come on people


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

only one, use the brain cell []


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 26, 2008)

7


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

Like they say on the family fued...good one good one [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm... 1 again? As in Bottle Digging 101?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 26, 2008)

I can tell you this much,there are no more ones in the number. Wilkie got the only 2.There are four digits remaining.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm confused. Who wins - the one that gets the last number or the most numbers or what?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm going with 3. 1+1+1 = 3.
 Or - 13 stripes on the flag and I know there are no more 1's....?? 
 Or *3*rd clue for *3*rd number = 3.


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2008)

[]


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 26, 2008)

5


----------



## towhead (Aug 26, 2008)

4


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

Pyshodoodle the one who wins the bottle Rick put up and the 2 that I put up has to guess the number in my head.it is a 6 digit number I am giving clues for one number at a time.So far two numbers are guessed  1 and 1 there are 4 digits left.The first person to guess and put the number up wins the 3 bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

The clue with the class room is a hard clue, but if you look at the kids.............


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2008)

8


----------



## logueb (Aug 27, 2008)

17 kids.  Ooops, Forgot that I can't play.  No way to get the funds to the forum. No checks, no cash, no pay-pal account etc.[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 27, 2008)

9 for ninth graders![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

You can play Buster If you win I will put some greenback  into  the forum for you.Life is short  take a guess []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing 6 because it wasn't picked yet. 
 Do we need to jsut get the correct number or do we need to get the clue also?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

Your on a roll Wilkie, 9 it is for 9th graders.I was going to put puss and boots up for 9 lives but I didn't have to [] I am going to make the next one tough as the stake I ate last night []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

1+1=1=tree


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 27, 2008)

three for three


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

You have to get the number any way you can, with the clue or just guess [] so far Wlike guessed the first 3 digits now there are three digits left.   119   is what was guessed so far it is a six digit number.

 Here is the clue for the forth digit.


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 27, 2008)

.next


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess that clue don't ring a bell haha


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 27, 2008)

no one else is guessing so I guess I'll throw a 2 out there.......
2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 27, 2008)

nope wilkie your loosen your niche hahah 


 32.000 hits and no one wants to guess?..... craziness [8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 27, 2008)

4 - "Four" whom the bell tolls....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with towhead.


----------



## logueb (Aug 28, 2008)

1+1+1= Tree(three).  Three straps holding the bell.  So 3.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2008)

7 for Sunday, the last day of the week (some say Sunday is the 1st day of the week but you said there are no more 1's), assuming that is a church bell.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a dream the other nite,there was a # in it.773777    Just joined,trying to figure out how to make a bottle tumbler(I guess that's what It's called)to clean up my GARDNER&LANDON SHARON SULPHUR WATER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey John Welcome...
   Nope the number is not in that bunch.You can only guess one number at a time,but you didn't know.
  Nice bottle,I think the person to talk to about tumbling  is RY (bottlediger) look in the forums for bottle cleaning & repair you will find him.


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll go with a 9. Because it sounds like a good number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah its a great number but its not THE number[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

Ding dong ding dong []


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2008)

8....Eight bells signifies the end of watch on a ship....?


----------



## Alek77 (Aug 29, 2008)

[]im here


----------



## logueb (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Ha! Bells toll at the top of the hour and half hour.  Can't be 12 so it's gotta be 6.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 29, 2008)

I do believe *5* is the magic number, why? probably because 5 tolls means something but I don't know what, and all the numbers but zero have already been chosen.  pretty scientific eh?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

All I can say to you wilkie is.........your smokinnnnnnnnnnnn[8D]
 Thats the number 5,but I  didn't pick it because of the bell tolls. I picked it because 5 is a Bell number in the number world []  
 The number of ways a set of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 elements can be partitioned into nonempty subsets is called a Bell number and is denoted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not to be confused with the Bernoulli number, which is also commonly denoted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
 For example, there are five ways the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can be partitioned: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (The explicit set partitions on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can be enumerated using SetPartitions[_n_] in the _Mathematica_ package Combinatorica` (which can be loaded with the command <<Combinatorica`) .)   
 Bell Numbers
mathworld.wolfram.com/BellNumber...
1, 1, 2, 5, 15, 52, 203, 877, 4140, 21147, 115975, 678570, 4213597, 27644437, 190899322, 1382958545, 10480142147, 82864869804, 682076806159, 5832742205057, 51724158235372, 474869816156751, 4506715738447323 
 my brain hurts just looking at that []


----------



## dirtmover (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll say 3.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry dirt its not 3. Here is part of the clue for the next number...


----------



## corrybottles (Aug 29, 2008)

9       I'll get it one of these times!!!  LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

Nope sorry Corry....
   remember now if someone gets the last number they have to say the full number,if some one else says it before you .....you loose.[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 29, 2008)

it is 6 digits, right?  and we are on 5?  trying to keep it straight.  I'll say *4 *because Luke has 4 letters.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

Well it is not 4 because it has four letters, its 4 because its the 4 ....gospels  Luke  Matthew Mark & John  either way you got the number.Your stating to scare me man [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2008)

there is one left... here is the clue.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 30, 2008)

Nothing there so it must be Z E R O 
*0*
*119540*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2008)

Well Wilk I thought that one would stump ya for at least 10 min hahaha you got it.119540 I picked that number because I was awake at 1:19 in the morning ,I couldn't fall a sleep,and I had to wake up at 5:40.So there you have it,another game down the drain.[] send your mailing address to Rick the poison man, and to me,  your bottles will be on the way.If anyone wants to start a new game up be my guest.
 DON'T FORGET TO DONATE A FEW QUID.[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 30, 2008)

holy crap, did I guess every one of them?  I guess that book I baught, "Mind Reading for Dumbies" really worked[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Wilk dont you want your bottles? If not we can put them back up [8D] send me your adress.


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Rick, I sent you a pm the first day.  Then when you asked me for it, I tried to pm you and your box was full.  I'll try again.

 Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2008)

OK  Tim PM cleaned out,sorry.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Rick,....A bit off topic here, but I just wanted to say  "atta boy".....I read your latest story  in the Antique bottle magazine and thought it was a great digging story!....I could almost picture the dig ...anyhow,...........good job.Keep it up.                      Joe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe and good luck  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2008)

The hit's keep  building but no one wants to play.




 BAAAAAAAAAAATTTLES


----------



## NCdigger5 (Sep 5, 2008)

post


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Sep 5, 2008)

[]Diggggggggg.Digggggg.Diggggg Thats What We Do.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2008)

Bottles bottles every where.The game has stopped.   Do I care?[8D]


----------



## eviltwin (Sep 7, 2008)

3:16


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2008)

We need some bottles to play  with, what do you got?


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 11, 2008)

Rick,  the bottles arrived today.  THANK YOU!  Both are very nice, haven't seen hide nor hair of the poison from the other guy but who am I to complain, free is free and the two you sent are awsome!  *Very cool of you to do that.*    One of these days soon I'll offer something up for your game.  In the meantime, I'll make a donation to the forum.  This place is great and I've met some great people here, virtually and in real life.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice dog bra,but he has someting in his teeth haha.
 Did you give Rick your address? I'm sure he just for got.
 Rick is cool.  Glad you like the bottles.  []                Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2008)

35.000 hits!    Just think if each hitter donated a dollar.  Craziness


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2008)

That would've cost you a lot of money, Rick![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2008)

NOOO  It would have cost every one who hit a buck.That equals  35 thousand bucks.It wouldn't have cost me a nickle.Even though I would have put in a buck also []
  I should have re phrased that.If more then  5 people put bottles up.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Sep 19, 2008)

I need bottles from Wilmington, NC.  I've been here for a while now and not one person has sold me a bottle from Wilmington, NC?  What's going on guys and gals?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2008)

I would say if no one sold you any,they must be some pretty good bottles []


----------



## citydigger (Sep 19, 2008)

This post is old news! let if fade away. you all have way too much time on your hands. GET A JOB.[:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][][][][][][&:][&:][&:][&:][&:][&:][&:]

 I am talking to you Rick!


----------



## DiggerDog (Sep 20, 2008)

52251

 hi i'm the newest member right now,found this site a week ago,i really love it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2008)

Whats up hot dog ? yeah I'm talking to you D.D  Its old news but its the biggest thread known to ABN.I could make it NEW with a nice old bottle up for grabs.I think I just might. 
   As to your comment of me having to much time on my hands.Your right about that, I do have to much time,because I am going to be digging bottles at age 100 Maybe this thread will sill be going bhahahah! 

  Thats a good way to start out D.D in the next few seconds you will be green. That = GONE


----------



## Digger George (Sep 23, 2008)

Something to think about before jumping into the ocean


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2008)

I found one of those in a pit once.Its rare.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wierd


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: poisons4me
> 
> I,ll add one,don,t start yet though because Rick W is gonna add one too.This one has nice original label,embossed with same druggist on back and bim.Donate!!!


 Well Rick, I guess you don't want to part with it after all eh?  I've emailed you for your address and offered to send you the shipping cost too.  Oh well.  If I can't have it, I guess you can put it up for another game?  Up to you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know what happened,you should have got them.Check your pm.I'll fix you up.


----------



## BillZ (Nov 4, 2008)

555


----------



## farmgal (Nov 4, 2008)

2, 19, 23,36, 45,  Okay...now what...more privy parties? farmgal


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 4, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I don't know what happened,you should have got them.Check your pm.I'll fix you up.


 Not you Rick, the other Rick, "poisons4me".  The one who's message I quoted.  It was a nice bottle he offered up and it was part of the same game as the two you offered up.  I got YOURS right away, and you even upgraded one of them for me.  Your game, and the bottles I won, are what prompted me to make my first donation to the forum.   I'm not complaining about the other Rick, he probably got to busy and forgot about it, but if he is still around he can offer it up for your next game.  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah come to think of it I haven't seen Rick around.maybe the (real) world caught up with him.[8D] 
   I  noticed this thread just passed 40.000 hits.like I said a dollar a hit thats 40.000 Gs [] Even a quarter a hit would have been nice[] To bad it doesn't work like that.
    I feel like starting up another game.


----------



## diggincajun (Nov 20, 2008)

52...That's my # and I'm sticking to it.
 Keep diggin


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 30, 2008)

hello


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry. I realize this is after the fact. My number is 1879.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2008)

11... my emotional age


----------



## waskey (Dec 30, 2008)

44,my old football number


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 31, 2008)

To Cyberdigger, you're funny. I'm not sure that 11 is a good emotional age but hey, I bet eleven year olds get reall excited when they find pontilled bottles.

 TO Waskey, You must have been a linebacker?


----------



## jane8851 (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there a game in play?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think so Jane [] but there should be, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2008)

I ain't figured out what this is all about yet, but 7432, and ya'll have the best New Year!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn I Love Whiskey


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 31, 2008)

SANDCHIP READ WAY WAY WAY ........WAY BACK 
  And you will see what this odd post was about [8D]


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

This was a fun game.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah it was NC,how many bottles did you win? Maybe I will start it up in the new year.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 31, 2008)

I won four I think.  It took a while for me to win though.


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 1, 2009)

2009[][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## danboone (Jan 3, 2009)

3 is the number....good things come in 3s!


----------



## bythesea (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a great site that needs some bottle experts, marble experts and anyone interested in glass for shard ID of sea glass pieces.
 The site is http://www.seaglasslovers.ning.com


----------



## skinnerbob (Mar 8, 2009)

[] 





> No New Messages


13 my birthday this friday mar 13th and i will be 61 and 1 cause this is my first post on antique bottles.
 13-61-1 
 and yes what is this lol.

 Thanks, 
 wife of skinnerbob


----------



## Dugout (Mar 8, 2009)

11............................I don't think we will ever find out what this is for!


----------



## kkamikazekidd (Mar 9, 2009)

3.14  etc etc....mmmmm pi


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

And the new wave rolls in [] kkam,it was a game where you have to guess a number that someone picked.The one who guessed right won a bottle from that person.Then the winner would donate a few bucks to the forum.It was fun while it lasted,and it lasted a while.


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 9, 2009)

i have 44 rings in me and if you cut me open i bleed red sox blood forever.GO BOSOX.


----------



## glass man (Mar 11, 2009)

ONE OF MY FAVORITE YEARS:1969!  DO I WIN A TRIP TO THE MOON RICK![8D] I WOULD DONATE SOMETHING TO PLAY FOR ,BUT I DON'T EVEN HAVE THE MONEY FOR SHIPPING! WISH THIS COULD GET GOING AGAIN AS IT WAS FUN! I WON A VERY SMALL BOTTLE WITH CALAFORNIA GOLD DUST IN IT PLUS A BLOB NAPA SODA BOTTLE ! VERY FUN!!! JAMIE


----------



## Longhunter (Mar 11, 2009)

3-19-1956
 My birthdate.


----------



## AussieDigger (Mar 11, 2009)

ok[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 11, 2009)

oy oy


----------



## daeldred (Mar 12, 2009)

sup


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2009)

Iz gonna issele


----------



## NCdigger5 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 8, 2009)

5 6 78 date and year I married my wonderful wife.


----------



## bushdigger2 (Apr 9, 2009)

1776, because I'm a patriotic MF


----------



## pistolf (Apr 10, 2009)

interesting


----------



## glass man (Apr 10, 2009)

1814   WE TOOK A LITTLE TRIP ALONG WITH COLONEL JACKSON DOWN THE MIGHTY MISSISSIP.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2009)

I see that people are still throwing numbers up so I might as well toss in a bottle for fun.I have a six digit number,guess it and with the bottle.The only stipulation is the winner is asked to throw in a few bucks to the forum.I hope with all the bottles given away on this game the forum got a few dollars.(I will give some hints later)

 The Bottle is a light aqua blob.The John Eichler Brewing Co. New York.It has some stain but hey it free! [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 11, 2009)

091106


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2009)

2 numbers for Kate.What 2 are they? I can't tell ya it's to early [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 14, 2009)

392536


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2009)

*69*


----------



## glass man (Apr 14, 2009)

ITS ON NOW! IF I WIN,I WILL GIVE THE BOTTLE BACK TO PLAY ON ,CAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY TO GIVE TO THE FORUM,BUT LOVE THE GAME! 6 DIGITS HEY? HMMMM. 123456?[&:] GOTTA GET A CLUE RICK MAN! GLAD THIS IS GOING AGAIN AS I LOVE IT. LIKE I AID BEFORE IF SOME ONE COULD GIVE POSTAGE I WILL GLADLY DONATE A BOTTLE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2009)

6 digits Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok G man I will give a hint soon for the first number.


----------



## mattatennis (Apr 14, 2009)

492057


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok since a few people are playing here is the first clue for the first number. I will make it an easy one. "Three dog night." has something to do with the first number.

 I will do clues for one number at a time but the whole 6 digit  number means something more clues to come.


----------



## woody (Apr 14, 2009)

One, is the loneliest number.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2009)

I knew  it was to easy,yep its 1 []


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2009)

173025


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 15, 2009)

A day that will live in infamy. 091101


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2009)

Its funny you say that Jane,it is a day that we live in infamy.(well kinda) But not that day.[] 

 That's a hint


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 15, 2009)

$5.00  Thats what I could afford to donate this month.I`m not working, but if it helps to keep the site going, I`ll send at least $5.00 a month.[]


----------



## Keep Goin (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if 6 turned out to be 9, I don't mind... (Hendrix)


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 15, 2009)

081569 first day of Woodstock.


----------



## castle (Apr 15, 2009)

Central Nevada


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 15, 2009)

101968


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: jane8851
> 
> 081569 first day of Woodstock.


   I WAS GONNA SAY THAT! COOL!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow G man its like a flash back from Wood stock.Heavy [8D]

 Ok  back to the #s...It is a date, Jane is on to something.Just not the wood stock date.But the last hint does have something to do with the next number,Indirectly.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 15, 2009)

120741


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I will have to make them harder.The second # is 2.I'm doing one number at a time.

 Lobe you can guess,its not going to hurt.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> well it's got to be 0, 1 or 2. this is not a guess by the way


 
 ...unless it's DD/MM/YY..[8|]  anyway you were right!!


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 15, 2009)

072169 the Eagle has landed.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2009)

123199


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2009)

121969 NAW IT CAN'T BE ALTARMONT ROCK FESTIVAL THAT DIDN'T TURN OUT TO BE MUCH FUN! I CAN STILL HEAR MICK SAYING"PEOPLE WHY ARE WE FIGHTING AND WHAT FOR"! WELL CAUSE THE HELLS ANGELS WERE GAURDING THE STAGE MICK ,AS THEY WERE HIRED TO DO ,AND THEY DID IT JUST LIKE YOU WOULD EXPECT DRUNK,HIGH ON WHATEVER,ANGELS WOULD DO! WHY DIDN'T ANY BODY SEE THAT ONE COMING?[:-][:-][:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2009)

This was the next hint I was going to put up.3 people got the number  in order but I have to do it one number at a time. [8D] This is going to fast []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2009)

122008 ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope that not it Cyber..

 This (indirect) hint will tell you the whole number, stew on it a while.Look at the first two numbers.If no one can't get it,I will give a hint for the 4th number.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Apr 16, 2009)

123911  ???   The hints are getting easier; but I think I may be off.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 16, 2009)

They may be getting easier,but thats wrong []
   Like I said, you could get the whole number by that hint.It may be in a round about way but its there. The first 2 numbers are guessed thats the beginning of the clue.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 16, 2009)

121212?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 16, 2009)

Henry Armstrong[/align]                              December 12, 1912             [/align]                              Henry Armstrong was born in this day in St. Louis, Missouri. In 1938 he became the first boxer to hold three titles after winning the boxing lightweight championship.             [/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 16, 2009)

?


----------



## Digger George (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 3 4 5.......unimaginative? It's my birthday!!
 Regards,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool Harley there Cyber,68 miles an hour! wow.. not the date though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

You have one number, 2 but that was guessed already.Think about the (bottle) hint.


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey George, what the heck is that blue thing??? It's cute in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 17, 2009)

122523 ????

 Kate


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow GREAT guess Kate!!![][][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 17, 2009)

[][][][][] Rick's posting a message now - guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

Good guess but no cigar []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

WHAT??????[][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

What what thats not the number [8D] its a good guess and on track,but its not the number.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 17, 2009)

120789?

 When do we get another clue? I'm leaving work in 1/2 an hour!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

Well your going to have to back track because the third number was guessed already and its not a zero,you should be writing this stuff down Kate []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

122723.. the day Michael Owens passed away??


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 17, 2009)

Good quess Charlie - I've been stuck on Owens for 2 days now!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

What happened to the other people ? It looks like you 2 are dueling it out [] Its ok as long as some one plays its fun.

 like they say on Family Feud...Good answer good answer !!RRRRRRRR  but the wrong one Cyber.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope someone else plays - time for me to go live life away from the keyboard! 
 Good luck Charlie!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Hope someone else plays - time for me to go live life away from the keyboard!
> Good luck Charlie!


 
 Yeah me too.  It's been a long week.  Time to go get some sun and relax.  Good luck Charlie.  I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but may the best man or woman win.  Rick, maybe if you made the prize a baby med, I would be inclined to play....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh come on Red that John Eichler beer probably killed someones liver,Its kind of close to a baby killer med [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you Kate and Laur.. I want that Eichler bottle and if I don't win it, hey at least I just spent untold hours researching history![8|] []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

121782 ?


----------



## glass man (Apr 17, 2009)

DANG RICK THIS HURT HEAD ! I WANT TO SAY BUDWISER,BUT THAT AIN'T NUMBERS AND IF IT WERE IT WOULD BE TOO MANY,RIGHT?[8D][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

You want it you got it.Thats the number Charlie 12/17/82 
  The date that the last two Owens automatic bottle machines were used.

 Whos next,bottles up! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

You see what one can do while waiting for a painting job to come his way??? Thanks Rick!! I will endow the forum forthwith...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2009)

[]  send me your adress in PM


----------



## pyshodoodle (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats, Charlie!


----------



## glass man (Apr 18, 2009)

AND PEOPLE ALWAYS SAID US PAINTERS ARE JUST CARPENTERS WIYH OUR BRAINS KNOCKED OUT![8D] WAY TO GO CHARLIE MAN![] BY THE WAY WHEN I WAS PAINTING I ALWAYS WANTED TO PAINT THE TOWN RED,LITERALLY! JAMIE


----------



## willong (Apr 23, 2009)

Another lurker turned member replys with 42--it is the answer to everything.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Willong welcome to the fourm....
  The number is a good one but there is no game going on yet,Jane is going to put some up soon.
  When that happens you can guess on the number to win a bottle.


----------



## glass man (Apr 23, 2009)

OH BOY ! LOOKING FORWARD TO IT! THANK YA RICK AND JANE!


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 23, 2009)

?


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 24, 2009)

No interest?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent, Jane!!! I always wanted a jar full of gold dust!![8D]
 I am going to stay out of it this time, and see what some of you non-painters can do!! []  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 24, 2009)

Game canceled due to lack of interest.


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rick must be out digging. It's too nice a day to stay inside. He'll be along soon to start the game.


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2009)

VERY NICE OF YOU JANE! I PICK 999999! [COME ON RICK SAY"WOW WE ALREADY HAVE A WINNER!!! JAMIE HAS ES PEE!!!!][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey I like that cholera bottle..
  I have a number in my head,............is it 1209485732145678987654???? yes thats it!!!! amazing I win !!!

  When do you want my address [8D]


 All kidding aside I will think of a number soon,I just got back from a long road trip,visiting my daughter.So I will put it up soon.
   Hey Jane is that really gold in there?? lol


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2009)

[]! LET THE FUN BEGIN,AGAIN![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok six numbers first hint for the first #

 This may be to easy ....


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll guess 5


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 25, 2009)

..after just winning the last 1, I can't think of 1 good reason to get involved in this 1 ...


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2009)

YES CHARLIE HELP A BROTHER PAINTER WITH 3 BRAIN CELLS FIND THAT PRIZE EASTER EGG![8D] IS THE 1ST NUMBER.......1?[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

So whats your guess...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 26, 2009)

Who... me?  1 told you, 1'm not play1ng  th1s  t1me!!![&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

Well thats good Chuck cuz the game will be over to fast with you playin [] Its # 1  the guy just (won) = one [] a prize under the cap.

 Keep on guessing,I think I can stump you on this one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

The Fixx


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, nobody is going to be saved by me anymore.. thats it.. no more help from me whatsoever.. absolutely none!!


----------



## glass man (Apr 26, 2009)

RICK MAN IS THE "FIXX" A CLUE OR IS THE FIXX IN? MEANING I WILL WIN NO MATTER WHAT? [] ANY WAY HOW MANY NUMBERS ARE IN IT THIS TIME? 123456?IF I WAS TO WIN[BY SOME STRANGE TWIST OF FATE] CAN I GIVE THE BOTTLES TO WHO I WANT TO AND THEY CAN GIVE TO THE FORUM? I HAVE NO MONEY,BUT WANT TO PLAY AND WANT TO GET THE FORUM AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE FOR EM. JAME-ROE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

G man if you win I will put some $$$ in the box []

  The Fixx is the clue for the next number


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 26, 2009)

> The Fixx


 Is the second number 5?  There's 5 guys in the band???


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I have it. Saved by zero.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2009)

RRRRRrrrrrr that is correct sir.[]  0 its is.

 keep on guessing I have to put a new screen door up now I will think of  a clue.


----------



## kranked003 (Apr 27, 2009)

just saying Hi!


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi kranked003.


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: kranked003
> 
> just saying Hi!


    HI![]


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2009)

SO WE GOTTA ONE AND A O. MY POOR OLE BRAIN IS GETTING SO BAD YOU COULD TELL ME WHAT IT IS AND I WOULD MISS IT![8D] WHEN I WRITE MY DAUGHTER I ALMOST ALWAYS REFER TO MY SON IN LAW AS "BRAIN" INSTEAD OF "BRIAN". AIN'T SURE IF HE IS FLATTERED OR PISSED CAUSE I CAN'T SPELL HIS NAME![] OH WELL -ON WITH THE GAME! TALLY HO! [IF YOU KNEW TALLY LIKE I KNOW TALLY.......]


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 27, 2009)

No one wants to play?


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2009)

THANK YOU RICK AND JANE! GOTTA GET MORE PEOPLE ON THIS SOME HOW! JAMIE


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jamie, less people better odds for you! Good luck!


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2009)

YOU ARE RIGHT JANE ,BUT MORE PEOPLE THE MORE FUN!  JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a clue that will give you the whole number,if you can't get it,I will give a clue for the third number.Guess away!


----------



## glass man (Apr 27, 2009)

101958???[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2009)

[]  

 Come on people, guess for gods sake,the bottles are free and it will give you a chance to contribute a few bucks to the forum.


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 28, 2009)

Game canceled due to lack of interest. Bottles are going back to the flea market since no one wants them here. 

 Bye bye free bottles


----------



## glass man (Apr 28, 2009)

AAAWWWW I WAS TRYING.[&o] DON'T BLAME YA THOUGH. DANG IT IS A BAD DAY WHEN PEOPLE DON'T EVEN WANT TO WIN BOTTLES! WELL THANK YOU RICK AND JANE FOR TRYING!!!!![&:]  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Apr 28, 2009)

RICK WHAT WAS THE NUMBER AND WHAT DID THE PLASTIC BOTTLES HAVE TO DO WITH IT? I THOUGHT MAYBE OWENS FIRST USING THEM OR SOMEN. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2009)

The number wasssss.....101970  The  date the first plastic bottles were used for soda.  you were real close G man.[]

 The year was 1970 the month I guessed at because I couldn't find it.There ya have it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe the donating $ to the forum scares people off,who in there right mind doesn't like FREE????


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

I know it would be a SIN to break up a 100 page long thread, but possibly one way to get more people involved would be to start a new thread for a new game.. this is because if a newer member checks this post and sees the first page, obviously they won't get it.. takes a while to learn to watch the action from "today's posts" like some of us do.. just a thought.. also you should have kept the gold dust theory going![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

..of course you could just write something else in the subject box, and the thread would remain intact... jes' thinkin'...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2009)

That wont even work I don't think,enough regulars know about this thread to start up a good game, 5 would be perfect.But no one wants FREE  bottles so what ya gonna do.[8D]


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2009)

JUST DANG!!!!!!!! I LOVED THIS GAME! DIDN'T CARE [WELL SOME,WELL ALOT] IF I WON OR NOT![8D]DANG YALL DANG ALL YALL TO SOMEWHERE! [PLANET OF THE APES REFERENCE SOUTHERN STYLE, SORTA][] JAMIE


----------



## sodapops (May 12, 2009)

Ok  I'll bite 659-pops, you guess the area code![8D]


----------



## tigue710 (May 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> This is my Avatar for my Whiskeyman tag on Ghost Recon.It usually says underneath it"Lesh av anudder swig!"Nice name Admin! Oh,and my number?Im a Cancer but 69 is taken.How about what a dear old friend once told me."I`m not good as I once was,but I`m good once as I ever was",so I guess 1.It`s the lonliest number.


 
 Next time you talk to Toby tell him I have a song to sell him... seriously...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2009)

I like that gif i think ill use it []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2009)

405   ?


----------



## Dabeel (May 13, 2009)

Hey Rick,
 If you are giving away any one of your bottles from the great stuff you find.....

 COUNT ME IN ON THIS GAME..............Now we just need four others of you to reply to Rick to start this game again.......We all know Jamie wants another shot at it[]

 I have to admit for quite awhile I didn't know this post was a game.

 Doug


----------



## glass man (May 13, 2009)

YEP HATE TO HARP ON IT RICK ,BUT IMAGINE THE GAME WE WOULD HAVE IF YOU WOULD JUST PUT UP THAT PUCE FLASK! MAN NOBODY WOULD EVEN POST ANYWHERE ELSE TILL THAT GAME WAS OVER! EVEN IF IT TOOK YEARS![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2009)

Yeah the # would be something like 8765984019857434518567908777463112534586756437771 []


----------



## glass man (May 13, 2009)

I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT![]


----------



## steamfitter38 (May 13, 2009)

38...local 38 plumbers and steamfitters, San Francisco..union till i die!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah the # would be something like 8765984019857434518567908777463112534586756437771 []


 
 Hey Rick.. this is kind of weird, and I had to double check it twice, but I had this EXACT same number in my head all afternoon!!! What are the odds???[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

lol you better double check it


----------



## riverdiver (Jun 27, 2009)

9113517624


----------



## bobpatt (Jun 28, 2009)

[] Best forum on the net!


----------



## glass man (Jun 28, 2009)

8131969 HIKE! JAMIE


----------



## cajonmick (Jul 24, 2009)

777[]


----------



## judu (Jul 24, 2009)

hi


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2009)

HI Judu.Whats new, whats old? []

 Hey Gman you playing football by your self? hahahaha

 This is the thread that will never die [8D]


----------



## glass man (Jul 25, 2009)

RICK BEEN PLAYING FOOTBALL WITH ME FOR A LONG TIME! MY BEST YEAR WAS 1969 WHEN I WAS NO. ONE IN OFFENCE,BUT WAS MY WORST YEAR CAUSE I WAS LAST IN DEFENCE! RAN 2000 YARDS THAT YEAR WITH 5000 TOUCH DOWNS! DID IT ALL WHILE JIMI HENDRIX PLAYED THE STAR SPANGLE BANNER AT EVERY GAME! I WON AND LOST EVERY GAME! "IT WAS THE WORST OF YEARS AND IT WAS THE BEST OF YEARS"![8D] JAM-RO


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2009)

I was 10 years old in 59 [] Just about getting into digging.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jul 27, 2009)

#3


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 28, 2009)

8675309
 Dont know if anyone posted this, but aint searching 100 pages to find out.


----------



## JGill (Jul 29, 2009)

Rick put me down for the number 22 oh and by the way my favorite color is clear


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 8675309
> Dont know if anyone posted this, but aint searching 100 pages to find out.


 
 I just checked for ya.. nope, you're the first! []


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 29, 2009)

The meaning of life is 42


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 29, 2009)

You collect insulators? []


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 30, 2009)

oh no 2012 the post before me is post #2012 ..were all doomed! ahhh...yo photo..Monty python = )


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 30, 2009)

After all this time, I've yet to figure out why this is in Digging and finding.
 4 9 3 11 4 9 3 11


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

52


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JGUIS
> 
> After all this time, I've yet to figure out why this is in Digging and finding.


 
 None of the other sections wanted it.  BAHAHAH (Rick laugh)[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok Reds I'll laugh hahahahaha! only because its PAY day,Fri is right around the corner and we got a few pits to dig on Saturday[]  

 And to answer Jingles question,this is in digging and finding because I started putting up (dug) bottles for the game. Since I (dug) all the bottles I posted,it is classified as digging and finding right?.Because I did dig them and I did find them.Anyway who cares? 
  I shouldn't say that,there are more then 50.000 hits so obviously some one cares.[] 

 I think I will put up a (dug) bottle I (found) on the last dig.Any body want to play?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll play... Hey Rick - you never felled a tree digging, did ya? Cuz I saw one fall mysteriously in the Parkway on the hillside one time... nice day, no wind.... I always wondered why that happened.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

Mother nature was pissed I reckon []

 I will put a bottle up soon. number from 1 to 750898000000000000 lol


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

OK - I'll go first...

 750897999998961265


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg you won!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

Too bad I didn't wait for you to post the "prize"!
 Let's start again!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time Rick.  Your game has been pretty successful!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time Rick.Â  Your game has been pretty successful!


 

 I know you were and I was givin it back [8D]

 I'm sure some $$ was donated to the forum because of this game.I have no idea how much, but every little bit counts.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to pick a bottle out.Not tonight I'm to lazy.The heat is draining me []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Just close your eyes and point to the display where the pontils are located.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice poem, maybe it will summon them![][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel the ground trembling softly under the apartment building.. I do believe it will soon awaken...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I feel the ground trembling softly under the apartment building.. I do believe it will soon awaken...


  That happened in Macungie years ago - townhouse's built on top of the old dump - BIG sinkhole opened up in the parking lot!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember hearing a scary story a few years ago that stuck with me.  Somewhere out west, a couple were in their house and the man suddenly disappeared into the floor never to be seen again.  Their house had been built on top of an old mining shaft.  The poor man died.  I wish I could find that story.  It was interesting, but totally creepy and sad.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's the most famous sinkhole story in the area. I went there that morning to check it out & when they imploded the building I went to that too. If you ever get a chance to watch them implode a building, do it! It's amazing! SO much better than on tv. 

 http://www.phillyblast.com/Allentown/sinkhole.htm


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2009)

http://xenophilius.wordpress.com/2006/04/24/man-dies-after-falling-into-large-hole-that-opens-under-his-house/
 Found it.  They didn't keep maps of where all the mines were...


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2009)

OH BOY ANOTHER NUMBER BOTTLE ROUND!![] RICK RICK PULL OUT A DRAKES,IF I DON'T WIN IT THEN .....DAMN IT!!!  [] WE AIN'T ALL CUT OUT TO BE POETS I GUESS! JAMIE


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 31, 2009)

365 - the number of days per year it seems to rain around here lately...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok... here s the bottle I picked,its not a Drakes G man but its still a cool bottle [] Its a little stained but the price is right... FREE! [8D]

  Engler & Hipp 824 Charlotte St Philda
  E&H on the back.

  I am not going to give to many clues right away it makes it to easy. With all you brain surgeons out there it will be gone in a day. lol 
  The number is 8 digits.Thats a start  for now.
   All the new people that were throwing in numbers before just for fun,now is the time to guess at least you might win something this time[] 
  Good luck and remember to donate a few beans to the forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I remember hearing a scary story a few years ago that stuck with me.Â  Somewhere out west, a couple were in their house and the man suddenly disappeared into the floor never to be seen again.Â  Their house had been built on top of an old mining shaft.Â  The poor man died.Â  I wish I could find that story.Â  It was interesting, but totally creepy and sad.


 

 And lawsuit heaven.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 31, 2009)

19511226


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2009)

83657298


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2009)

I see a few numbers in there.[]

 First # clue.its a gimme


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 31, 2009)

I have no clue.  I don't know sports.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 31, 2009)

1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 1 !!!!!!!!


 

 Veryyyyyyygoooooooooodddd  1 it is [8D]

 We need a few more guessers.Wheres Chuck the #s master[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 31, 2009)

He's 40 - was that a clue?!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm watching..


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 31, 2009)

Wouldn't that be "10"??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 31, 2009)

watching everybody..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

No lurkers Chuck you have to play! [8D]

 Second clue second #
 This should be a little harder.(i think)
 []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2009)

6?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope,but good guess there is 6 items there.
  What the pieces are from will give you the second number.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

25


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

Is the second number 4?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

No - it's 25!

 (idk)


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

I must be working too hard, Kate.. looks like two numbers there..[8|][>:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope its one digit Kate.
  What do you think those parts are from? Here is a hint on a hint.If your old enough you have a better chance of knowing what they are.If your a yongin then you have to do research. []
  We need more players.Take a guess it doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

25 is a number Rick.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

8


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

So we have 18... next clue?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

ok how did you come up with 8 miss wizard? []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm old enough to remember 8 TRACK tapes...
 http://www.up-n-awaytrack.com/products.asp

 Was thinking too hard the first time, I guess!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah man the good ole daze.Wow how far things have come.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

You know what's funny - a lot of the music (ok some) that I listed under favorite groups was listened to on the bus cuz this kid always brought an 8 track tape player with him... and it was in the shape of an OUTHOUSE!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice work, Kate!!! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Next clue..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

3


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

4


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

6


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

5


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

15869013


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

How did you come up with five Fred.Or did you just guess


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

I was going to guess 5 because I see 5 nipply things on each of those - things....


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

I was counting those little bumpy things


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

The Heesch number of a shape in the plane is the maximum number of times that shape can be completely surrounded by copies of itself.In this case five.


 The next clue is going to be so off track and off the wall.
  You guys are killin me []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

26


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm gonna start with the obvious - 7


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

61057338


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

You have to guess one number at a time reds lol


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey a guess is a guess.  I can't keep track of all this madness.  I'm busy periodically watching Joe plumb, here![]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

6----duh!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2009)

1


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Rick - Did you hear the fireworks! Yeah Baby! They were good!


----------



## blade (Aug 1, 2009)

696969


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 1, 2009)

0


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

I like Blades number []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

How the hellll-o l did you get zero out of that? you googlin chit.[8D]
  either your pinky the brain or I'm giving to easy clues


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Hey Rick - Did you hear the fireworks! Yeah Baby! They were good!


 

 Yeah they were shaking my house! Lehigh Country Club they got the $$$$$


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

Those were Macungie Fireworks. Did Lehigh have them too?  Awkscht Fest. They were BANGIN'!

 I've been googling, but couldn't find what you posted. Found some god is art site that I can't find again and it told you how to get everything for free - nix, nada, zero! So please explain. Did you know that the number 777 is only mentioned in the bible 1 time, but the priest is mentioned 777 times?  Don't get the potatoes and lemon, but the potatoes are shaped kind of like 0's[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

So you guessed lol  

 All that googling for nuttin![]

 We learned a lot about how crowds come together, and what's required to organize them well. But many of the lessons came too late to help Assignment Zero.

 http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2007/07/assignment_zero_final


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

[][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

Rick - I tried reading that and all I heard was blah blah blah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UekI-9tioHc
 Hear it live, tonight at Musikfest.

 It's early & raining. Maybe I should just go back to bed.

 Never made it to the potatoes and lemon part.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

OK - Here's my guess for the next number without looking at that clue... 1


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

know we have to go finish that pit up.!F @#$%^&*() rain!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

It stopped here for now, but I just checked the map - Bethlehem & Easton are still getting hit pretty hard. Poured pretty good here, though! Yea! Mud!


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

RICK IS YOU AND KATE TALKING IN CODE? I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE HELL YALL TALKING BOUT! BIBLE ,POTATOES,LEMONS,FIREWORKS?[:-] IS 1 RIGHT?WRONG? YOU DO KNOW THIS IS THE 40TH ANNAVERSEARY OF WOODSTOCK ? RIGHT? YOU DO KNOW I CAN'T SPELL ANNAVERSERY ,RIGHT AND AM TOO LAZY TO LOOK IT UP? SORRY GOT DISTRACTED BY TATERS ,777,A SIGN,LEMONS,SO ON ETC. UUMMM 2?  DAZED AND CONFUSED JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2009)

WELL ANY WAY MY BROTHER IN THE EARLY 70S CAME OUT OF A BAR IN ATLANTA. HIS BLADDER GOT FULLER AND FULLER,OR IT FELT THAT WAY TO HIM ,HIM TOLD ME. SO HE WALKED A LITTLE WAY UP A BACK ALLEY TO RELIEVEATE HIMSELF. WELL HE HAD ONLY JUST BEGUN AS THE CARPENTER SONG GOES WHEN UP SPEEDS A VOLKSWAGON BEETLE STOPS AND AN UNDERCOVER COP YELLS AT HIM SAYING "YOU ARE PISSING ON MY STAKE OUT PLACE".  HE THEN TAKES OFF ,MY BROTHER HOLDS IT IN FOR ANOTHER PLACE TO PEE THAT WAS A OK PEE ZONE.  IS THIS THE RIGHT CODE AND DO I WIN?[&:] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> It stopped here for now, but I just checked the map - Bethlehem & Easton are still getting hit pretty hard. Poured pretty good here, though! Yea! Mud!


 

 We made it filling in the pit.Still got muddy and soaked but Got to the bottom and not a single bottle showed it self.So this is one of those clean freaks from the past I guess.The ones who scraped every last piece of glass off the bottom.Only one bottle came from this pit!Oh well its one of those days where I have to touch my Eagle, and say it will get better [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

rt-ui-5780-to are 6-6-0 what-r-u-3456 G Man?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Rick - It stopped raining! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

Kate if your the only one guessing I might as well give you the bottle lol thats the way it all ways works around here. if I put a freaking flask or a blue soda I'm sure people will chime in left and right!
  I remember Jane put a few nice bottles up with labels,no one wanted to play.Oh well such is the way of the world.Can't play for fun and a few bucks tossed to the forum, have to do it for a bottle worth playing for.
   I think the mention of sending money to the forum is what turns people off also,they just want it 100%  free.The way of the world.If its free its for me.
  For the people who do play your the cats meow hahah! []

 And gezz Im even paying for the shipping.whatever


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess your clues are just too hard! Don't have to pay for shipping if I win!  Although I will have to have you make the donation for me (I will give you the money) as I can't remember how to get into my paypal account and don't have the patience to figure it out.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 2, 2009)

I can be there in 10 minutes!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

Now we got a guy whos thinkin but...[]


----------



## INKling (Aug 2, 2009)

1957


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

Another clue for the next number...
  Reds probably know this one lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2009)

I gotta admit I been sidetracked by a developing situation here.. maybe I'll jump in at the last minute and steal the prize..[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 2, 2009)

6


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

lol []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I gotta admit I been sidetracked by a developing situation here.. maybe I'll jump in at the last minute and steal the prize..[sm=lol.gif]


 

 You do that ChuckyI think you know the # already lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> I had 6 but Im changing it to 5.


 

 man you shouldn't have changed it !


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2009)

8131969 HEY I AIN'T NOBODY! I WAS PLAYING WHEN JANE HAD THOSE BOTTLES AND IT WAS STOPPED! DANG I MIGHT OF HAD A GOOD CHANCE SINCE I WAS THE ONLY ONE PLAYING,BIT I GUESS IT WOULD HAVE TAKEN ME A YEAR TO WIN,EVEN IF I WAS TOLD THE NUMBERS! I DID WIN A SODA BOTTLE AND AN OPIUM BOTTLE WITH GOLD IN IT! GOLD SMOKES KINDA FUNNY! HARD TO KEEP IT LIT! NAW I GAVE IT TO MY GRANDNEPHEW AND KEEP IT HERE FOR HIM. HE INFORMED ME THE OTHER DAY HE MAY HAVE TO SELL IT AS HE NEEDED HIM SOME MONEY![8D] J. L.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Another clue for the next number...
> Reds probably know this one lol


 
 8 1/2?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Oh oh oh oh is all I could say.   its not it[]
  I thought you knew shoes? lol


----------



## glass man (Aug 5, 2009)

DAMN I AM MORE CONFUSED THEN ....WELL AVERY DAY NORMAL CONFUSED! THAT IS SAYING SOMEN. THE NO. THAT ARE RIGHT SO FAR ARE I-6 AND ? THOSE UGLY SHOES LOOK LIKE DAVID BOWIE MAY HAVE WORN THEN IN 1972,  BUT 70 IS TWO DIGITS! DANG RICK CAN'T YOU RUN ONE OF THESE GAMES FOR US "SPECIAL PEOPLE" LIKE ME? YOU KNOW A KINDA THING LIKE THE "SPECIAL OLYPICS"? I HAVE A HARD TIME TRANSLATING RED SHOES INTO NUMBERS. I JUST THINK THINGS LIKE "DAMN THOSE LOOK UNCOMFORTABLE! WHAT ABOUT A NUMBER GIVEN IN A SONG  LIKE " THREE LITTLE BIRDS" MARLY ,EIGHT DAYS A WEEK ,BEATLES,1 BAD APPLE DON'T MAKE ... ETC., I JUST AIN'T NO GOOD AT THIS.[&o]  BUT RICK I WILL HOLD BY HEAD UP AND KEEP ON TRYING! I LOVE THIS GAME THOUGH IT HURTS MY POOR OLE ADDLED BRAIN!    4? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 5, 2009)

18506797 JUST A GUESS


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

Un freaking believe a BULL! thats it!!!  1850  67  97          wow what a guess Gman!
                                                            1867  1897


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 5, 2009)

You the Man Jamie[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 5, 2009)

That shoe clue is hard. Can you give us another clue to help us figure out that clue.  I'm clueless!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2009)

9


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

G man guessed the last four numbers in one shot!  the numbers in my head to start were.18506797 
 18   50
 18   67
 18   97  That is how the numbers came to be.I was thinking of those dates


 Game Over [8D]

 Who ever wants to put someting up be my guest.Im game


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick, I still gotta know what the answer was to the shoe clue, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 5, 2009)

6 i think[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

OK Wilki..
  My next clue for the shoe was going to be the word (up side down)
    The shoes were   "Nine West" that was the brand name, it wasn't the size lol  so if I would have said (up side down) ...a 6 up side down is a what a 9! [8D] tough clue tough clue.  Reds said it but G man guessed all the numbers so that was that. I think he should play the lottery tonight[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> "Nine West"


 Nine West?  Who would know that?????  You just told me and I assume it's a brand name, but not one I've ever heard of.

 By the way Jamie, congratulations!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

Well thats the way you play the game what do you want easy clues every time? I had to make it harder for you clue wizards out there.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Jamie... ... ..ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!! [][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

Four numbers in a row , now thats some luck []
  Now I just have to know where to send it Gman.


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-][:-]    I WILL NEVER KNOW WHY I PICKED THOSE NUMBERS !! I FEEL A STRONG NEED TP PLAY THE LOTTO BOUT RIGHT NOW!   THANK YOU RICK FOR A GAME EVEN A PERSON WITH A HEAD FULL OF MARBLES CAN WIN!!! [8D]  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2009)

I THINK THIS PUTS TO REST THE OLD SAYING THAT "A MIND IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE" HA HA JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2009)

Sometimes you can just pick um out of a hat.[]
  I'll send it to you soon.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 11, 2009)

I AIN'T GOT NO WEB SITE ,,NO PIC. TO POST,, NOTHING FANCY SNANCY TO SAY,,,JUST I ENJOY COMIN TO THIS SITE ENJOYING EVERYONES COLLECTION ,  THE FRIENDSHIP THAT IS HERE AND I EVEN LIKE SOME OF THE DUMB JOKES...AAAHH S*** THATS WAY TO MUSHY  GRAB YOUR SHOVELS, PROBES AND WALLETS LETS SEE SOME OLD AND RARE BOTLLES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## shadahoochie (Aug 12, 2009)

IT'S BEEN AWHILE SO HERE'S THE 411,  TO MUCH WORK NOT ENOUGH FUN!!
 HAPPY DIGGIN'


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool [8D]
  Hey your not related to Glass man are you []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2009)

pyshodoodle
 Super Member





 Posts: 1941
 Joined: 8/3/2008 
 From: Lehigh Valley PA
 Status: online   Hey Lobey - how about we annoy Rick and make your birthday the longest running thread on here! LOL!  


 Never happen, even though I love Lobes like a brother hahahah! Only 105 posts to go.[8D]
  I think its you who wants to "win"Kate lol  You love to be on top I can see it.[] annoy me? Naaaaaaa never


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so now I am confused. I go away for a couple days and this pops up with way to many posts to read which would take way too much time. So whats with the number guessing? Guess I will just throw out the number 22 since it seems what everyone WAS doing.... So confused.....


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 29, 2009)

Jeranimo,

 You're new to the site.  This is the NEVER-ending thread!  This is the first time I have responded to it, but I thought you needed to know.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2009)

BRO. RICK: I GOT SOME STUFF TO GIVE TO THE GAME,BUT NO MONEY TO SEND IT TOO THE PERSON THAT WINS! ANY IDEAS AS TO HOW TO GET IT TO EM? MAN I WOULD LOVE TO GIVE BACK ALL THE FUN I HAVE GOTTEN OUT O THIS GAME! JAMIE


----------



## lepew62 (Sep 29, 2009)

what it be for being


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 29, 2009)

well i'm in trouble  if a mind is a terrible think to waste ,  then i wasted mine a long time ago. long ago in a smokey  room far far away  oh yeah  7  13 23 and 32


----------



## jon_eldred (Sep 29, 2009)

here


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> BRO. RICK: I GOT SOME STUFF TO GIVE TO THE GAME,BUT NO MONEY TO SEND IT TOO THE PERSON THAT WINS! ANY IDEAS AS TO HOW TO GET IT TO EM? MAN I WOULD LOVE TO GIVE BACK ALL THE FUN I HAVE GOTTEN OUT O THIS GAME! JAMIE


 
 Thats ok G man if you don't have the money  you don't have to.But if you want to,I will mail you the postage.As long as you don't put up an antique piano as a prize  hahaha. (shipping weight) [8D]


----------



## deer4x4 (Oct 8, 2009)

HEY RICK I HAVE BEEN AWAY FOR AWHILE BUT I AM ALIVE AND BACK YOU TELLING ME THIS CRAZY GAME IS STILL GOING ON I HAVE A BUNCH OF BOTTLE I JUST PUT ON EBAY BUT HAVE A LOT OF OTHER THAT CAN BE USED HERE JUST SAY THE WORD AND I WILL SEND YOU A LIST OF STUFF AND LET ME KNOW IF WE OR YOU OR WHO WOULD LIKE THEM PUT UP TALK TO ME P.S. JUST GOT THE NEW BOOK BY POLAK WITH YOU IN IT AND PICS OF COBALT HOLE NICE JOB 
 SEE YA RICK


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey ROB! long time no see.This game goes on even when its not going on lol.[]If you want to add some bottles we could start it up again.Don't be a stranger. Rick  
  Let me know.


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2009)

IF IT IS OKAY BOB CAN GIVE THIS TIME AND I WILL GIVE NEXT TIME.[IF RICK CAN PAY POSTAGE ON A LARGE CARBOY BOTTLE!I CAN HARDLY LIFT IT,SO WHAT A PRIZE RIGHT RICK MAN?I COULD PUT WATER IN IT TO MAKE IT MORE AUTHENTIC LOOKING TO THE WINNER. GEEZ IT IS ONLY BOUT 5 GALLONS!][] THAT WAY BETWEEN M BOB AND ME THE GAME CAN CAN GO ON FOR AWHILE!
 I STARTED A MUSIC CONTEST ON GENERAL CHAT THAT I DID NOT START OUT TO MAKE IT A CONTEST,BUT IT BECAME  ONE. THE THING IS I AM GIVING AWAY HANDMADE PONTILED MARBLES CAUSE I CAN AFFORD POSTAGE ON THOSE. I HOPE[:-] I LOVE THIS GAME! HECK I LIKE ANY GAME WHERE GLASS CAN BE GOTTEN![] JAMIE


----------



## AussieDigger (Oct 10, 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## glass man (Oct 13, 2009)

WELL TO GET THIS GOING I WILL PUT ON SOMETHING I HAVE! GOTTA DECIDE WHAT IS BEST. WILL TRY TO GET IT ON THIS WEEK. JAMIE


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 6, 2009)

ferwer 43565


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Nov 6, 2009)

7 sounds good to me, Its how many months old my son is.


----------



## bikerchic (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in for 4:20! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 9, 2009)

ok..........i'll stick with 23    [8|]


----------



## SeanColvin (Nov 9, 2009)

8
 8
 8
 8
 8
 8
 8
 8
 8
 !
 (8)


----------



## dougwolfe (Nov 10, 2009)

11 milks found today


----------



## farmerdan (Nov 10, 2009)

73 always my number!  P.S. Digging is good family fun!


----------



## imukdiver (Nov 10, 2009)

17....... For all of us Irish out there !!  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## markh (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll take 50.
 Mark


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'm too late


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> I think I'm too late


 
 I think we are all a little to late []
  And the thread rolls on [] It comes back from the dead every once in a while lol


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2009)

HOPE IT IS STILL GOING "WHEN I'M 64" [BEATLE REFERENCE] JAMIE


----------



## CanadianBoy (Nov 16, 2009)

68


----------



## luckiest (Jan 14, 2010)

457 why not keep this insanity going.


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jan 14, 2010)

2 from headhunter2


----------



## ajohn (Jan 14, 2010)

13,but only on Fridays


----------



## rwcw1040 (Jan 14, 2010)

47.5, interested to see what this is about.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2010)

1854


 with a big fat graphite pontil.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2010)

This is about guessing a number and winning a bottle.. ...shall .. we ..play.. ..a ..game..?


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 14, 2010)

13


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 15, 2010)

1862 year French Brewery opened later to become Centlivre


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Jan 15, 2010)

1


----------



## sandhollow (Jan 15, 2010)

52 seems like a good one


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 16, 2010)

1966 The year that started it all...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 31, 2010)

"Reply Posted"


----------



## acoleg (Jan 31, 2010)

4


----------



## Dale (Jan 31, 2010)

6


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 31, 2010)

8


----------



## Just Bob (Feb 1, 2010)

351


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Feb 1, 2010)

30  []


----------



## warden127 (Feb 1, 2010)

127. my badge number when i retired from dnr


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2010)

NOTHING FROM NOTHING LEAVES....O?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NOTHING FROM NOTHING LEAVES....O?


 
 I can't belive this thing is still going  hahaha!  50


----------



## swizzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Uh!?! How'd I miss this one? [8|]


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 3, 2010)

59,close to the number of dumps iv dug.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2010)

1776 seems appropriate right now.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2010)

Havent been around for a while... Good to see this thread is still around.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 4, 2010)

0421


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans (Jul 4, 2010)

Rick.. You always have something interesting going on.... [&:] 
 I''ll say... 78


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2010)

I never understood this whole deal.......


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2010)

But Rick,
 I'm not new and I'm not old, I'm in the middle!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 4, 2010)

69


----------



## dougwolfe (Jul 4, 2010)

30


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> But Rick,
> I'm not new and I'm not old, I'm in the middle!


 
 Me to im in the middle 50    50 more to go []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I never understood this whole deal.......


 
 It used to be a game, go back to the first few posts and you will understand.Bottles for prizes.Now its just a numbers game lol 
  Also is probably is the longest post of all time on this site.Correct me if im wrong.Another words its just for  fun.
    Does there always have to be an answer? NO! just keep it  going[]


----------



## southerndigger (Jul 5, 2010)

my # is 2 my son is 2years old


----------



## davenwil (Jul 5, 2010)

10333


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 5, 2010)

8675309


----------



## hunter2000 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish it would snow


----------



## noguts (Jul 8, 2010)

number 8


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 19, 2010)

1864


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2010)

23?


----------



## kwalker (Sep 19, 2010)

21!


----------



## edndlm (Sep 19, 2010)

48 for Jimmy Johnson !


----------



## rwcw1040 (Sep 19, 2010)

1040


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 19, 2010)

1984 - Big Brother is Watching You !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> 1984 - Big Brother is Watching You !


 
 This thread will always rear its ugly head!  [8D] It will never die  lol 
               shoot it!! []


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 19, 2010)

46L


----------



## donalddarneille (Sep 20, 2010)

867-5309..... Lol! Any one remember that one?


----------



## 808 50th State (Sep 20, 2010)

Jenny's phone #...


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2010)

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111112111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111311111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111111111111111111111111111111111411111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
 111115111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## peejrey (Sep 20, 2010)

1% of 100,000,000,000


----------



## rhommot (Sep 20, 2010)

Post # 2223


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2010)

2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222

 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 20, 2010)

reply


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222322222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222422222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222252222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222622222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222272222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222822222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222922222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222210222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222112222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222232222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222242222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222225222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222262222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222227222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222282222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222292222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222211222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222223222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222224222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222522222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222226222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222722222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222228222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222229222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222102222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222221122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
> ...


 
 OMG you were off by 2 mang bhahahah![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> reply


 
 lol !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2010)

We should turn this into a free for all..Post what ever ya want do what ever ya want. (with in reason) []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 20, 2010)

------------------------>>>


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 20, 2010)

#


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Ricky.. if you want to start another contest, I will provide the prize..


----------



## blade (Sep 21, 2010)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## delphinis (Sep 21, 2010)

10, 16, 92


----------



## blade (Sep 22, 2010)

[]


----------



## blade (Sep 22, 2010)

[]


----------



## blade (Sep 22, 2010)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> []


 

 I saw that rabbit on snoops or what ever its called.that thing could kill a dog  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> #


 
 lol ew


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2010)

You got size 12 in concrete ???


----------



## Fuzzie0711 (Sep 24, 2010)

11  I have no idea what this is for and I am brand new to the forum..........Did I win????? lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Fuzzie0711
> 
> 11Â  I have no idea what this is for and I am brand new to the forum..........Did I win????? lol


 
  You won because you ended up========>  on Antique Bottles.Net []
   It was a game of sorts way way way back when.You will have to dig through the mess to find out. [8D]


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 18, 2010)

I swear I will not necro this thread....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 18, 2010)

Its alive!


----------



## Wangan (Oct 18, 2010)

SickRick is the undisputed king of the most posts on his thread here as far as I know.The "Name Game" is catching up fast tho.[] I think the winning number was the year plastic bottles were first used,which nobody guessed.You the man Ricko! I think its time for one of your hilarious videos.Im getting tired of the reruns.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> SickRick is the undisputed king of the most posts on his thread here as far as I know.The "Name Game" is catching up fast tho.[] I think the winning number was the year plastic bottles were first used,which nobody guessed.You the man Ricko! I think its time for one of your hilarious videos.Im getting tired of the reruns.[8D]


 
 Hahahah I held the title long enough its time for some new blood to run. [8D][]
 Even though this is still getting hits by unsuspected  users lol

    I got a number in my head------------------->>  hahahahah


----------



## peejrey (Oct 18, 2010)

Hit #2[]


----------



## bitters r sweet (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone!! Nice site.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bitters r sweet
> 
> Hello Everyone!! Nice site.


 
 Whats up man


----------



## nydigger (Oct 19, 2010)

lets see my number is 1884, the date of the oldest bottle i have found so far( subject to change)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> lets see my number is 1884, the date of the oldest bottle i have found so far( subject to change)


 
 Good number  the 80s had some cool glass! []


----------



## hunter2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

There once was a man from natucket who put his bottles in a bucket as he said quite haistly that dirts quite tasty and that cave in went down my pants into my skibies.
 Dont ya just hate when that happens


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2010)

This thing is stuck on 113 a very unlucky number for me. 
  I may hit rock bottom.
   Digging a pit Saturday  lets change it to 114 lol


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

1


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

this is funny too


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

1


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

1


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

2


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

1


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 28, 2010)

2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> 1


 
 Hey thats my house!!!!! lol


----------



## bamslamu2 (Jan 18, 2011)

cant find the end of this main old pit over welled i need 2 git a bob cat  so my hands can rest


----------



## diggermeister (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a bobcat. It's there under my shovel []


----------



## lil digger (Jan 18, 2011)

1,866


----------



## odditysteve (Jan 18, 2011)

I Love this site


----------



## the ham man (Jan 18, 2011)

wasted my life for 12 years, then started digging. now i am almost 16 so my lucky number will be 4.[]


----------



## Chris777 (Jan 18, 2011)

gooooons


----------



## blade (Jan 18, 2011)

.000000000001


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 18, 2011)

23


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 18, 2011)

.


----------



## diggermeister (Jan 18, 2011)

1235711131719232931333739414347515357596167697173777983878991939799101102103107109111113...


----------



## ob815 (Jan 18, 2011)

# 4 bobby orr
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2011)

2012 JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2011)

> There are currently 6519 Registered users.


 That was 7/24/07
 today is 11216


----------



## hbgpabottles (Jan 19, 2011)

HARRISBURG (H) Pennsylvania bottles ROCK!


----------



## delphinis (Jan 19, 2011)

778


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Hahahahah  It still LIVES!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  diggermeister
> 
> 1235711131719232931333739414347515357596167697173777983878991939799101102103107109111113...


 
 Your a number short son


----------



## nydigger (Jan 20, 2011)

1979..year of me birth....god i cant wait til winter is over..lol


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 20, 2011)

AMEN TO THAT!!!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

6


----------



## diggermeister (Jan 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...117...


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

256


 Anyone like Tornadoes?


----------



## nailem63 (Jan 21, 2011)

3 number of days missed from work due to broken elbow


----------



## slimspickens (Jan 29, 2011)

30 keepers so far since jan.15


----------



## farmgal (Jan 30, 2011)

100 that's my age, # of dogs and yrs I've been married...how's that for complex? Did I Win...?????? LOL


----------



## Alaska (Feb 3, 2011)

hello!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG !! IT HAS RISEIN again !!!

 No you didn't win lol


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 16, 2011)

8777


----------



## peejrey (Feb 16, 2011)

> Anyone like Tornadoes?


 not really, don't ask my apple trees......[X(]


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 16, 2011)

im listening to music, and my dog is barking at me. im too young for this hobby huh? NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 17, 2011)

You can never be to young for this hobby. . . .  . . . . .[]


----------



## ccbill (Feb 18, 2011)

...Howzabout 6&7/8ths?...


----------



## noguts (Feb 19, 2011)

143 days ive been retired


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  noguts
> 
> 143 days ive been retired


 

 You didn't win here but you won in the real world!  good going on the retirement ![]


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 21, 2011)

Lets get out there and Dig them up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Un freaking believe a BULL! thats it!!!  1850  67  97          wow what a guess Gman!
> 1867  1897


 

 I was just looking back over the pages,this was a fun game. We should  do it again.[]   bottles up!


----------



## Dansalata (May 12, 2011)

777


----------



## VTdigger (May 12, 2011)

281...... Number of  bottles that are in my collection


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

So.. game on?? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> goddamned boy I thought this was gone! Lets run this until the end of time time time time!


 
 It was AWOL lobe Captain Chuck found it []  
    like I said ,it was fun sooooo  I got  eight numbers written down, guess them and win a bottle out of one of these 4 buckets.The suff is pretty decent,I will pick out a good one,or the winner can pick.a bucket,Then I will lay them out,take a pic and you can pick what you want,either way. How is that for a game [8D] I will toss in a few hints here and there.
    If the winner wants to toss a bone to the forum that would be cool.
   Lets keep it simple,guess  the number I wrote down and  win a bottle.
 ( No guessing 1000 times in a row).     
   keep track of what correct numbers are guessed so it doesn't turn in to a cluster  F#$%^&*k     whats better then FREE?[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 12, 2011)

What's the game?

 By the way, you've all just lost The Game. Look it up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> So.. game on?? []


 
 scratch the other guesses let the game begin [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> What's the game?
> 
> By the way, you've all just lost The Game. Look it up.


 
 the post with the 4 buckets of bottles is the start of it


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

Excellent!! []

 I want the lawn chair.. 03191956..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

8 numbers ----   clue one for a number out of those  eight 

 Thats a gimmie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Excellent!! []
> 
> I want the lawn chair.. 03191956..


 
 hahahaha! its yours u pay shipping


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

AWOL- 2,9,6,5 & 1,12,15,23


----------



## coldwater diver (May 12, 2011)

Stop the madness.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coldwater diver
> 
> Stop the madness.Â


 
 ..am unable to comply..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

THERE ARE 8 ONE DIGIT NUMBERS
  GUESS um in the order I wrote them down. use some of that bottle ESP come on[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Four


 

 Hey Lobe got a number   4  it is  hes paying attention  [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

...w[:-]w...






 Hey Rick.. should I move this to "General Chat" where we might expect it should be??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ...w[:-]w...
> 
> ...


 
 yeah why not,back when I started this many moons ago no one cared where  what thread went were.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

D[8D]NE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2011)

2nd  number


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

> THERE ARE 8 ONE DIGIT NUMBERS


Everything but 5 or 9


----------



## nydigger (May 13, 2011)

4, 8 , 2, 7 ,5, 3 , 9, 2


----------



## towhead (May 13, 2011)

*2 *  Gluttony is the 2nd of the 7 deadly sins....-Julie


----------



## towhead (May 13, 2011)

and, my guess would be :  2 4 6 8 1 3 5 9  or  1 3 5 9 2 4 6 8 !  And I'll take *all *the buckets!!  []  -Julie


----------



## peejrey (May 13, 2011)

*0*
 HAHAHAHA[>:][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> *2 *  Gluttony is the 2nd of the 7 deadly sins....-Julie


 
 I GUESS no one wants any of those bottles,there could be a puce milk bottle in one of those buckets [8D]  Julie the number was 8 get it  ate[]
   people have gotten good bottles from this thread,even some historical flasks,take a look back.The forum  also got some $$$$ so its all good.


----------



## peejrey (May 13, 2011)

That's cold man...........[&o][>:][]


----------



## peejrey (May 13, 2011)

OCHO!!! AUGHT!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2011)

...I'll keep guessing, Mr Freeze.. 83******...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2011)

On review of page 116, I'd like to update my choices.. 483*****...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2011)

How about this bottle?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 14, 2011)

I'm going for it..[8D] ..for the Landscaper's Friend bottle above.. 48912514..?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 14, 2011)

48349668


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (May 14, 2011)

24681012  []

 and 48346801


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I'd hit my momma in the back of the head with a shovel for that bottle. Hit her good and hard.   Wake TF up people, Rick is for real, for real. Sick Rick is the man!


 

 I am for real Lobe but not that dam real! [8D]I won that bottle in a writing contest  I ain't givin that thing away ! But who knows what is in those buckets???  No one wants to play un less a bottle of gold is up,point proven.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 14, 2011)

48342395, obviously.


----------



## peejrey (May 14, 2011)

387634918
 I love number games!


----------



## peejrey (May 14, 2011)

I'll guess one more for a good probable outcome.....(>)1028736


----------



## PermInk (May 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I am for real Lobe but not that dam real! [8D]I won that bottle in a writing contestÂ  I ain't givin that thing away ! But who knows what is in those buckets???Â  No one wants to play un less a bottle of gold is up,point proven.


 
 Boo  [&:] that's a sad comment to have to make.  We love getting new bottles to add to the collection,  thanks for the contest!  I enlisted the puzzle head weenie hubby and the kids for a little extra help so here it goes: 48381880


----------



## PermInk (May 14, 2011)

scratch that last number we're going with 48811839 final answer


----------



## peejrey (May 14, 2011)

You need to do some thing like,"How many bottles are in the bucket?", or "Guess the approximate value and win!".......
 Just my thoughts
 I liked the one on the far upper left. . . . . . . .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> wot? No fancy green bottle? You dirty git b@stard! Ok, then it's for the bucket? Well it's not as nice but I can always use a good bucket. Plant dermatas in it or something.
> 
> So here goes..... 4-8-9-16-28-39 bonus ball - 13     So yeah, give me what I got coming to me. Make it quick and as painless as possible.


 

 hahahah I thought you weren't playin  Lobe
     Here is a clue ,they are all  one digits numbers,& there are eight numbers. the eight numbers make up two years.
    here is a clue for number one---------------------->(first number)
    if you want to keep guessing randomly fine,but if you take the clues you will get it faster. Shall we play a game?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> You need to do some thing like,"How many bottles are in the bucket?", or "Guess the approximate value and win!".......
> Just my thoughts
> I liked the one on the far upper left. . . . . . . .


 
 No we are not doing that [8|][]  the game worked fine before and lot of people got bottles,like I said look back on the thread,Other people put in bottles to not just me.The forum got donations people got bottles,it was like Christmas! so fallow the clues and git a bottle.


----------



## peejrey (May 14, 2011)

Ok......so I'm guessing the first number is bigger than the second?
 19471989


----------



## cyberdigger (May 14, 2011)

..4819****?


----------



## PermInk (May 15, 2011)

18841839


----------



## towhead (May 17, 2011)

*4*  & * 8* are two of the numbers ....does it include zero's?  -Julie


----------



## towhead (May 17, 2011)

1 8 7 4  2 0 1 1


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> *4*  & * 8* are two of the numbers ....does it include zero's?  -Julie


 

 yep []

 Two years  run together---  19 years apart, hows is that for a messed up clue hahahahah!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> 1 8 7 4  2 0 1 1


 
 you got the idea []


----------



## peejrey (May 17, 2011)

1 8 8 5 1 9 0 4


----------



## towhead (May 18, 2011)

There is a *4*, an *8* and a *0*.... two dates 19 yrs apart.18401859 ?   -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> There is a *4*, an *8* and a *0*.... two dates 19 yrs apart.18401859 ?   -Julie


 
 Now how hard was that?  That's it Julie  [] I snapped this pic just now.
  Someone else can start a game up.I know you have bottles []   
    No one wants free bottles ??? I guess  end of the world coming on Saturday  has someting to do with it,the won bottles will never make it to their destination  hahaha live for today []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 18, 2011)

8001


----------



## towhead (May 19, 2011)

And remember, I wanted all of the buckets of bottles!  -Julie


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2011)

9478217
 I just want the buckets.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> And remember, I wanted all of the buckets of bottles!  -Julie


 
 No problem,send me 400 bucks for shipping  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 9478217
> I just want the buckets.


 
 we will all  kick the bucket in two days,hang tight [8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2011)

[] 1942-a very good year........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ding! [8D] We have a winner! MR Lobeycat..
> I hope you guessed the numbers from my hints.Well 2 of them any way.
> ...


 
  A nothing thread turned into a fun game.I was just going over the posts from where this one started, ABN memories []


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 1, 2011)

This was a fun thread.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> This was a fun thread.


 
 Yeah it was,it had it all,free bottles,good people,insanity [8D]  there will be copy cats,but there will only be one,"Every Member new and old"  clue game.[]


----------



## carobran (Nov 8, 2011)

well,im not really even sure what this was about cause i dont have time to read through over 100 pages but im gonna ...*bump* it anyway...[8|][&:][8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> well,im not really even sure what this was about cause i dont have time to read through over 100 pages but im gonna ...*bump* it anyway...[8|][&:][8D][8D]


 
 LET  me guess, your confused ? []


----------



## peejrey (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He shouldn't be....
 Caro, your post has been tallied.. []


----------



## JohnN (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think I have ever posted in this thread, so here is my reply. Do I win?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ALWAYS^^^[8|][8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this back. Its been awhile.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 9, 2011)

There was always something going on []


----------



## carobran (Nov 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 1814   WE TOOK A LITTLE TRIP ALONG WITH COLONEL JACKSON DOWN THE MIGHTY MISSISSIP.[]


 we took a little bacon an' we took a little beans and we fought the bloody British in the town of New Orleans[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread was fun. No debating just good old fashion fun. It the second longest running thread in ABN history. The 2 word game is first. Another "fun" game. Just ran across it thought I would bump it.

 I could be wrong about the 2nd longest but it sure was fun


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2012)

This may be the 2nd or 3rd longest running film in American cinema history & it's from Jamaica.







_The Harder They Come_ soundtrack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> This may be the 2nd or 3rd longest running film in American cinema history & it's from Jamaica.
> 
> ...


 
 Even ole Mr E numbers him self can't catch this thread  lol[8D]


----------



## AlexD (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Hello


 
 I guess it still works  lol []


----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

No clue, so rub a dub dub three  bottles in a tub (still prefer girls though[])


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 15, 2013)

I'LL BE BACK[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL I never left.[8D]

 This was "the original numbers game" many bottles were given out during life span of this thread.


----------



## zecritr (Jan 15, 2013)

So is this just a random thread?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> So is this just a random thread?


 

 I guess it is now, unless some one wants to start up a gig.[]


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2013)

17 JAMIE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 24, 2013)

I heard the word 'random' and this popped into my head.....


----------



## Dugbottles (Jan 27, 2013)

11


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

This thread is practically an antique now-- 2007. Were there Smartphones in 2007? If not, how did people ever survive? *Happy that he's a bear, a creature that cannot be controlled by such devices.*  BTW, when is "it" over, Rick? And what was "the answer?" I don't desire to read through 113 pages to find out. LOL.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

I could survive better without the "smartphone" revolution.The way I heard it was that DTV came from needing bandwidth for cellphone technology or something. When TV was analog over the air I didn't need to pay for cable services. Now the waves are so limited there is no reception or it's very directional and past 10 miles is pretty much unreceivable.Something like that.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

I don't even have a cell, so... No idea how it all works.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

I have one in the car for emergency like I had a CB back in the days. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

You that old? JK. [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

10-4 good buddy...10-10...out.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Turtle.  []


----------



## hampy (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

69


----------



## logueb (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Way Way back when I was a kid.  Before cell phones and smart phones, in rural areas there were telephones that were set up on party lines.  Eight familes on one phone line, each with a different ring tone. Try to talk with a girl with seven other people sometimes picking up the phone and listening in.  Three channels on TV, if you were fortunate to have one.  Black and white, no color TV.  No indoor plumbing.  No Air conditioning.   Young folks just don't know how fortunate they are.  And those are supposed to be the good ol days?  Buster


----------



## bobble (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

party lines were still being used on The Hill here 30 years ago.So,my number is 17,000, about the speed of the space station.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< look who crawled out from under his rock. :snif snif: still smells the same around the ol' ABN. I see a few new members...how nice. Rick pulled this old thread out so I figured of making an appearance. Well back under my rock....nice seeing everybody.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

What are you talking about? This was idle for almost 2 years after Rick posted.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

2 years and I'm still alive and digging!!!  LOL got a little more pain but ----


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Idle 2 years after I posted it? why is there a 114 pages then lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Last post. not first Rick.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*



			
				PrivyCheese said:
			
		

> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< look who crawled out from under his rock. :snif snif: still smells the same around the ol' ABN. I see a few new members...how nice. Rick pulled this old thread out so I figured of making an appearance. Well back under my rock....nice seeing everybody.



No, I revived it to be funny and try and get old members back.


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*



			
				Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> PrivyCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got one back! [8D] For a brief period


----------



## TROG (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Still here but not had a dig for 2 years


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

Do you FaceBook Dave? I saw a cool hybrid this morning for sale. Krugersdorp I think.


----------



## diggermeister (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

[font="comic sans ms, sans-serif"]Hello All! Just wanted to respond to this post since the thread appears to have been started 8 plus years ago and I thought it would be a hoot and a half to be part of (possibly) the webs oldest active thread. And it started about the time of my last dig...unfortunately. [/font][font="comic sans ms, sans-serif"]I choose 420 as my number...[/font][font="comic sans ms, sans-serif"]PEACE! [/font]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Every member new and old reply to this post*

420 you say??? you Win!!!!  [8D]


----------



## tuppence (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't barked on this site for a long time !


----------



## tsalz14 (Dec 13, 2015)

14 and 6


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 14, 2015)

027


----------



## teamballsout (Dec 14, 2015)

710


----------



## M.C.Glass (Dec 18, 2015)

57468


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

77 bandit 6.6 yea!!!!


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 29, 2015)

29 and 437 1/2 :boom:


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 30, 2015)

435 Strange request but hopefully an interesting outcome


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 31, 2015)

I started this thread  8 years ago lol:fireworks:


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 3, 2016)

777


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 21, 2016)

I read 23 pages into the thread, pretty interesting. My number is 2100


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 22, 2016)

1893


----------



## Postmaster (Feb 16, 2016)

Will there be a test at the end of this???


----------



## botlguy (Feb 16, 2016)

Rick I'm 77 and only dig stories and tales from all you guys, not bottles anymore. Dug dozens of privies back in the 1960s though. Got pix of me with funny hairdos to prove it. Ha Ha       Jim


----------



## margclearlake (Mar 12, 2016)

rick......its margaret. finally got the cistern filled in!!! i used a teaspoon like you told me to.


----------



## JForshey (Mar 12, 2016)

437


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 18, 2016)

Badge #8?  42 going on 43?  ¶?


----------



## Skeet4206 (Apr 15, 2016)

How do I post a thread.  I have a bottle I have found and can not find any information on.  It appears to be a beer bottle with a bottle opener made into the bottom of the bottle with a patent number stamped into the bottom as well.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 15, 2016)

427 copo


----------



## inbottleitrust (Jul 31, 2016)

Okay. reporting for duty!


----------



## jk666 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## antiquesfromtheweb (Apr 19, 2018)

gotta say 13 is mine


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Apr 19, 2018)

#88


----------

